# ZÜRICH | Projects & Construction



## EszettRocks

Leutschenbach complex looks very tough and cool, very American indeed. Other Zürich projects are also looking good.


----------



## Beware

Lake said:


> Sure this style isn't new at all, but this could be the intention of the architect, who has planned a "small size rockefeller center". The plans for the additional buildings (the 92m and 80m towers are allready built) where made public in 2000 by the way


:yes: *" True! " *I hope, ALL, goes as planned for Zurich. Dated or not, I wish My hometown had Them instead of some of It's, dreadful, architecture.


----------



## Lake

Update: Added news about the Hardturm Areal


----------



## Lake

New Office-Building project next to Scalatower

"Westplaza"


----------



## Lake

Announced project (part of the "Stadtraum HB")

There is an alley and a little "lake" planned between the buildings.

Architects: Caruso St. John, London
Type: Residential with commercial use in the Groundfloors
Height: 40m
floors: 12/13










Some other (very) small, but lovely (in my opinion) projects:

Residential building at the "goldcoast" (rumours say that Brangelina and other showbiz-kings are interested in this project)









residential:









a new satelite building for the technical university


----------



## bizzybonita

wonderful city


----------



## Lake

I updated the list



Here some pictures of the development area between the S-Bahnstations Hardbrücke and Altstetten (Primetower, Stadium, Hardturm, City West and so on)



















New tramwaystation "Balsberg" on the line to the intl. airport with connections to S-Bahn and Busses









picture by steve5


----------



## Jakob

Prime Tower: 126 m / 36 fl - U/C




















Scala Tower: 23 fl / 80 m - U/C











Toni-Areal: 23 fl - App





























Stadtraum HB: U/C











































Bourquin-Areal: U/C




















Überbauung Badenerstrasse 380: 8 fl - App











Wohnüberbauung Dammstrasse: 6 fl - App











Residenz Poseidon: 6 fl - U/C











Brunnenpark: 7 fl - Completed











Citylounge: 7 fl - Completed











Heinrich: 7 fl - Completed











Luegisland: 7 fl - Completed











Breitensteinstrasse 50: 6 fl - Completed











Spirgarten: 6 fl - Completed











Buckhauser-Park: 6 fl - Completed











Kreuzstrasse 5: 6 fl - Completed











Hohlstrasse 78: 6 fl - Completed











Hof zur Roten Buche: 6 fl - Completed











Hädrich Park: 5 fl - Completed


----------



## skytrax

great projects


----------



## SponPlague

*Edendrei, near Sihlcity...*

Anyone interested in the project at Edendrei, near Sihlcity? 

www.edendrei.ch

Building work is going well...


----------



## Greg

Great update SponPlague :cheers:

Join us at the Swiss Forum.


----------



## guybrush82

SponPlague said:


> Anyone interested in the project at Edendrei, near Sihlcity?


Yep, so interested that I bought an apartment there.  

Anyone else did so?

PS: Thanks a lot for the pictures of the construction site! You can find some additional pictures from me here: http://www.citylake.ch/content/view/15/28/


----------



## steve5

*Development area at the Hürlimann brewery*

overview Hürlimann brewery:




























recent completed projects:



















Website: http://www.hürlimann-areal.ch

official Thread: Zürich: Hürlimannareal


----------



## steve5

*Development areas Binz and Giesshübel*

recent completed projects:






















































































































official Thread: Entwicklungsgebiet Giesshübel


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

nice projects...


----------



## steve5

*Hotel Radisson SAS Zurich-Airport, 2006 - 2008*


----------



## iCarlz

i love this city! really nice projects :colgate:


----------



## Lake

Good news 

Today the city announced the official project for the new Square on the old between Bellevue and the Opera (formerly known as Sechselaeutensquare)

Until 2011 the Operaparking will be finished and the parking lots in front of the operahouse will disappear.
One year later the whole square between operahouse and Bellevue will be finished. 

Visualisations:


----------



## steve5

*Mobimo Tower*

years of construction: 2009 - 2011

81m / 24 floors

1st - 15th floor: Hotel, 16th to 24th floor: 33 condos

Website: www.mobimotower.ch

Mobimo Tower Factsheet 














































official Thread: City West & Mobimo Tower


----------



## HD

any updates on toni/bourquin/stadtraum available?


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Extension Railway Service Facility* | Infrastructure 

Project facts


Address: Aargauerstrasse 1A, 8048 Zürich

Area: Zürich Altstetten

Architect: EM2N 

Space: 13'000 m²

Status: completed




























source: www.archdaily.com/509844/extension-railway-service-facility-em2n


----------



## cilindr0

Wow! Great quality of projects!


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Franklin Tower* | Zürich 

Project facts


Address: Hofwiesenstrasse, 8050 Zürich

Area: Zürich Oerlikon

Architect: Armon Semadeni 

Tower Height: 80m

Completition: 2018




























source: www.franklinturm.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*ETH: Entrance Renovation + Campus Opening* | Technical University 

Project facts


Area: District 1

Architect: Boltshauser

Status: 2018 - 2019











Area: District 10

Capacity: 900 Students

Architects: Architektick, Tina Arndt & Daniel Fleischmann

Status: Completed










source: https://www.ethz.ch/de/news-und-veranstaltungen/eth-news/news/2015/12/mm-neugestaltung-raemihof.html


----------



## Dancing Banana

thx for the thread  nice overview!


----------



## economia

maybe most rich place in Europe. so cool!:shocked:


----------



## FelixMadero

Incredible, very classic style revisited.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Richti Areal* | Wallisellen 

Project facts


Address: Richtistrasse 10, 8304 Wallisellen

Area: Wallisellen (Suburb)

Architect: Wiel Arets Architects, Maastricht

Tower Height: 68m

Completition: 2014














































Richti Wallisellen bei Steve's Photo Gallery










source: www.richti.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Prime Tower* | Zürich West 

Project facts


Address: Hardstrasse 201, 8005 Zürich

Area: District 5

Architects: Gigon / Guyer Architekten, Zürich

Tower Height: 126m

Completition: 2012














































source: www.primetower.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bahnhofstrasse Refurbishment* | Luxury shopping street 

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofstrasse, 8001 Zürich 

Area: District 1

Length: 1.4 km

Completition: 2015

Project: In 1.5 years the whole street was redeveloped in four stages. The tram tracks and the sewer were replaced, the tram stops remodeled for disabled people and the road redesigned, including a new planting and lighting. 



















source: www.srf.ch/news/regional/zuerich-schaffhausen/das-neue-kleid-der-zuercher-bahnhofstrasse-ist-fertig


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tramdepot Hard* | 2 Towers + inner courtyard + tram stock 

Project facts


Address: Hardturmstrasse 12, 8005 Zürich

Area: Zürich West - District 5

Architect: Morger + Dettli Architekten

Apartments: 220

Tower Height: 2 x 60m

Completition: 2020




























source: www.morgerpartner.ch/projekte/272


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Limmat Tower* | Dietikon 

Project facts


Address: Überlandstrasse 16, 8953 Dietikon

Area: Dietikon (Suburb)

Architect: huggenbergerfries Architekten AG, Zürich

Tower Height: 80m

Completition: 2015





































source: www.limmatfeld.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Kunsthaus Extension* | Art Museum

Project facts


Address: Heimplatz 6, 8001 Zürich

Area: District 1

Architect: David Chipperfield Architects, London

Space: 11'520 m2

Completition: 2017
The Kunsthaus Zurich, originally designed by the Swiss architect Karl Moser, was built between 1904 and 1910 and is situated on the south side of Heimplatz, a square in Zurich’s city centre. David Chipperfield Architects was appointed to design an extension to the existing museum building on the opposite side of the square. The new building will display a collection of classic modernism, the Bührle Collection, temporary exhibitions and a contemporary art collection starting from the 1960s. A passageway running underneath the square links the Kunsthaus with the new extension. Together with the Schauspielhaus (theatre) on the east side of the square, the museum buildings will form a ‘gateway to the arts’.





































source: www.kunsthaus.ch/de/information/erweiterung/aktuell


----------



## schostabur

wow...lot of boring stuff but these prime tower is quite nice.


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ Well even if Switzerland is home to two of the world’s leading architecture Schools (ETH Zurich, 10th and Ecole Polytechnique Fédérale de Lausanne 17th), the local architecture is compared to the arabic and the asian world pretty unexcited. It seems like swiss architects focus a lot on timelessness. I think they could use a bit more dutch inspiration. 
What I apreciate here is that the quality of materials and facades is very high.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Escher Terrassen* | Zürich West 

Project facts


Address: Hardturmstrasse 3, 8005 Zürich

Area: District 5

Architect: E2A, Zürich

Tower Height: 60m

Completition: 2014
Terraced housing refers to the countless suburban proposals seeking to maximize views with their slopes. Surprisingly, these proposals are often far removed from an uncompromising belief in the city. They line the outskirts of urban configurations, jostling to assert themselves. In our cities, views and panoramas are not part of an urban agenda.




























source: www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/51496_Escher_Terrassen


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Swiss National Museum* | Extension

Project facts


Address: Museumstrasse 2, 8001 Zürich

Area: District 1

Architects: Christ & Gantenbein

Area: 7'400 m2

Opening: 1. August 2016
The expansion to the National Museum Zurich (Landesmuseum) complements the original museum building of 1898 designed by the architect Gustav Gull. The new wing is located on the side adjoining the Platzspitz Park. The old and new buildings are directly coupled to each other so as to form an architectural and urban ensemble. The historical and modern building elements successfully confront each other. The new building directly incorporates some of the context’s existing features into its architecture. The building’s layout accommodates the trees and paths of the historical park, and the characteristic roofscape of the old building sets the volumetric theme of the new structure. The expressive folds in the rooftops can be understood as a contemporary interpretation of Gull’s articulated Historicism. The new is thus inconceivable without the old, but is nonetheless unmistakably modern.























































source: www.archdaily.com/781176/swiss-national-museum-christ-and-gantenbein


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zellwegerpark* | Uster (yes, this building is finished, "star architects":nuts

Project facts


Address: Krämerackerstrasse 11, 8610 Uster

Area: Uster (Suburb)

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron 

Apartments: 32

Completition: 2015
Zellweger Park, a former industrial site in Uster, Switzerland, has been converted into a mixed-use neighborhood featuring high-quality architecture and contemporary art. Within this framework, Herzog & de Meuron have completed a building containing 32 apartments in the mid-range price segment. It is adjacent to the administrative headquarters and showroom pavilion of Zellweger Luwa, designed in the 1960s by the Swiss architect Roland Rohn.






































source: www.archdaily.com/774622/zellwegerpark-uster-herzog-and-de-meuron


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus zum Falken* | Calatrava 

Project facts


Address: Kreuzbühlstrasse 1, 8008 Zürich 

Area: District 8 (next to "Stadelhofen" Station)

Architect: Santiago Calatrava

Offices - Retail - Bike Station (for 1000 bicycles)

Completition: 2018

Santiago Calatrava has unveiled plans for a new office building in the city center of Zurich, Switzerland. The new five-story building will be integrated into Stadelhofen Station, the transit hub and city landmark also designed by Calatrava in 1990.
Commissioned by Swiss insurer AXA, the new building is envisioned as part of an initiative to expand transit-oriented design in the Swiss city and increase connectivity throughout the metro area. Nearly 80,000 commuters travel through Stadelhofen Station each day, many of whom are cyclists. This has caused the plaza space in front of the station to become overcrowded with bicycles. Calatrava’s design will directly address this problem by including approximately 1,000 underground parking spaces specifically for bikes.
Calatrava was selected by AXA for “his commitment to innovative, functional design and to ensure consistency with the adjacent station’s architecture and appropriateness within the surrounding city fabric.”

The building comes after Zurich’s City Council passed new development regulations on the project’s site of Kreuzbühlstrasse 1, allowing for the construction of “an avant-garde building that would provide bicycle parking for both neighborhood riders and station users.”

Calatrava’s redesign of Stadelhofen Station opened in 1990, becoming the first rapid-transit system to be built in Switzerland. It has since become the country’s seventh busiest rail station as well as one of eight railway stations worldwide designed by Calatrava.






















































source: www.stadt-zuerich.ch/hbd/de/index/u...edienmitteilungen/2016/september/160923a.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

edit


----------



## Smart City

Manolo_B2 said:


> I still don't get your point. Credit Suisse is a massive finance company. This complex is representing it perfectly IMO.


Yes you are right on that matter ,but my point of view is more of impression from individual standing in front of the building,excellent architecture for company and function and bad for public to consume it.I mean any robot could design such a building, no passion just mathematics.And on the end,that doesn't mean bad architecture but ugly one.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Münsterhof* | Public space II

Historical square

Project facts


Address: Münsterhof 1, 8001 Zürich

Area: District 1

Architect: Lorenz Schmid

Area: 5'000 m2

Completed: June 2016
before:
















after:



























source: www.stadt-zuerich.ch/prd/de/index/s...klung/innenstadt/nutzkonzept_muensterhof.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

next page >>>


----------



## Smart City

:hi:Oh, that fontaine is just lovely..


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Aarau Bus Station* | Greater Zürich 

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofplatz 1, 5000 Aarau

Area: Aarau (20min from central Zürich)

Architect: Vehovar & Jauslin

Area: 1070 m2

Completed: 2014




























source: www.archdaily.com/473610/aarau-bus-station-canopy-vehovar-and-jauslin-architektur


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tic Tric Trac* | Mixed use 

Project facts


Address: : Räffelstrasse 22, 8045 Zürich

Area: District 3

Architect: baumschlager eberle

Area: 28'000 m2

Completed: 2014



































source: www.archdaily.com/473610/aarau-bus-station-canopy-vehovar-and-jauslin-architektur


----------



## Manolo_B2

*City West* | Former industrial quartier 

Project facts


living - retail - hotels - offices - park

Address: : Turbinenstrasse 30, 8005 Zürich

Area: District 5

Architects: several

Area: 500'000 m2

Year: 2003 - 2015























































source: www.stadt-zuerich.ch/hbd/de/index/entwicklungsgebiete/zuerich_west.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Children’s Hospital* | Herzog & de Meuron 

Project facts


Address: : Lenggstrasse 28, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architects: Herzog & de Meuron 

Area: 85'000 m2

Completition: 2018





































Due to space limitations and increasingly aging infrastructure, Kinderspital Zürich called for a two-phase competition to design a new children’s hospital in the Lengg district of Zürich, Switzerland. At the recommendation of the jury, the foundation board of Kinderspital Zürich announced Herzog & de Meuron as the competition winner in May 2012. Their winning proposal includes a three-storey, wooden Children’s Hospital that provides a flexible, child-friendly environment. Furthermore, Herzog & de Meuron uses simple geometry to connect the contrasting typologies of the Children’s Hospital with the freestanding, six-story Centre for Teaching and Research that will also be located on the new medical campus.

Kinderspital Zürich expects to commission the new building in 2018. Continue after the break for the architects’ description.

The design for the Children’s hospital envisions two complementary buildings of contrasting typology, programme and urban design that are nevertheless geometrically related. The main hospital building serves the examination and treatment of children and adolescents, while the teaching and research centre serves scientific work and mediation.

source: www.archdaily.com/243486/childrens-hospital-zurich-herzog-de-meuron


----------



## Manolo_B2

A nice areal pic of the Opera square by Emanuel Ammon/AURA:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Sheraton Hotel Zürich* | Hardturmpark 

Project facts


Address: : Pfingstweidstrasse 100, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Gmür & Geschwentner Architekten AG

Hight: 80 m

Completition: 2012 - on going






































source: www.hardturmpark.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Deaconry Building* | Bethanien 

Project facts


Address: : Buckhauserstrasse 34, 8048 Zürich

Location: District 9

Architects: e2a

Hight: 40 m

Completition: 2016
The deaconry consists of a complex set of interrelated functions; this arose out of necessity in the coordination of the intended nursing and assistance programs, particularly in regard to the extensive infrastructure required to create the most possible synergies. As such, the program includes a palliative care facility, daycare, specialized medical facility, classrooms, service areas, and a hotel with a conference room, bar, and restaurant.






































source: https://bethanien.ch/bethanien-mit-neuem-hauptsitz-komplex


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zollfreilager* | Former warehouse district to become home for 3000 people 

Project facts


Address: : Freilagerstrasse 80

Location: District 9

Architects: Office Haratori | Marcel Meili und Markus Peter | Rolf Mühlethaler | Wingender Hovenier Architecten 


Apartments: 1000

Completition: 2017


















































































source: www.freilager-zuerich.ch/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Pavilion of Reflections* | temporary raft 

Project facts


Address: : Utoquai , 8008 Zürich

Location: Lake Zurich

Architects: Studio Tom Emerson 

Period: Summer 2016
A team of thirty architecture students from Studio Tom Emerson at ETH Zurich have designed and built a pavilion for Manifesta 11, the nomadic, European biennial of contemporary art. Floating in the lake against the backdrop of the city centre, the Pavillon of Reflections serves as the biennial’s public forum: as a meeting point, as a cinema for screening films produced as part of the biennial, reflected in the public swimming bath, open to the public during the day.

A timber island, arrange like a fragment of intimate urban space enclosed by five buildings: a tower, a tribune, a bar, a sun deck with changing cubicles below, a central pool with cinema screen above, and three generous sets of steps that lead into the lake. Together with the tower, the volumetric roofs over the bar are built up from a distinct profile of timber lattice roofs.














































source: www.archdaily.com/790430/pavilion-of-reflections-studio-tom-emerson


----------



## Manolo_B2

edit


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Weihnachtsdorf* | Christmas village to open for the second time 

Project facts


Location: Bellevue, 8001 Zürich

Chalets: 100

Period: December 2016
The largest Christmas market in the city of Zurich is held at Bellevue, directly in front of the Opera House.

Just a stone’s throw from the lakeshore, Zurich’s Christmas village enchants visitors both big and small. Around 100 market stalls are grouped together to form a convivial Christmas village against the spectacular backdrop of the Opera House, and invite visitors to browse and enjoy a glass or two of glühwein.

*Designer Market and Cuisine*
At the market stalls, changing local designers offer out-of-the-ordinary pieces of jewelry and unusual finds, while a colorful choice of culinary delights ensures that visitors do not go hungry. Whether international specialties or traditional Swiss fare in the Fondue-Chalet: the main focus is placed on people spending an enjoyable time together amidst a festive ambiance – whether over an after-work drink of mulled wine, on an excursion with friends, or after making candles with their children at Bürkliplatz.

*Fun on the Ice*
An ice rink invites ice-skating enthusiasts of all ages to take to the ice at Sechseläutenplatz and perform some pirouettes. Moreover, groups can try their hand at Bavarian curling in a relaxed atmosphere.




























source: www.zuerich.com/de/besuchen/shopping/zuercher-wienachtsdorf


----------



## Dreiländereck

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Aarau Bus Station* | Greater Zürich
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Bahnhofplatz 1, 5000 Aarau
> 
> 
> Area: Aarau (20min from central Zürich)
> 
> 
> Architect: Vehovar & Jauslin
> 
> 
> Area: 1070 m2



Is that now the newest joke that Aarau projects are posted in Zürich project folder???:lol:hno:

Just that everybody knows. Aarau has nothing to do with Zürich, is also not included into agglomeration of Zürich and is from air distance same length away as from other cities as Basel.

Please try to post next time only Zurich related topics and don`t cheat unknown people with such kind of nonsense posts!


----------



## Manolo_B2

Dreiländereck said:


> Aarau has nothing to do with Zürich.


As I mentioned in my post, Aarau *is* officially part of Greater Zurich Area. The town is strongly aligned towards Zurich, which is 20min away. Educate yourself.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tamedia HQ* | tallest wooden building in Switzerland 

Project facts


Address: : Werdstrasse 21, 8004 Zürich 

Location: District 4

Architects: Shigeru Ban Architects 

Completed: 2014
The timber main structural system is in great extent the most significant innovation of the project. From a technical and environmental point of view the proposed this timber structure is a unique response to this type of office building and the fact that the structural elements are entirely visible also gives a very special character and high quality spatiality to the working atmosphere.

The project for the headquarters of the Swiss media company Tamedia is situated in the heart of the city of Zurich in a 1,000m2 site within a larger urban block where the main buildings of the group are currently located.





































source: www.archdaily.com/478633/tamedia-office-building-shigeru-ban-architects


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Westlink Altstetten* | Tower, Cube, Plaza, Connex 

Project facts


Address: : Vulkanplatz 1, 8048 Zürich

Location: District 9

Architects: Burkard Meyer

Hight: 80 m

Completition: 2014 - on going





















Cantho said:


>





nils16 said:


> *07.10.2016*


source: www.sbb.ch/sbb-konzern/immobilien/aktuelle-projekte/zh-ostschweiz/zuerich-altstetten-westlink.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Major development along the SBB-tracks* | Kick-start 

Project facts


Investment: 1.8 billion Swiss francs

Area: 140'000 m2

Period: 2017-2031
Between 2017 and 2031 the Swiss Federal Railways will release three large areas in the city of Zurich for residential, commercial and start-up purposes: *Neugasse, Hardfeld and Werkstadt*. The area is twice as large as the Europaallee. SBB and others will invest a total of 1.8 billion Swiss francs.










Neugasse area:









Hardfeld area:









Werkstadt area:









source: www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/stadt/sbb-geben-in-zuerich-140-000-quadratmeter-frei/story/27881455


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Rietpark* | Schieren 

Project facts


Address: Brandstrasse 39, 8952 Schlieren

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Dietrich Schwarz

Hight: 50 m

Status: completed




























source: http://www.architekturpreis-beton.ch/2013/WOHNHOCHHAUS-AM-RIETPARK-SCHLIEREN/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Cattaneo* | Dietikon 

Project facts


Address: Badenerstrasse 5, 8953 Dietikon

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Holzer Kobler

Status: completed




























source: https://rwd.ch/cattaneo-dietikon/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*The Circle* | Zürich Airport Extension - *Updates *

Project facts


Address: Butzenbüelring, 8302 Kloten

Area: Kloten

Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop 

Space: 210'000 m²

Airport Passengers 2015: 26.3 mil
_September: 2'604'520 passengers (+5.8%)
October: 2'662'445 passengers (+8.6%)
November: 2'019'155 passengers (+6.6%)_










Update by Cantho:



Cantho said:


>


Parking Building P6 ist finished. 7485 parking spaces are offered now.



Cantho said:


>


----------



## PortoNuts

Manolo_B2 said:


>


That's nice. :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Business apartments* | Kreuzplatz 

Project facts


Address: Zeltweg 93, 8032 Zürich

Location: District 7

Architect: KSA Kyncl Schaller Architekten

Status: completed





































source: http://www.ksa-architekten.ch/home/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bellevue Tram station* | Renovation 

Project facts


Address: Bellevueplatz 1, Zürich

Location: District 1

Architect: atelier Zürich gmbh

Status: completed



















source: www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/53141_Traminsel_Bellevue


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Park Hyatt* | Hotel 

Project facts


Address: Beethovenstrasse 21, 8002 Zürich 

Location: District 2

Architect: Meili Peter

Status: completed





































source: http://www.meilipeter.ch/portfolio/park-hyatt-zurich/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Puls 5* | former heavy industry complex 

Project facts


Address: Giessereistrasse 18, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architect: KSA Kyncl Schaller Architekten

Status: completed










before:



















after:













































source: http://www.ksa-architekten.ch/home/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*NOERD* | Startup Factory 

Project facts


Address: Binzmühlestrasse 170, 8050 Zürich 

Location: District 11

Architect: Beat Rothen

Status: completed




























source: www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/36398_Noerd


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Former stock exchange* | Renovation 

Project facts


Address: Bleicherweg 5, 8001 Zürich 

Location: District 1

Architect: webereinhardt

Status: completed




























source: www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/49384_Totalsanierung_Alte_Boerse


----------



## Manolo_B2

*White castle* | Inner renovation 

Project facts


Address: General-Guisan-Quai 34, 8002 Zürich

Location: District 2

Architect: GMX

Status: completed
























from outside:









source: http://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/38952_Umbau_Weisses_Schloss


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zölly Tower* | Residential 

Project facts


Address: Turbinenstrasse 60, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architect: Meili Peter

Hight: 80 m

Status: completed











































source: www.meilipeter.ch/portfolio/city-west-zurich-zoelly-hochha/


----------



## Manolo_B2

Not directly related to the construction topic, but still...



PortoNuts said:


> https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zurich Cantonal Bank HQ* | Renovation 

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofstrasse 9, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Architect: Stücheli

Status: completed
historical:









before:









after:



























Café:









source: www.stuecheli.ch/de/projekte/detail/hauptsitz-zkb/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Züblin Offices* | Replacement 

Project facts


Address: Holbeinstrasse 22, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architect: Stücheli

Status: completed
before:









after:



























source: http://www.stuecheli.ch/de/projekte/detail/geschaeftshaeuser-holbeinstrasse/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Paulus Academy* | Catholic Foundation 

Project facts


Address: Pfingstweidstrasse 16, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architect: Stücheli

Completition: March 2017



































source: www.stuecheli.ch/de/projekte/detail/paulus-akademie/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Globus department store* | Renovation 2018

_"Globus is radically changing its flagship store on the Bahnhofstrasse in Zurich - again.
With a total rebuilding the Globus department store is set to stop the decline in sales - minus 1 percent is expected this year, compared with minus 3 percent in the previous year. The upper six floors are to be completely rebuilt for 20 to 40 million Swiss francs.
The last total reconstruction of the house lies just eleven years back. The Delicatessa on the ground floor was revamped only two years ago."_

Project facts


Address: Schweizergasse 11, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

historical:









today:









Last renovation 2014:









source: www.20min.ch/schweiz/zuerich/story/Globus-Verkaeuferinnen-sollen-neu-auch-kellnern-26799616


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Birchsteg* | Residential 

Project facts


Address: Birchsteg 11, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architect: spillmann echsle

Status: completed





































The building site at Birchsteg is defined by the SBB railroad tracks cutting through the plot, as well as the traditional row housing on Birchstrasse. With its massive, polished and slightly deformed appearance, the building block responds to the issue of the neighbouring noise pollution. A central core -containing the staircase, lift and bathrooms- penetrates the entire building volume. It defines the adjacent open, split leveled spaces into different zones for living, sleeping and working.

source: www.spillmannechsle.ch/wp/?p=848&pid=605


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stadthaus Englischviertelstrasse* | Residential 

Project facts


Address: Englischviertelstrasse 2, 8032 Zürich

Location: District 7

Architect: Bob Gysin

Status: completed



















source: www.homify.de/projekte/95695/stadthaus-englischviertelstrasse


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zunfthaus zur Zimmerleuten* | Full Reconstruction 

Project facts


Address: Limmatquai 40, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Status: completed



































Three years after the big fire, the carpenter guild house was originally restored.

source: http://www.suedostschweiz.ch/kultur/zunfthaus-zur-zimmerleuten-zürich-nach-brand-wieder-aufgebaut


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hardturmpark* | mixed use 

Project facts


Address: Pfingstweidstrasse 106, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architect: Theo Hotz

Completition: 2016




























finished:









source: http://www.theohotz.ch/projekte.html#Projekte


----------



## Manolo_B2

*SkyKey* | Offices 

Project facts


Address: Hagenholzstrasse 60, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architect: Theo Hotz

Status: completed



































source: http://www.theohotz.ch/projekte.html#Projekte


----------



## Manolo_B2

*FIFA World Football Museum * | Former Office Building 

Project facts


Address: Seestrasse 27, 8002 Zürich

Location: District 2

Architect: SAM

Status: completed









































































historical areal:









_*Museum:*_
- Three exhibition levels, covering a total area of 3,000m²
- Numerous public areas, including a sports bar, bistro, café-bar, museum shop 
- Events and seminars area

_*Office space:*_
- Five floors of offices
- Approximately 140 Workstations

_*Apartments:*_
- 34 exclusive apartments, with surface areas ranging from 64m² to 125m²

source: www.fifamuseum.com/about/building/


----------



## Manolo_B2

next page -->>


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Villa Patumbah* | Renovation 

Project facts


Address: Zollikerstrasse 128, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architect: Pfister Schiess Tropeano

Status: completed after 6 years of renovation
before:









after:































































source: http://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/ein-highlight-mehr-in-zuerich-1.18076582


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hamam Basar* | Turkish Bath + 30 Apartments 

Project facts


Address: Mühlebachstrasse 157, 8008 Zürich 

Location: District 8

Architect: Paola Maranta / Quintus Miller

Status: completed





































source: www.nzz.ch/zuerich/passendes-gegenueber-fuer-die-villa-patumbah-1.18193388


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ same Project, different side:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*St. Jacobs Foundation* | Renovation 

Project facts


Address: Seefeldquai 17, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architect: Paola Maranta / Quintus Miller

Status: completed














































source: http://jacobsfoundation.org/de/wer-wir-sind/jacobs-haus/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Les Arbres* | Residential 

Project facts


Address: Zollikerstrasse 108, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architect: Gigon / Guyer

Status: completed














































source: www.gigon-guyer.ch/de/bauten/wohnbauten/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Polizei- & Justizzentrum* | Police and Court unification 

Project facts


Address: Hohlstrasse 160, 8004 Zürich

Location: District 4

Architect: Theo Hotz

Completition: 2020

Workstations: 1'600



















Stone sample:


















Area today:









source: www.theohotz.ch/projekte.html#Projekte


----------



## PortoNuts

Clean lines. Everything very demure, very Swiss.


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ True. Plain, timeless and always a bit boring. Welcome to Zurich.

The best thing about the unification is, that some buldings in the city centre will be released for new purposes. Such as creative industry, nightlife or schools. There are many Ideas so far for the *Kasernenareal*:


























source: www.hochparterre.ch/nachrichten/pre...ss-die-zuercher-kaserne-verlassen/1484038402/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Umwelt Arena* | Environmental information complex 

Project facts


Address: Türliackerstrasse 4, 8957 Spreitenbach 

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: René Schmid, Gøran Keuchel

Status: completed

Area: 11'000 m2
































































source: http://www.archdaily.com/285637/umwelt-arena-rene-schmid-architekten


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Swarovski* | Switzerland HQ 

Project facts


Address: Alte Landstrasse 411, 8708 Männedorf

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Christoph Ingenhoven

Status: completed














































source: www.architektur-technik.ch/Web/internetaxt.nsf/0/9BBC1AD6D0AD53F1C125784C00391B95/


----------



## PortoNuts

Manolo_B2 said:


> ^^ True. Plain, timeless and always a bit boring. Welcome to Zurich.


Being timeless can be good. Many of the super daring and creative designs that we see in many world cities these days will be considered hideous in a few decades.

That'll hardly happen with Zurich.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zurich Airport* | Passenger record 

Zurich Airport 2016 with nearly 30 million passengers

In 2016 Zurich Airport recorded 27.7 million passengers. There have been as many as ever before, about 5 percent more than 2015. The number of flights rose by 1.5 percent.




















source: http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/region/flughafen-zuerich-mit-passagierrekord/story/31893954


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hardbrücke S-Bahn Station* | Refurbishment 

Project facts


Address: Geroldstrasse 35, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Completition: December 2017





















Cantho said:


> 19.11.2016 - Umbau/Erweiterung Bahnhof Hardbrücke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Tram Station above


source: www.sbb.ch/content/dam/infrastruktur/baustellenkarte/Faktenblatt_Bahnhof_Hardbruecke.pdf


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Steinwies* | Residential 

Project facts


Address: Steinwiesstrasse 59, 8032 Zürich

Location: District 7

Architect: Edelaar Mosayebi Inderbitzin

Status: completed














































source: http://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/52712_Wohnbauten_Steinwies_Irisstrasse


----------



## Manolo_B2

* The Metropolitans* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Schärenmoosstrasse 76, 8052 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architect: baumschlager eberle

Tower Height: 2 x 60m

Floors: 2 x 20

Status: completed























































source: http://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/54947_The_Metropolitans


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Am Rietpark* | Residential 

Project facts


Address: Goldschlägiplatz 5, 8952 Schlieren 

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: E2MN

Status: completed














































source: http://afasiaarchzine.com/2016/07/em2n-12/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*House Extension* | Social Housing 

Project facts


Address: Fliederstrasse 23, 8006 Zürich

Location: District 6

Architect: Conen Sigl

Status: completed





































source: http://afasiaarchzine.com/2016/11/conen-sigl/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zurich to become Google’s next big tech hub* | Old Post building reopened for new purposes 

Project facts


Address: Kasernenstrasse 95, 8004 Zürich

Location: District 4

Architect: Max Dudler

Opened: 17. January 2017
Google has further increased its capacity in Zurich, signalling that the city would become its European hub for machine learning.

Over recent months, Google has added new offices to its Zurich facility to accommodate *5,000 staff*, up from 2,000 previously. Zurich, which was already the largest Google development centre outside the US, now houses teams working on Google Search, Maps, Calendar, YouTube and Gmail. 

In a statement, Google said Zurich would also now be "the European homebase for our exploration of research and implementation of machine learning". Since June 2016, the Google Europe Research Team has been based in Zurich, working on machine learning, speech recognition and other technologies used in systems like Google Assistant, Google Photos or Google Translate.

In August 2017, Google Switzerland also plans to launch a training programme for IT apprentices in its new offices to promote STEM fields. 

In addition, Google created the exportdigital.ch platform in conjunction with Switzerland Global Entreprise to support Swiss SMEs and is a founding member of the digitalswizterland association.

Historical Post Building (Sihlpost):









New Google Offices:




































Ristorante Più:









source: https://www.telecompaper.com/news/google-expands-zurich-tech-hub--1179940


----------



## PortoNuts

Great stuff on this page :applause:

Even though I find many of Zurich's designs plain and boring, I'm growing used to its discretion. 

Classic lines are always nice.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Highrise Baslerstrasse* | Mixed use 

Project facts


Address: Baslerstrasse 71, 8048 Zürich

Location: District 9

Architect: Fischer Architekten

Hight: 70 m

Completition: unknown


























source: http://www.felixpartner.com/de/proj...-zuerich-arge-mit-fischer-architekten-ag.html


----------



## Dancing Banana

great to see a new tower. even though the design screams 'boring'


----------



## PortoNuts

Keep up the good updates kay:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Passenger Ship Station* | Waiting Area 

Project facts


Address: Seestrasse 56, 8803 Rüschlikon

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Naomi Hajnos

Status: completed














































source: http://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/55212_Schiffstation_Rueschlikon


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Criminal Investigation HQ* | Unification 

Project facts


Address: Hardturmstrasse 135, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architect: Penzel Valier 

Completition: 2021




























source: https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/hbd/de...en/medienmitteilungen/2016/maerz/160303a.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Mülimatt* | Sport Complex 

Project facts


Address: Gaswerkstrasse 2, 5200 Windisch

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Studio Vacchini

Status: completed




























source: www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/32608_Sportausbildungszentrum_Muelimatt


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Limmat Tower* | Residential - _fresh pics_

Project facts


Address: Überlandstrasse 16, 8953 Dietikon

Location: Greater Zürich

Architect: huggenbergerfries

Tower Height: 80m

Status: completed












































source: http://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/52909_Limmat_Tower


----------



## Manolo_B2

Today's Banner :cheers::cheers::cheers:










You can see the financial district, the old town and Lake Zurich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*INSIDE* | Shopping and Business Center 

Project facts


Address: Hofwiesenstrasse 4, 8604 Volketswil

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Holzer Kobler

Status: completed


























source: http://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/51030_Shopping_und_Businesscenter_INSIDE


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Dado* | Office building 

Project facts


Address: Zürichstrasse 125, 8600 Dübendorf

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: wild bär heule

Status: completed










































source: www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/39331_Buero_und_Gewerbehaus_Dado


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Baumeisterhaus* | Residential (breathing the industrial history of north Zurich) 

Project facts


Address: Oberwiesenstrasse 78, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architect: Käferstein & Meister

Status: completed














































source: www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/49652_Baumeisterhaus_in_Zuerich_Oerlikon


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Private Projects* | completed 









Kindergarden + Apartments, Zürich
http://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/34145_KIKR_Kinderkrippe_ETH_Zentrum









Corner replacement, Zurich
http://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/42927_Ersatzneubau_Hammerstrasse_43









Revitalisation of an old farmer house, Greater Zurich
http://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/49806_Umbau_Bauernhaus


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Im Giessen* | Residential 

Project facts


Address: Überlandstrasse 138, 8600 Dübendorf

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: A.D.P.

Realisation: 2016 - 2021

Tower hight: 85 m

Apartments: 380


























source: http://www.im-giessen.ch/quartier/


----------



## Dancing Banana

^^ the new year starts great!


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Current highrise projects in and around Zurich*

● = under construction
● = approved
● = planned

*City of Zürich*
Westlink | 80m | 2017
Vulcano | 3x ca. 80m | 2018
Europaallee | 53m | 2019
Freilager | 3x 40m | 2016
Andreasturm | 80m | 2018
Franklinturm| 80m | 2019
Hochhäuser Hardturm | 2x 137m | >2020
Hochhaus Areal Güterbahnhof | ca. 80m | ?
Wolkenwerk A | 80m | 2020
Wolkenwerk B | 69m | 2020
Wolkenwerk C | 75m | 2020
Wolkenwerk D | 60m | 2020
Hochhaus Badenerstrasse | ca. 70m | ?
Labitzkeareal 1 | 64m | ?
Labitzkeareal 2 | 47m | ?
Tramdepot Hard | 2x ca. 60m | 2020
Regensbergbrücke | ?m | >2018

*Greater Zurich*
Dübendorf | Wohnpark Ternary | 54m | 2016
Spreitenbach | Migros-Hochhäuser | 2x60m | 2017
Spreitenbach | Sandäcker | 50m | 2018
Dübendorf | Jabee-Tower | 100m | ?
Dübendorf | Giessen | 80m | ?
Wallisellen | Serliana | 68m | ?
Effretikon | 3 Hochhäuser | 50m | ?
Baden | ABB-Areal | 2x 60m | ?


----------



## Dancing Banana

because a lot of projects are curently u/c and proposed in zurich, i decided to make a fast rendering of the future skyline of the zurich-west area. some projects are still to be added. also note that another highrise cluster exists/is under developement in the zürich-north area (behind the two hills in to top middle of the picture. i will probably make a render of these projects soon).


----------



## Manolo_B2

(^^ thanks for the summary! )

*Bahnhofstrasse 53* | Former bank offices to become luxury retail spaces 

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofstrasse 53, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Architect: Thilla Theus

Completition: End of 2017














































source: http://www.bahnhofstrasse53.com/bahnhofstrasse-53


----------



## Manolo_B2

older, but never mentioned on SSC:

*Home of FIFA* | International Federation of Association Football HQ 

Project facts


Address: FIFA-Strasse 20, 8044 Zürich

Location: District 7

Architect: Thilla Theus

Status: completed 2010














































source: http://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/35232_The_Home_of_FIFA


----------



## PortoNuts

It looks terrific :cheers2:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Greencity* | Wooden school building 

Project facts


Address: Allmendstrasse 127, 8041 Zürich

Location: District 2

Architect: Studio Burkhardt

Completition: 2022

Students: 250




























source: www.stadt-zuerich.ch/hbd/de/index/h...erbsveranstaltungen/AusstellungSHAllmend.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Vulcano Towers* | Update by me


Tower Height: 3 x 80m


















(from today)


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Highrise development in Zurich West / Altstetten (yellow spots)*

2000









2016


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Oswalder Tower* | Mixed use 

Project facts


Address: Neunbrunnenstrasse 40, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architect: Dubach Holzinger 

Completed: 2016




























completed:









source: http://www.osterwalder-tower.ch/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Greencity* | construction update 

Project facts


Address: Allmendstrasse, 8041 Zürich

Location: District 2

Completition: 2022

Apartments: 2'000

Jobs: 3'000

Hotel rooms: 600

School: 250 students























































source: http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/stadt/gruen-stadt-zuerichsued/story/25851717


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Schwert* | Renovation 

Project facts


Address: Marktgasse 14, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Architect: Miller & Maranta

Completed: 2016




























completed:









COS moved in:









source: www.designraum.ch/newsreader/items/bereichernde-zusammenarbeit.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

edit


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zürich orders 70 (+70) Flexity low floor Trams*










*Zurich Public Transport (VBZ) signed a contract with Bombardier for the delivery of 70 seven-section Flexity low floor LRVs on March 2, with an option for another 70 vehicles*

The contract is valued at SFr 300m ($US 296m), and the first LRV will be delivered at the end of 2019

Bombardier says the trams are customised to integrate with the Zürich city landscape and they meet standards for safety, environment and energy consumption. The trams are designed to reduce noise and offer barrier-free access to passengers with limited mobility.

The LRVs have an open design to improve passenger flow and increase capacity by around 20%.

“All of the Flexity components have been intelligently integrated and reflect the latest technological developments to reduce overall operating costs,” says Dr Guido Schoch, director of VBZ. “Likewise, our passengers will also benefit greatly from the exceptional safety and ergonomics that these modern trams offer.”

The Zürich tram service operates on 15 lines and over 170km of track.

For data on rolling stock orders from around the globe, subscribe to IRJ Pro.

source: http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/zurich-orders-70-lrvs.html?channel=526


----------



## Manolo_B2

*WolkenWerk* | Mixed use 

Project facts


Address: Hagenholzstrasse 51, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architect: Staufer & Hasler

Apartments: 300+

Completition: 2019





































source: www.wolkenwerk.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Jabee Tower* | Residential *UPDATE*

Project facts


Address: : Am Stadtrand 31, 8600 Dübendorf

Location: Dübendorf, Greater Zurich

Hight: 100 m

Architects: Sattlerpartner

Apartments: 212

Completition: 2018



















source: http://www.zsz.ch/artikel_253291.html

Live-Cam today:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Vulcano Towers* | *Update*


Tower Height: 3 x 80m


















(Webcam yesterday)


----------



## Manolo_B2

*The Circle* | Zurich Airport Extension - *Update *

Project facts


Address: Butzenbüelring, 8302 Kloten

Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop 


















(Webcam today)


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tram over Hardbrücke* | Network extension 

Project facts


Address: Hardbrücke, 8005 Zürich

Location: Districts 4 + 5

Completition: December 2017



















New Hardplatz:









Profile:









Hardbrücke today (no trams):









source: https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/ted/de/index/taz/bauen/tramhardbruecke.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Migros Kreuzplatz* | Mixed use 

Project facts


Address: Kreuzplatz 20, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architect: Ballmoos Krucker

Completition: 2019




























today:









source: http://www.vbk-arch.ch/preview-detail/items/id-205-wohn-und-geschaeftshaus-migros-kreuzplatz.html

^^ The design might get changed again, since the locals found it ugly and repellent.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hotel Züri* | Renovation 

Project facts


Address: Heinrichstrasse 254, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architect: Gigon & Guyer

Completition: March 2017
before (Hotel Senator):









after:













































source: www.htr.ch/hotellerie/zuerich-um-167-neue-hotelzimmer-reicher-45245.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Swiss Re Next* | Replacement *Update*

Project facts


Address: : Mythenquai 50, 8002 Zürich

Location: District 2

Architects: Diener & Diener

Completition: 2017
this will be raplaced...









by this:


















source: https://next.swissre.com/de/

*Update by nils16 from 13.04.2017:*


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^





































source: https://next.swissre.com/de/index.cfm/stories/baustelle/baustellenimpressionen/

massive critics coming from NZZ newspaper: *"Soulless architecture - Zurich is ruining itself":*
https://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/swiss-re-neubau-suburbia-am-zuerichsee-ld.1292290


----------



## schostabur

ist der äussere gang auch begehbar oder ist das wieder so ne homöopathische fassade a la herzog/demeuron?


----------



## Dichtefan

*Sport Center Heuried* | Zurich

Project facts:
* Construction period: 2015-2017
* Cost: 81 Million CHF
* Voters approved of the project in 2014

On Saturday 30.09.17 the new sport centre opens to the public. After 2 years of construction and redevelopment of the old complex, a new ice skating hall and renovated swimming pools open. The former 1964 building didn't cater to today's need and therefore needed a total overhaul and reconstruction.

The ice sports associations are able to train on the ice rink no matter the season. In addition to the wardrobes, there is also a gym, a restaurant and operating rooms.

Additionally there is photovoltaic that powers up to 1/4 of the energy needs.

The new sports center reaches the highest energy standard for ice rinks. The waste heat from the refrigeration machines for ice production is to be used for the heating of the sports center and the community center.

Pictures of the new complex:




























Renders:



















Previous building:



















Source: http://m.20min.ch/schweiz/zuerich/story/18567787
https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/ssd/de/index/sport/eislaufen/heuried.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Swiss Re Next* | HQ Replacement

Project facts


Address: : Mythenquai 50, 8002 Zürich

Location: District 2

Architects: Diener & Diener

Completed: 03.10.2017
before:









after




































source: https://next.swissre.com/de/


----------



## Manolo_B2

Dichtefan, if you could stick to the clear layout scheme, thank you :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*YOND* | Siemens Startup Factory (mass study)

Project facts


Address: : Albisriederstrasse 247, 8047 Zürich

Location: District 9

Architects: SLIK

Completition: 2019



















source: https://www.sps.swiss/de/immobilienportfolio/projekte/ed237b65-d571-42b6-ad17-2adb9ee1cb4c


----------



## Manolo_B2

*New entrance Main Station* | Europaallee

Project facts


Address: : Europaplatz 1, 8004 Zürich

Location: District 4

Artist: Carsten Höller

Completed: October 2017














































source: https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/ted/de...aten/carsten_hoeller_denkmal_hans_kuenzi.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tram over Hardbrücke* | Network Extension *Video Update*

Project facts


Address: Hardbrücke, 8005 Zürich

Location: Districts 4 + 5

Opening: 10. December 2017























Hardbrücke today (no trams):









source: https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/ted/de/index/taz/bauen/tramhardbruecke.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*ZSC Lions Arena* | ice hockey venue *Final Design*

Project facts


Address: : Aargauerstrasse 70, 8048 Zürich

Location: District 9

Capacity: 12'000

Architects: Caruso St John Architects

Completition: 2022














































source: www.carusostjohn.com/projects/z/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Highrise development in Zurich* | 2018 - 2022

















1








2








3

source: www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/stadt/zuerichs-hoehenwahn-stoesst-an/story/30651249


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hardstrasse Retail + Offices* | Replacement

Project facts


Address: : Hardstrasse 301, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Completition: 2020




























today:









source: https://lettings.cbre.ch/en/office?...eld=Street&id=164&project=&street=Hardstrasse


----------



## steve5

*WestLink Plaza (56m|15fl, 2011 - 2013) + WestLink Tower (80m|24fl, 2015 - 2017), Zürich-Altstetten*

25.10.2017:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Jabee Tower* | Residential *UPDATE*

Project facts


Address: : Am Stadtrand 31, 8600 Dübendorf

Location: Dübendorf, Greater Zurich

Hight: 100 m

Architects: Sattlerpartner

Apartments: 212

Completition: 2018










source: http://www.zsz.ch/artikel_253291.html

Live-Cam yesterday:











steve5 said:


> 26.10.2017:


----------



## steve5

*Vulcano, 3x 80m|26fl, 2016 - 2018, Zürich-Altstetten*

Website: www.vulcano-zurich.ch | press release from 25 October 2017



















25.10.2017:


----------



## steve5

*Schlotterbeck-Areal, 40m|12fl, 1951 / 2015 - 2017, Badenerstrasse 415, Zürich-Wiedikon*

Website: www.schlotterbeck-areal.ch

25.10.2017:


----------



## steve5

*Freilager, 3x 36-40m|12-13fl, 2013 - 2016, Freilagerstrasse, Zürich-Albisrieden*

Website: www.freilager-zuerich.ch

25.10.2017:


----------



## steve5

*The Metropolitans, 2x 60m|20fl, 2012 - 2015, Schärenmoosstrasse 76 + 78, Zürich-Seebach*

Website: www.themetropolitans.ch

26.10.2017:


----------



## steve5

*Osterwalder Tower, 50m|15fl, 2014 - 2016, Neunbrunnenstrasse 38 + 40, Zürich-Seebach*

Website: www.osterwalder-tower.ch

26.10.2017:


----------



## steve5

*Wohnpark TERNARY, 19m|6fl / 35m|11fl / 55m|18fl, 2013 - 2015, Am Stadtrand, Dübendorf*

26.10.2017:


----------



## steve5

*Andreasturm, 80m|22fl, 2016 - 2018, Andreasstrasse 5, Zürich-Oerlikon*

Website: www.andreasturm.ch










26.10.2017:


----------



## steve5

*Projekt Hirzenbach, 12fl, 2012 - 2014, Grosswiesenstrasse 165 + 167, Zürich-Schwamendingen*

Information: Hirzenbach apartment building

26.10.2017:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*WestLink Plaza (56m|15fl, 2011 - 2013) + WestLink Tower (80m|24fl, 2015 - 2017), Zürich-Altstetten*

^^ more Westlink

It was meant to become a business complex, but because of lack of housing, they made an apartment tower out of it:




























source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/bildstrecke/westlink-ld.1325023#lg=1&slide=0


----------



## Dichtefan

*ZÜRICH | Projects &amp; Construction*

The three towers of the Volcano project topped out. They reached their final hight of 80 meters and 26 floors.





















https://www.htr.ch/hotellerie/projekt-vulcano-in-zuerich-nimmt-form-an-46566.html


----------



## steve5

*Richti-Areal, Wallisellen, 68m|18fl*

New district with 1'200 residents and 3'500 workplaces

Years of construction: 2010 - 2014

Location: Richtiarkade, Wallisellen

Website: www.richti.ch | Wikipedia

26.10.2017:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Construcion Update by steve5:*

*Europaallee:*


















_*Zürich West:*_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Business Terminal* | Dübendorf Airport (second airport) 

Project facts


Address: : Rechweg 6, 8600 Dübendorf

Location: Greater Zurich

Architects: Meier Hug Architekten

Completition: 2023



















Innovations Park (blue) / Business Airport (pink):









source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/so-soll-der-flugplatz-duebendorf-kuenftig-aussehen-ld.1327426/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Areal Tiefenbrunnen* | mixed use

Project facts


Address: : Bellerivestrasse 251, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architect: spillmann echsle

Completition: 2020




























source: http://www.spillmannechsle.ch/wp/?p=854&pid=449


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tonhalle* | Temporary industrial location for orchestra

Project facts


Address: Zahnradstrasse 22, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architect: spillmann echsle

Period: 2017-2020














































under renovation, old Tonhalle:









A provisional, high quality acoustic concert hall for the Tonhalle Orchestra will be built in an existing structure on the Maag site. It has been designed for use during the three-year reconstruction period of the Tonhalle commencing in summer 2017. The temporary concert hall includes an entrance foyer, ticket office and adjoining rooms such as recording rooms for the concertists, lounges, large storage areas with direct stage access as well as office areas and administration.

Visitors entering the former events hall will see the wooden concert hall installation with its honest, unvarnished, temporary haptic.
The visitor is led naturally around the installation to find the entrances to the uncompromising, precise wooden interior.
The rectangular acoustic room, constructed from oiled spruce, welcomes lovers of classical music and lets the visitor experience the precisely positioned shifting wall panels that form the space. The concert hall offers 1220 seats in total with an orchestral stage measuring 19 x 11 metres.

source: http://www.spillmannechsle.ch/wp/?p=3208&pid=861


----------



## Manolo_B2

*SRF Next* | National Television studio extension

Project facts


Address: Fernsehstrasse 3, 8052 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architect: Durisch + Nolli Architetti 

Completition: 2020





































source: http://www.srf.ch/medien/news/neuba...enbach-soll-betriebskosten-nachhaltig-senken/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Schiffbau Square* | New public space

Project facts


Address: Schiffbaustrasse 4, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Vetsch Partner

Completition: November 2017
before:









after:






















































source: http://www.vetschpartner.ch/projekte/940-schiffbauplatz-zuerich.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Vulcano Towers* | *Update*


Tower Height: 3 x 80m


















_https://www.instagram.com/p/BdkH8-cgW3F/?taken-by=hellozurich.ch_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tram Line 8* | *Opened 10. December 2017*


New route over Hardbrücke


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Diakonie Bethanien* | Deaconry 

Project facts


Address: : Buckhauserstrasse 34, 8048 Zürich

Location: District 9

Architects: e2a

Hight: 40 m

Status: completed
The plane-like building volume can be interpreted as a solitary gesture. The orthogonal form of the plane plays off of the typologies present in the surrounding urban fabric, which is characterized by manufacturing plants. The diagonal relationships resulting from this strategy create the basis for the structure of the exterior spaces.

The deaconry consists of a complex set of interrelated functions; this arose out of necessity in the coordination of the intended nursing and assistance programs, particularly in regard to the extensive infrastructure required to create the most possible synergies. As such, the program includes a palliative care facility, daycare, specialized medical facility, classrooms, service areas, and a hotel with a conference room, bar, and restaurant. A complex and efficient infrastructural core services these various functions. Some are finished with self-contained vertical circulation, allowing parallel and simultaneous operations to occur without causing conflicts of interest between these separate functions. The interplay of the programmatic elements results in a ground floor highly connected to the adjacent open space. The functions themselves create a public destination animated by the activity of the site, thus giving the space an urban quality.























































source: https://www.archdaily.com/883797/deaconry-bethanien-e2a


----------



## schostabur

Hardplatz....that place should have been tarred. a modern look is whats needed there, no village square or tram.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zurich Airport* | Passenger record 

*In 2017, 29.4 million passengers passed through Zurich Airport, corresponding to an increase of 6.3%. The number of flight movements was 0.5% higher than in 2016. Despite an increase in seat capacity and due to the use of larger aircraft, the seat load factor went up by 1.9%.*

In 2017, Zurich Airport was host to a total of 29'396'094 passengers, representing a year-on-year increase of 6.3%.

The number of local passengers rose by 5.3% to 21 million in 2017. The transfer passenger share increased from 27.6% in 2016 to 28.3% in 2017 as the number of transfer passengers at Zurich Airport went up by 8.8% to 8.3 million.

The average number of passengers per flight rose from 117.2 to 124.3. This was supported by a 4.3% rise in seat supply and a 1.4 percentage point increase in seat load factor to 77.2%.

Overall, there were 270'453 flight movements at Zurich Airport in 2017, corresponding to an increase of 0.5% compared to previous year's figure. Swiss International Air Lines’ share of air traffic amounted to 53.5%, followed by Edelweiss Air (4.5%), Air Berlin (4.0%) and Eurowings (3.1%).

There was a 13.1% increase in freight volume in 2017 versus 2016. During the year under review, a total of 490'452 tons of freight passed through Zurich Airport.

Key traffic figures December 2017
In December, 2'172'291 million passengers passed through Zurich Airport, corresponding to an increase of 3.3% compared to last year.

Local passengers increased by 4.0% to 1'524'279 in December 2017. The transfer rate is at 29.6% in the month under review (-0.5 percentage points vs. previous year) and transfer passengers increased by 1.6% to 641'544.

In December 2017, air traffic movements decreased to 20'099 (-1.6 % vs. previous year). The average passenger per movement figure increased to 122.0 (+5.4% vs. previous year). The average seat load factor is at 75.0% (+0.7 percentage points vs. previous year).

In December 2017, a total of 43'493 tons of freight were transported at Zurich Airport. This corresponds to an increase in freight volume of 7.7% compared to last year.



















source: https://www.zurich-airport.com/the-...szahlen-dezember?cat=all&year=&search_string=


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zentralstrasse 53* | Renovation 

Project facts


Address: Zentralstrasse 53, 8003 Zürich

Location: District 3

Architect: Schwarz Architekten

Status: completed





































before (5 floors only):










source: www.schwarz-architekten.com/project/gruenderzeit-wohnhaeuser-saniert-und-fassade-erhalten/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Feldstrasse 46* | Renovation 

Project facts


Address: Feldstrasse 46, 8004 Zürich

Location: District 4

Architect: Schwarz Architekten

Status: completed




























source: www.schwarz-architekten.com/project/gruenderzeit-wohnhaeuser-saniert-und-fassade-erhalten/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*COS flagship store* | Former bank offices 

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofstrasse 53, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Architect: Thilla Theus

Status: completed



















Wesite:































































sources: http://www.bahnhofstrasse53.com/bahnhofstrasse-53
opening: https://style-magazin.ch/fashion/neu-eroeffnet-schwedisches-label-cos-zuerich-bahnhofstrasse


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee Sites A - H:*


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee* | Building site F *Update by me*

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 6, 8004 Zürich

Area: Zürich District 4

Architects: Boltshauser





































Site D (the facade pattern for site D looks promising):









Site B (getting revealed):




































source: www.europaallee.ch/europaallee/baufelder-etappen/baufeld-f


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^


Cantho said:


>


----------



## PortoNuts

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Feldstrasse 46* | Renovation


Beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zollfreilager* | Former warehouse district *Photo Update*

Project facts


Address: : Freilagerstrasse 80

Location: District 9

Architects: Office Haratori | Marcel Meili und Markus Peter | Rolf Mühlethaler | Wingender Hovenier Architecten 

Residents: 3000

Status: completed























































source: https://freilager-zuerich.ch/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Education First HQ* | Former Stock Exchange *renovation and conversion*

Project facts


Address: Selnaustrasse 32, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Architect: Stücheli

Completition: summer 2018



















source: http://www.stuecheli.ch/de/projekte/umbau-neue-boerse-zuerich/


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
New top floor from 2010 (Weber Hofer Architects):


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Viertel* | Mixed use 

Project facts


Address: Feldstrasse 40, 8004 Zürich

Location: District 4

Apartments: 80

Completition: 2020





































source: https://viertel-zh.ch/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee* | Building site F

*Update by thecitydweller*

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 6, 8004 Zürich

Area: Zürich District 4

Architects: Boltshauser



















source: www.europaallee.ch/europaallee/baufelder-etappen/baufeld-f


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Vulcano Towers* | Hotel and apartments

*Update by thecitydweller*


Tower Height: 3 x 80m


















_https://www.instagram.com/p/BdkH8-cgW3F/?taken-by=hellozurich.ch_



















source: www.europaallee.ch/europaallee/baufelder-etappen/baufeld-f


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Im Lenz* | Mixed use

Project facts


Address: Gustav Zeiler-Ring 3, 5600 Lenzburg

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: ATP kfp

Apartments: 500

Jobs: 800

Completition: 2018














































source: https://www.imlenz.ch/de/home


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zurich West 2018:*


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee* | development

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 6, 8004 Zürich

Area: Zürich District 4

Architects: Boltshauser








1979








2002








2009








2016








(November 2017)








(January 2018)

source: https://www.watson.ch/Schweiz/Digit...zeigen-es--So-hat-sich-die-Schweiz-veraendert


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Yacht Club Zürich* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: General-Guisan-Quai 17, 8002 Zürich

Location: District 2

Architect: 2au

Completed: 2018























































source: http://nau2.com/portfolios/zurich-yacht-club/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*N.E.S.T.* | Construction Research Center

Project facts


Address: Überland Str. 129, 8600 Dübendorf

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Gramazio Kohler














































Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCM3UaIPxy0

In the construction and energy sector, launching new products and technology on the market quickly is easier said than done. Low energy prices, long investment periods and no end of red tape make companies think twice about taking the plunge. Nowadays, there is often a sizeable gulf between technology that works in the lab and the market, which demands reliable, well-engineered products. NEST (Next Evolution in Sustainable Building Technologies) expedites the innovation process by providing a platform where new developments can be tested, tweaked and demonstrated under realistic conditions.

NEST consists of a central “backbone” and three open platforms, where individual research and innovation modules can be installed based on the “plug-and-play” principle. People live and work in these units, which double up as bustling experimental laboratories. National and international research teams from universities, architectural firms and innovative companies from the building industry join forces in NEST. Together, research, industry and the public sector are paving the way for the future of the construction and energy sector.

source: https://www.empa.ch/web/nest/aboutnest


----------



## Manolo_B2

*viz à viz* | Replacement

Project facts


Address: Dufourstrasse 55, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architect: Galli Rudolf 

Completed: 2018
before:









rendering:



























built:




































source: http://www.zurichkreis8.ch/kreis-8/vizaviz.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Seefeld Apartments* | Mixed use

Project facts


Address: Seefeldstrasse 110, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architect: Adrian Steich





































source: http://www.rogerfrei.com/fotografie/adrian-streich/seefeldstrasse/4/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Dufour87* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Dufourstrasse 87, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Completition: October 2018
now:









after:


















source: https://www.dufour87.ch/


----------



## wakka12

Is that early modernist syle block on seefeld strasse a new build or restoration? Some nice examples of urban renewal and improvement


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
Thank you! It's a completely new building.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Neu Seidenhof* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Uraniastrasse 10, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Completed: 2018
historical:









now:









source: http://sppa.ch/projekt/neu-seidenhof/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Unveiled: New tram designed exclusively for Zurich* | 140 new Bombardier Flexity Tams as of December 2019



















Design model:


















*Zurich Public Transport (VBZ) signed a contract with Bombardier for the delivery of 70 seven-section Flexity low floor LRVs on March 2, with an option for another 70 vehicles*

Bombardier and Zurich public transport agency Verkehrsbetriebe Zürich (VBZ) have presented a new tram design at a press event in Switzerland’s largest city.

With the train maker’s president Laurent Troger in attendance, Bombardier showed special guests around a mock-up based on its Flexity platform, which has been exclusively designed to meet Zurich’s needs and landscape.

The unique tram design features an energy efficient HVAC heat pump, a driver’s assistance system to improve safety, USB charging points, “elegant and hygienic” wooden seats as well as plenty of space to boost capacity.

VBZ director Guido Schoch said that it was looking for a cost-effective solution that still delivers a premium travel experience for the new trams.

The unveiling of the new tram design follows the award of a €281 million contract to Bombardier for the delivery of 70 seven-part low-floor trams in March, 2017. This deal included the option for an additional 70 vehicles.

The first tram is expected to be delivered at the end of 2019 and enter service from May 2020.

source: https://www.globalrailnews.com/2018/05/21/unveiled-new-tram-designed-exclusively-for-zurich/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bio-Technopark* | Research center

Project facts


Address: Wagistrasse 18, 8952 Schlieren

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: BB&I

Jobs: 1'000

Completed: October 2017























































source: https://www.haupt-studer.ch/referenzen/referenzen-projekte.php


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bankstrasse* | Replacement of 3 buildings

Project facts


Address: Bankstrasse 1, 8610 Uster

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Käferstein & Meister

Completition: 2019




























today:


















A new building in the protected core planning zone of Uster opposite the main station on Bankstrasse. Replacing three existing houses, the new building includes a café space on the ground floor and professional offices on the first and second floors. Above are four apartments per floor and a roof terrace for the flats in the mansard roof with beautiful views over the town, framed by two chimneys with airing that extend up from the end facades. The apartments facing the main street are compact two-room apartments with central covered outdoor loggias on the third floor, while those opening onto the courtyard are larger three-room apartments with large southwest-facing loft-like living spaces, on the third floor with adjoining balcony or terrace. Within the apartments, side rooms with sanitary airing and electrical installations are arranged within a central structural spine, whilst living and sleeping spaces enjoy the full room depth on either side to the façade. The two basement floors include secondary rooms as well as a garage that is accessed through the garage ramp of the adjacent Skyline development.

In its massive construction, the new building for Bankstrasse 1 relates with architecture of the present time to the neighbouring bank on the corner to Poststrasse, a cantonal listed building whose character has a strong and positive influence on the surrounding streetscape. Central to this relationship is the high base made of stone, whose openings reveal the café which will contribute to the energy and activity of the street. Between these buildings is an alleyway that connects the main street to the courtyard behind and along which the ground floor opens to strengthen this connection. The southwest-facing courtyard façade hosts the main entrance to the offices and apartments, a variety of outdoor spaces on the upper floors and has a different formulation of façade themes to the street. To the southeast, the proposal will build right up to the existing firewall of the other neighbouring bank.

source: http://kaefersteinmeister.ch/projects/residential/wohn-und-geschaeftshaus-bankstrasse-uster/?L=2


----------



## Manolo_B2

*ELLI* | Micro house 5 x 10m (House of the year 2018)

Project facts


Address: Elisabethenstrasse 4, 8004 Zürich

Location: District 4

Architect: Holzer Kobler

Completed: 2017





































source: http://holzerkobler.com/de/project/elli


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stadthaus Zurlinden* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Zurlindenstrasse 186, 8003 Zürich

Location: District 3

Architect: hbf

Completed: 2007 (older project, but never posted before)























































source: http://www.hbf.ch/projekte/wohnbauten/zurlindenstrasse-zuerich/


----------



## Manolo_B2

edit


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Lokstadt* | Revitalisation + Offices

Project facts


Address: Zürcherstrasse 41, 8400 Winterthur

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: unknown (competition 2018)

Completition: 2022



















source: https://www.immobilienbusiness.ch/winterthur-swica-investiert-in-der-lokstadt/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Negrellisteg* | Footbridge over track field (160m)

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 1, 8004 Zürich

Location: Districts 4 + 5

Completition: 2020




























source: https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zueric...ber-das-zuercher-gleisfeld-aus/story/13408607


----------



## CB31

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Negrellisteg* | Footbridge over track field (160m)


What about cyclists ?


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
There was a much more ambitious project for pedestrians AND bicycles in 2016, but it was canceled due to its high costs (CHF 30M. compared to 11M. now):








source: https://www.archdaily.com/130303/negrellisteg-explorations-architecture?ad_medium=gallery

Also a new bicycle tunnel under the main station will be opened in 2021:


----------



## FelixMadero

Impressive the amount of projects in a relatively small city!!! And almost of them are very good and with high quality!


----------



## CB31

Manolo_B2 said:


> ^^
> There was a much more ambitious project for pedestrians AND bicycles in 2016, but it was canceled due to its high costs (CHF 30M. compared to 11M. now):


They should have chosen a cheaper projects but which still integrates a bike path


----------



## Manolo_B2

*All ongoing projects shown in one map (private and public)*









_https://www.maps.stadt-zuerich.ch_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stadthaus Weststrasse* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Weststrasse 81, 8003 Zürich

Location: District 3

Architect: hbf

Completed: 2014 (older project, but never posted before)














































source: http://www.hbf.ch/projekte/wohnbauten/weststrasse-zuerich/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Vulcano Towers* | Hotel and apartments

*Update by me*


Tower Height: 3 x 80m










today:









source: http://vulcano-zurich.ch/


----------



## wakka12

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Stadthaus Weststrasse* | Residential
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Weststrasse 81, 8003 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 3
> 
> Architect: hbf
> 
> Completed: 2014 (older project, but never posted before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.hbf.ch/projekte/wohnbauten/weststrasse-zuerich/


I love the texture of this cladding


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zurich's most expensive recent construction sites*









https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/stadt/riesenbaustelle-in-der-altstadt-ab-2023/story/17118156


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Andreaspark* | Business Center

Project facts


Address: Hagenholzstrasse 56, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architect: Steiner

Completed: 2015 (older project, but never posted before)




























source: https://www.fahrni.com/de/references/2010/8030/ANDREASPARK,-ZUERICH.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Andreas Tower* | Offices *Update by me*

Project facts


Address: Andreasstrasse 7, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architect: Gigon Guyer

Tower Height: 80m

Completition: 2018










July 2017:


















by me:



























source: http://www.sbb.ch/sbb-konzern/ueber-die-sbb/projekte/immobilien/zuerich-andreasturm.html


----------



## schostabur

LAME 3/10 :bash:


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
I don't agree.
In real life it brings some class to Zurich-Oerlikon, which is not one of the most pretty areas.
Soon it will have a brother on the opposite side, Franklin Tower.


----------



## NICK CH+

I agree, Switzerland is the only country in the world where everyone is happy when they get a building with seventies design.....


----------



## Manolo_B2

*The Circle* | Zürich Airport Extension - *Updates *

Project facts


Address: Butzenbüelring, 8302 Kloten

Area: Kloten

Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop 

Space: 210'000 m²












Cantho said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Glatt Tower* | Renovation 

Project facts


Address: Neue Winterthurerstrasse 99, 8304 Wallisellen

Location: Greater Zurich

Status: completed
before:









after:








(pic by me)

source: https://www.glatt.ch/


----------



## Manolo_B2

double post


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Vulcano Towers* | *Update*


Tower Height: 3 x 80m










March 2017:









today:


----------



## Dichtefan

*Glatt Tower | Renovation *

*Project facts*
*Address:* Zürich-Altstetten
*Status:* approved
*Construction:* start autumn 2018
*Finish:* November 2021
*Units:* 161 apartments


----------



## Manolo_B2

*St. Jakob Foundation* | mixed use *Update*

Project facts


Address: Heinrichstrasse 200, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Caruso St John

Status: completed



















Photos:













































source: www.carusostjohn.com/projects/st-jakob-stiftung/
photos: http://www.philipheckhausen.com/photos/stiftung-st.-jakob/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Atmos* | mixed use

Project facts


Address: Hardturmstrasse 183, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: EM2N

Completition: 2021
























































source: https://atmos-zuerich.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

quimporte said:


> *All buildings in Switzerland can now be visualized in 3D*
> 
> Switzerland and the Principality of Liechtenstein are among the first countries in the world to have a three-dimensional visualization model of all the buildings in their country. The vector data set, which now covers the whole of Switzerland, is the basis for applications requiring accurate and 3D building information. The completion of the collection of this data for the entire Swiss territory represents an important step in the entry of three-dimensional geodata by the Federal Office of Topography (Swisstopo).
> 
> The new vector dataset developed over the past five years includes all buildings modelled in 3D with roofs and eaves. It lists more than three million buildings. In addition to covering the entire area of Switzerland, it offers a planimetric and altimetric accuracy of between 30 and 50 centimetres. The 3D building modeling of Swisstopo is the basis for many projects.
> 
> 
> *The Swiss Map Viewer also shows 3D objects*
> 
> The integration of all the buildings in Switzerland marked the transition from the beta version of the Confederation viewer to its final version. On *map.geo.admin.ch* (VECTOR25), all the buildings are three-dimensional, but also bridges, cable cars and vegetation. Two new features make interactive travel possible: the aerial view, to explore digital Switzerland from above, and the virtual walk through the streets of your own neighbourhood or village in 3D. All you need to do is use the latest version of the Internet browser on your computer or connected device and have a *fast Internet connection*.
> 
> Source: Immo-Swissnews
> 
> Translated from French with www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## Manolo_B2

*The Circle* | Zürich Airport Extension - *Updates *

Project facts


Address: Butzenbüelring, 8302 Kloten

Area: Kloten

Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop 

Space: 210'000 m²




























Fresh pics:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zurich property prices have almost doubled since 2007*

*A new report shows the increase in the cost of buying apartments in Switzerland over the last 11 years, with the country’s largest city affected by the largest increases.*










The price comparison firm Comparis and ETH Zurich have released a report showing the difference in Swiss property prices compared to 2007. In Zurich, it now costs almost double (a 97% increase) to buy an apartment, with the price per square metre now setting property owners back an average of 13,000 Swiss francs.










The analysis shows that there has been a lot of variation between different parts of Switzerland, but the areas with the biggest spikes tended to be near to lakes. Nine of the ten largest increases were seen in lake regions.

After Zurich, the biggest changes were experienced by Horgen district (+89%), the canton of Nidwalden (+82%) and the city of Neuchatel (+80%). The only place where prices fell was the district of Goms in Canton Valais, southern Switzerland (-2%).










The report also shows the difference in overall prices between different parts of Switzerland. At the other end of the spectrum from Zurich is Le Locle in Canton Neuchatel, where one square metre costs an average of 3,250 francs.

Over the last 12 months, the rate of increase has slowed, with several districts and municipalities recording lower prices than one year ago. It is unclear whether this deceleration will represent a long-term trend.

source: https://www.thelocal.ch/20181016/zurich-property-prices-have-almost-doubled-since-2007


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee - final road construction works*









source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BpKa8qVB8jV/?taken-by=my_k4


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Terra Nova quartier* | Tower + park + school + homes for 1'800 ppl

Project facts


Address: Thurgauerstrasse, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architects: Hager Partner

Completition: 2021+




























source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/eine-gruene-lunge-fuer-die-grosssiedlung-im-norden-ld.1431929


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Atrium West* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Förrlibuckstrasse 185, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Felix Partner

Status: completed














































source: https://www.felixpartner.com/de/pro...rfamilienhaus-foerrlibuckstrasse-zuerich.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Vulcano Towers* | today: opening of the middle class resort-hotel "A-ja"


Tower Height: 3 x 80m



















Press:






















































source: https://www.tageskarte.io/hotellerie/detail/erste-bilder-a-ja-resort-zuerich-vor-der-eroeffnung.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*ZüriBahn* | Cable car link across Lake Zurich 

Project facts


Address: Mythenquai 301, 8038 Zürich

Districts: 2 + 8

Architect: Tobias Vetter

Completition: 2020




























































source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/so-viel-kostet-eine-seilbahnfahrt-ueber-den-zuerichsee-ld.1433035


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ wowwww!


----------



## schostabur

first design was better.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Refurbished station Hardbrücke (S-Bahn, Tram ,Bus)*



Cantho said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tanzhaus* | Dance academy to reopen soon after fire

Project facts


Address: Wasserwerkstrasse 129, 8037 Zürich

Location: District 10

Architects: Barozzi/Veiga

Completition: January 2019














































source: https://www.facebook.com/pg/kreis10/posts/?ref=page_internal


----------



## a57046d

Something special but looks interesting, i like those landscape-integrated buildings!


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Du Pont* | Renovation + conversion to Hotel

Project facts


Address: Beatenplatz 4, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Architects: monoplan

Completition: 2021

Hotel rooms: 200+ (Ruby Hotels & Resorts)





































source: https://www.luechingermeyer.ch/project/ruby-zuerich-umnutzung-geschaeftshaus-du-pont/


----------



## Manolo_B2

Dichtefan said:


> *Jabee Tower* | Dübendorf
> 
> Project facts:
> 
> * Construction Timeline: 2016 -2019
> * Hight: 100m (highest apartment building in Switzerland)
> * Number of floors: 31
> * Number of apartments: 218
> 
> The new development is in walking distance of the train station Stettbach. It's right at the edge of the city of Zurich.
> 
> Renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.jabeetower.ch/de/


Update today:









source:
http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/adtduebendorf/ACCC8E36BA51/index.php?archive=1


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee* | mixed use *Update by me*

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 6, 8004 Zürich

Area: District 4

Architects: various
































































I really start to like the area. It feels more and more lively, dense and the the in a few days the trees will be planted.

source: www.europaallee.ch/europaallee/baufelder-etappen/baufeld-f


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Tièchestrasse* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Tièchestrasse 51, 8037 Zürich

Location: District 10

Architects: Buchner Bründler

Status: completed
































































source: https://bbarc.ch/de/wohnüberbauung-tièchestrasse


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Brunaupark* | Social housing replacement

Project facts


Address: Giesshübelstrasse 65, 8045 Zürich

Location: District 3

Architects: Adrian Streich

Completition: 2023-2026





































today:


















source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/brunaupark-zuerich-so-soll-das-grossprojekt-aussehen-ld.1470722


----------



## wakka12

Did they consider restoration? The old building looks a bit more interesting, the proposed one is fine but just pretty standard and like nearly every other residential building being built in europe


----------



## schostabur

total agree...its quite charming compare to the new design.


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
They didn't consider restoration because the new poject is going to have *500 apartments compared to 240 apartments* today.

But there were many masterplans and design studies of various architects:

















https://www.stuecheli.ch/de/projekte/studienauftrag-brunaupark/









http://www.vbk-arch.ch/preview-deta...e-machbarkeitsstudien-brunaupark-zuerich.html









http://www.meilipeter.ch/portfolio/brunaupark/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*ewz Headquarter* | Extension

Project facts


Address: Pfingstweidstrasse 85, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Meili Peter

Completition: 2025










now:









source: http://www.meilipeter.ch/portfolio/instandsetzung-und-optimierung/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Gleistribüne* | Social housing *Update*

Project facts


Address: Zollstrasse 54, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Esch Sintzel

Apartments: 130

Completition: 2019




























source: http://www.eschsintzel.ch/de/auswahl/projekte/wohnueberbauung-zollstrasse-ost/?cat=planned

Pics by me from yesterday:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Gleisarena* | Offices + Retail *Update*

Project facts


Address: Zollstrasse 5, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Made in Sàrl

Completition: 2020




























source: www.eschsintzel.ch/de/auswahl/projekte/wohnueberbauung-zollstrasse-ost/?cat=planned

pic by me from yesterday:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Einhausung Schwawendingen* | City highway to become a park

Project facts


Address: Luegislandstrasse 105, 8051 Zürich

Location: District 12

Length: 940 m

Completition: 2023
before:









after:













































source: https://einhausung.ch


----------



## urbanflight

^^

They're not solving the main problem, there will still be a barrier and divide caused by the highway. They should instead transform the highway at street-level into a urban boulevard.


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
Well I guess that's what you can built with a budget of CHF 100mio. As you can see in one pic, there's a tram tunnel underneath the highway. A new double tunnel would make the project way more complex and expensive. At least the noise and dirt of 110'000 cars a day will be erased out of the quarter, the residentis are very happy about it. Also there will be 5 crossing points.


----------



## urbanflight

That's an insane waste of money, transforming the highway into an urban boulevard and putting the tram at street level could has been way cheaper, and no need for any tunnel.

No trying to be negative here but this project is insanely stupid.

All of it just to not disturb the car drivers, the masters of the universe....

By the way, there still will be the pollution of the 110.000 cars a day since the highway will remain in place.


----------



## wakka12

'Cheaper' if you manage to overcome the many huge social obstacles associated with pedestrianising any patch of land, the car is king in most cities still and any pedestrianisation plans are usually faced with huge opposition from powerful groups with vested interests and Im sure this example in zurich is no different and is why this was chosen over full pedestrianisation

And if the local residents are happy about it happening then its not a waste of money at all! Its not ideal and of course a ground level nice boulevard would be much better but I dont see how having a big park instead of a motorway is a bad thing at all


----------



## Manolo_B2

urbanflight said:


> That's an insane waste of money, transforming the highway into an urban boulevard and putting the tram at street level could has been way cheaper, and no need for any tunnel.
> 
> No trying to be negative here but this project is insanely stupid.
> 
> All of it just to not disturb the car drivers, the masters of the universe....
> 
> By the way, there still will be the pollution of the 110.000 cars a day since the highway will remain in place.


Basing your exaggerated statement on 3 renderings is quite unqualified.
Zurich has an excellent modal split when it comes to urban transport - only 17 % of it's residents depending on a car. Have you ever heard of the *Zurich Model*? Go educate yourself:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zürich_model

The city puts public transportation in first place since the 70ies. And this higway park won't solve all problems, but it will increase live quality and connectivity in the northern districts.


----------



## urbanflight

wakka12 said:


> 'Cheaper' if you manage to overcome the many huge social obstacles associated with pedestrianising any patch of land, the car is king in most cities still and any pedestrianisation plans are usually faced with huge opposition from powerful groups with vested interests and Im sure this example in zurich is no different and is why this was chosen over full pedestrianisation
> 
> And if the local residents are happy about it happening then its not a waste of money at all! Its not ideal and of course a ground level nice boulevard would be much better but I dont see how having a big park instead of a motorway is a bad thing at all


All urban boulevards aren't completely pedestrians, some still have car lane on it.

It is a waste of money if there is a better, cheaper solution.



Manolo_B2 said:


> Basing your exaggerated statement on 3 renderings is quite unqualified.
> Zurich has an excellent modal split when it comes to urban transport - only 17 % of it's residents depending on a car. Have you ever heard of the *Zurich Model*? Go educate yourself:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zürich_model
> 
> The city puts public transportation in first place since the 70ies. And this higway park won't solve all problems, but it will increase live quality and connectivity in the northern districts.


I'm not criticising Zurich, I'm staying my opinion against this project in particular, that I find hugely detrimental at the long run.


----------



## Manolo_B2

urbanflight said:


> All urban boulevards aren't completely pedestrians, some still have car lane on it.


There's only one proper boulevard in Zurich: Bahnhofstrasse. It's 95 % free from cars apart from a short section.

Another major street, Langstrasse, is going to ban cars by August 2020.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Giessen Villas* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Bergstrasse 101, 8706 Meilen

Location: Greater Zurich

Architects: Max Dudler

Status: completed
































































source: https://www.archdaily.com/793063/areal-giessen-max-dudler?ad_medium=gallery


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Refugees + Student Center* | Mobile Housing for limited duration

Project facts


Address: Aargauerstrasse 182, 8048 Zürich

Location: District 9

Architects: HDPF

Status: completed





































source: https://www.archdaily.com/912686/mobile-housing-vulkanplatz-hdpf?ad_medium=gallery


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Forest House* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Rehalpstrasse 65, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architect: Hajnoczky Zanchetta

Status: completed





































source: http://www.hajnoczkyzanchetta.ch/index.php?/projects/008zuerich/


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Labitzke Areal* | mixed use
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Hohlstrasse 483, 8048 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 9
> 
> Architects: Gigon & Guyer
> 
> Homes: 277
> 
> Hight: 65 m
> 
> Completition: 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://deinlabitzke.ch/?gclid=CJ2T09vw_9ACFUWfGwodStoMQA


pic by me from yesterday:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Vulcano Towers* | *Fresh pics*


Tower Height: 3 x 80m










source:
https://www.nzz.ch/themen-dossiers/vulcano-zuerich/ueberzeugende-praesenz-ld.1447961



Cantho said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bushof Schwerzenbach* | Bus Terminal

Project facts


Address: Bahnstrasse 7, 8603 Schwerzenbach

Location: Greater Zurich

Architects: 10:8

Status: completed














































source: http://www.10zu8.ch/projekte/bushof-schwerzenbach/bushof-schwerzenbach.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Schütze-Areal* | School Extension + Park

Project facts


Address: Heinrichstrasse 240, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architect: Jonas Wüest

Opening: August 2019
before:









after:



























source: https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/hbd/de/index/hochbau/bauten/bauten-geplant/areal-schuetze.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

Dichtefan said:


> *Jabee Tower* | Dübendorf
> 
> Project facts:
> 
> * Construction Timeline: 2016 -2019
> * Hight: 100m (highest apartment building in Switzerland)
> * Number of floors: 31
> * Number of apartments: 218
> 
> The new development is in walking distance of the train station Stettbach. It's right at the edge of the city of Zurich.
> 
> Renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.jabeetower.ch/de/


Finished:



























More highrise development to come:









source:
https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/wohnen-in-luftiger-hoehe-ist-attraktiv-ld.1474755


----------



## goodybear

^^New development that you mentioned: 

Name: Three Points 

Location: Sonnentalstrasse, Dübendorf

Height: 97m, 103m, 108m

Completion: 2020 (unlikely but according to this source)

Renders:




































All pictures from their website: https://www.3-point.ch/home.html

Apparently they are unveiling the full project with a model on May 4th, if anyone maybe has time they can go take some pictures. :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Sportparkweg* | Psychiatry

Project facts


Address: Sportparkweg 2, 8400 Winterthur

Location: Greater Zurich

Architects: Miroslav Šik

Status: completed





































source: https://www.hochparterre.ch/nachric...ail/aussergewoehnlich-alltaeglich/1554994838/


----------



## PortoNuts

Such great quality.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Im Stückler* | Social housing

Project facts


Address: Im Stückler 12, 8048 Zürich

Location: District 9

Architect: Adrian Streich

Status: completed














































source: https://www.imstueckler.ch/


----------



## PortoNuts

Nice brickwork.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*The Circle* | Zürich Airport Extension - *Updates *

Project facts


Address: Butzenbüelring, 8302 Kloten

Area: Kloten

Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop 

Space: 210'000 m²




























source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/hier-ver...-eine-million-franken-ld.1423947?reduced=true



Cantho said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ *Plus new baggage sorting facilities:*



Cantho said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

January: 2'134'608 Pax (Plus 5.8%)
February: 2'033’853 Pax (Plus 3.4%)
March: 2'421’744 Pax (Plus 1.2%)*


----------



## Dancing Banana

no news on the new 140m tower?


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ still waiting for the designs, will post as soon as i get them


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Rauti-Huus* | Extension

Project facts


Address: Rautistrasse 13, 8047 Zürich

Location: District 9

Architect: Spillmann Echsle

Status: completed
before:


















after:























































source: http://www.jaegerbaumanagement.ch/p...ngneubau-buerowohnungen-rautistrasse-zuerich/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Swiss Life Arena* | ice hockey venue *Facade testing*

Project facts


Address: Aargauerstrasse 70, 8048 Zürich

Location: District 9

Capacity: 12'000

Architects: Caruso St John Architects

Completition: 2022



















Renderings:













































source: www.carusostjohn.com/projects/z/


----------



## Manolo_B2

edit


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee* | Building site D *Update by me*

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 6, 8004 Zürich

Area: District 4

Architects: various




























source: www.europaallee.ch/europaallee/baufelder-etappen/baufeld-f


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Andreas Turm* | Offices *Fresh pics*

Project facts


Address: Andreasstrasse 7, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architect: Gigon Guyer

Tower Height: 80m

Status: completed























































source: https://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/hoch-hoeher-ausgereizt-neue-superlative-unter-der-skyline-ld.1478064


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Gleisarena* | Offices + Retail *Update*

Project facts


Address: Zollstrasse 5, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Made in Sàrl

Completition: 2020




























source: www.eschsintzel.ch/de/auswahl/projekte/wohnueberbauung-zollstrasse-ost/?cat=planned

pics by me from yesterday:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Gleistribüne* | Social housing *Update*

Project facts


Address: Zollstrasse 54, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Esch Sintzel

Apartments: 130

Completition: 2019




























source: http://www.eschsintzel.ch/de/auswahl/projekte/wohnueberbauung-zollstrasse-ost/?cat=planned

Pics by me from yesterday:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee* | Building site D+ *Update by me*

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 6, 8004 Zürich

Area: District 4

Architects: various
































































source: www.europaallee.ch/europaallee/baufelder-etappen/baufeld-f


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zooseilbahn* | Zoo cable car

Project facts


Address: Zürichbergstrasse 221, 8044 Zürich

Location: District 7

Length: 2.2km (in 6min)

Completition: 2022+





































source: http://www.zooseilbahn.ch/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Otti* | Replacement

Project facts


Address: Ottikerstrasse 30, 8006 Zürich

Location: District 6

Architects: Baumberger & Stegmeier

Status: completed














































before:









after:


















source: https://www.baumbergerstegmeier.ch/otti/architekten1.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

Photogenic campaign for the world's first commercial 5G network in use:









source: https://www.swisscom.ch/en/about/company/portrait/network/5g.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Pavillon Le Corbusier* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Höschgasse 8, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architects: Le Corbusier

Reopening: 11. of May 2019
The Pavillon Le Corbusier on Lake Zurich is considered an architectural jewel. Completed in 1967, it is the last building designed by the important architect and his only building made of steel and glass. After extensive renovation, the structure now shines in new splendor and invites visitors to take a unique “architectural promenade” through its various floors. Since 2019, the pavilion is run as a public museum by the Museum für Gestaltung Zürich on behalf of the City of Zurich.




































































































source: https://www.bhttps://pavillon-le-corbusier.ch/de/


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ *Location:*


----------



## goodybear

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Pavillon Le Corbusier* | Renovation
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Höschgasse 8, 8008 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 8
> 
> Architects: Le Corbusier
> 
> Reopening: 11. of May 2019
> 
> source: https://www.bhttps://pavillon-le-corbusier.ch/de/





Legit had no idea this existed until today (embarassed I didn't know)....time to visit :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ I think many people didn't know about it. Now that they transformed the building into a proper public museum with changing exhibitions, it might change I suppose..


----------



## wakka12

Just missed it when I visited last month! Was disappointed to see it was under renovation when I came , but looks great :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Unterstrass* | Rooftop extension

Project facts


Address: Guggachstrasse 30, 8057 Zürich

Location: District 6

Architects: Singer Baenziger

Status: completed





































source: https://www.hochparterre.ch/nachrichten/architektur/blog/post/detail/schon-immer-da/1557140247/


----------



## inno4321

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Zooseilbahn* | Zoo cable car
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Zürichbergstrasse 221, 8044 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 7
> 
> Length: 2.2km (in 6min)
> 
> Completition: 2022+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.zooseilbahn.ch/


^^
WOW Gorgeous Zoo!
cable car stunning too.



Manolo_B2 said:


> Photogenic campaign for the world's first commercial 5G network in use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.swisscom.ch/en/about/company/portrait/network/5g.html


^^
I very respect Swiss.
But Frankly world first commercial 5G network begin in Seoul though.
I admit Swiss very very strong innovation country and has tremendous patents. But not yet .


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Wohnsiedlung Toblerstrasse* | Social housing

Project facts


Address: Toblerstrasse 22, 8044 Zürich

Location: District 6

Architects: Edelaar Mosayebi Inderbitzin

Status: completed














































source: https://www.swiss-architects.com/de...-ag-zurich/project/wohnsiedlung-toblerstrasse


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee* | Building site A *Update*

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 6, 8004 Zürich

Area: District 4

Architects: Max Dudler










I Just found out there is a gym inside Europaallee by Max Dudler :



















source: https://www.maxdudler.de/de/projekte/europaallee-paedagogische-hochschule/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Aquaretum * | Fountain Replacement *Update*

Project facts


Address: Mythenquai 28, 8002 Zürich

Location: District 2

Reopening: 15. of May 2019
before:









after:













































source: https://www.landbote.ch/ueberregional/neues-wasserspiel-beim-hafen-enge/story/25118044


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Rathausbrücke* | Bridge replacement

Project facts


Address: Rathausbrücke 1, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Architects: 10:8

Completition: 2023





































today (built 1973):


















source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/so-sieht...ke-im-herzen-der-stadt-zuerich-aus-ld.1483106


----------



## Manolo_B2

*The Circle* | New Park + Funicular

Project facts


Address: Butzenbüelring, 8302 Kloten

Area: Kloten

Landscape Architects: Studio Vulkan 

Costs: CHF 15 mil.





































source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/der-zuer...f-einen-klitzekleinen-ausflugsberg-ld.1483367


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Digitalfabrik* | Swiss Startup Factory

Project facts


Address: Hardturmstrasse 161, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: PSP

Status: completed
before:









after:




































source: https://www.blick.ch/news/wirtschaf...er-neuen-digitalfabrik-heraus-id15334316.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Seefeld* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Säntisstrasse 17, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architects: Nimbus

Status: completed
before:


now:










source: https://www.nimbusarch.ch/portfolio/umbau-mehrfamilienhaus-zuerich/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Wohnsiedlung Herdernstrasse* | Social Housing

Project facts


Address: Herdernstrasse 70, 8004 Zürich

Location: District 4

Architects: Nimbus

Completition: 2020










source: https://www.nimbusarch.ch/portfolio/neubau-wohnsiedlung-herdernstrasse/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Clariden* | Offices

Project facts


Address: Claridenstrasse 35, 8002 Zürich

Location: District 2

Architects: gigon / Guyer

Status: Completed
Rendering:


Finished:






source: http://www.gigon-guyer.ch/de/bauten/buerobauten/#g-3631


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Zollhaus* | Social Housing + LGBTQ center
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Zollstrasse 119, 8005 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 5
> 
> Architects: Bollhalder Eberle
> 
> Completition: 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webcam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.bollhalder-eberle.ch/projekt/wohn-und-gewerbeueberbauung-zollhaus-30


nice drawing:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hochbord* | Social Housing

Project facts


Address: Hochbordstrasse 37, 8600 Dübendorf

Location: Greater Zurich

Architects: Fischer Architekten

Status: Completed




source: https://www.fischer-architekten.ch/de/projekte/hochbord-duebendorf


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Harry's Home* | Hotel

Project facts


Address: Seidenplatz 3, 8304 Wallisellen

Location: Greater Zurich

Architects: Ramser Schmid

Status: Completed




Finished, pics by me (07.07.2019):




source: https://www.htr.ch/story/erstes-harrys-home-steht-vor-der-eroeffnung-22801.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

delete


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Investment in education* | 3 new school buildings to open in August

*Pfingstweid:*








*Schütze:*








*Schauenberg:*








source: https://www.limmattalerzeitung.ch/l...e-drei-neuen-zuercher-schulhaeuser-134727839#


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee* | Update

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 6, 8004 Zürich

Area: District 4

Architects: various










Some drone pics from (rainy) May 2019:








source: https://visual.keystone-sda.ch/resu...ALLFIELDS_allfields:(europaallee)_sfALLFIELDS


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Drüegg* | Social housing replacement

Project facts


Address: Dübendorfstrasse 5, 8051 Zürich

Location: District 12

Architects: Graber Pulver

Completition: 2023
today:


after:








source: http://www.gigon-guyer.ch/de/bauten/buerobauten/#g-3631


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Labitzke-Areal* | Residential *Update*

Project facts


Address: Albulastrasse 34, 8048 Zürich

Location: District 9

Architect: Gigon/Guyer

Completition: 2019

Apartments: 277



















http://www.deinlabitzke.ch

Finished:
  



source: http://www.deinlabitzke.ch/


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Zürich's new tram design revealed* | 140 new Bombardier Flexity Tams as of December 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zurich Public Transport (VBZ) signed a contract with Bombardier for the delivery of 70 seven-section Flexity low floor LRVs on March 2, with an option for another 70 vehicles*
> 
> The contract is valued at SFr 300m ($US 296m), and the first LRV will be delivered at the end of 2019
> 
> Bombardier says the trams are customised to integrate with the Zürich city landscape and they meet standards for safety, environment and energy consumption. The trams are designed to reduce noise and offer barrier-free access to passengers with limited mobility.
> 
> The LRVs have an open design to improve passenger flow and increase capacity by around 20%.
> 
> “All of the Flexity components have been intelligently integrated and reflect the latest technological developments to reduce overall operating costs,” says Dr Guido Schoch, director of VBZ. “Likewise, our passengers will also benefit greatly from the exceptional safety and ergonomics that these modern trams offer.”
> 
> The Zürich tram service operates on 15 lines and over 170km of track.
> 
> For data on rolling stock orders from around the globe, subscribe to IRJ Pro.
> 
> source: http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/zuerich/story/Das-neue-Zuerich-Tram-ist-auch-ein-Ufo-17916215


*Update from the Bombardier production hall in Vienna:*






source: https://news.google.com/articles/CB...0cmFtLTEzNDc0NzUzMg?hl=en-GB&gl=GB&ceid=GB:en


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Price for a 3 room apartment of the 4 major swiss cities along their tram lines (in CHF = $)*

_*Zurich*_


_*Basel*_


_*Geneva*_


_*Bern*_


source: https://www.20min.ch/homes/stories/story/So-teuer-wohnt-es-sich-in-Schweizer-Staedten-23839080


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Alex Lake* | Hotel

Project facts


Address: Seestrasse 182, 8800 Thalwil

Location: Greater Zurich

Architects: Marazzi + Paul

Status: Completed
Renderings:






Finished:


















source: https://hotelier.blverlag.ch/so-sieht-das-neue-alex-lake-zuerich-aus/


----------



## citysquared

Small is beautiful that's for sure, lots of gems here, but some of the apartment designs are a little lackluster.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*City Heat Maps of Local and Tourist Photo Spots*

*Red markings indicate locations popular with tourists, blue for the people who live there*





tourists


locals


source: https://www.baublatt.ch/kommunal/karten-zu-touristenstroemen-von-austin-bis-zuerich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*The Circle* | Zürich Airport Extension - *Update *

Project facts


Address: Butzenbüelring, 8302 Kloten

Area: Kloten

Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop 

Space: 210'000 m²

Opening: Fall 2020



















*Fresh pics:*










source: https://www.blick.ch/news/wirtschaf...erich-hat-bald-vier-spitaeler-id15430304.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tramdepot Kalkbreite (from 1913)* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Elisabethenstrasse 43, 8004 Zürich

Location: District 4

Architects: Ernst & Humbel

Status: completed








source: https://www.gebaeudetechnik-news.ch/tramdepot-in-neuem-glanz//


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Gleisarena* | Offices + Retail *Update*

Project facts


Address: Zollstrasse 5, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Made in Sàrl

Completition: 2020




























source: ww.hb-nord.ch

pics by me from yesterday:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Gleistribüne* | Social housing *Update*

Project facts


Address: Zollstrasse 54, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Esch Sintzel

Apartments: 130

Completition: 2019




























source: www.hb-nord.ch

Pics by me from yesterday:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Seebahnpark* | Proposed covering of the railway ditch


Project facts


Address: Seebahnstrasse 257, 8004 Zürich

Location: Districts 3 + 4

Costs: CHF 300-400 mil








source: www.seebahn-park.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Three Point* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Sonnentalstrasse 10, 8600 Dübendorf

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Maier Hess

Completition: 2022

Hight: 97m, 103m, 108m


















































source: www.3-point.chl


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Kunsthaus* | Art Museum extension *Update*

Project facts


Address: Heimplatz 6, 8001 Zürich

Area: District 1

Architect: David Chipperfield Architects, London

Space: 11'520 m2

Completition: 2020
The Kunsthaus Zurich, originally designed by the Swiss architect Karl Moser, was built between 1904 and 1910 and is situated on the south side of Heimplatz, a square in Zurich’s city centre. David Chipperfield Architects was appointed to design an extension to the existing museum building on the opposite side of the square. The new building will display a collection of classic modernism, the Bührle Collection, temporary exhibitions and a contemporary art collection starting from the 1960s. A passageway running underneath the square links the Kunsthaus with the new extension. Together with the Schauspielhaus (theatre) on the east side of the square, the museum buildings will form a ‘gateway to the arts’.



















Pic from 18.08.2019:


source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/zuerich-...ie-huellen-fallen-nzz-ld.1502287?reduced=true


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee* on the left of the tracks and *Gleisarena* on the right:


https://www.instagram.com/cemerk85/?hl=de


----------



## Manolo_B2

edit


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Apple Store* | New and bigger location

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofstrasse 77 to Rennweg 43

Area: District 1

Opening date: 31. August 2019
old location (400 m2):


new location (1'200 m2):






source: https://www.macprime.ch/news/articl...nweg-wird-groesser-als-bahnhofstrasse-zuerich


----------



## schostabur

looks like a bad decision


----------



## Manolo_B2

I agree. The old location was pretty much the best you can have in Zurich.
But i do get that 400 m2 was just not enough anymore, especially when you consider that 70% of all mobile phones in the city are iPhones lol


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Milano* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Waldeggweg 2, 8302 Kloten

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Züst Gübeli Gambetti

Status: Completed










source: www.z2g.ch/projekte/milano-waldeggweg-kloten


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Artisa Tower* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Hagenholzstrasse 59, 8050 Zürich

Area: District 11

Architects: Züst Gübeli Gambetti

Completition: 2021

Hight: 80 m














source: www.facebook.com/z2g.architektur.st...316135363547/1181315728696921/?type=3&theater


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Booming District 9*

https://www.facebook.com/immoscout24.ch/photos/a.10150868965608302/10156430909403302/?type=3&theater


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Tower Hagenholzstrasse* | Residential
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Hagenholzstrasse 59, 8050 Zürich
> 
> Area: District 11
> 
> Architects: Züst Gübeli Gambetti
> 
> Completition: 2021
> 
> Hight: 80 m
> 
> 
> source: www.facebook.com/z2g.architektur.st...316135363547/1181315728696921/?type=3&theater


^^This highrise is going to be built directly next to these 4 here:



Manolo_B2 said:


> *WolkenWerk* | Mixed use
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Hagenholzstrasse 51, 8050 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 11
> 
> Architect: Staufer & Hasler
> 
> Apartments: 300+
> 
> Completition: 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: www.wolkenwerk.ch


Nice little cluster in Zurich Nord


----------



## schostabur

seems like theres a law 2 not go higher than 80m..lol


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ That's right. The current highrise plan allows only 80 meters at this location. Only in district 5 more than 100 meters are allowed . But the highrise plan will be updated next year.


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Apple Store* | New and bigger location
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Bahnhofstrasse 77 to Rennweg 43
> 
> Area: District 1
> 
> Opening date: 31. August 2019
> old location (400 m2):
> 
> 
> source: https://www.macprime.ch/news/articl...nweg-wird-groesser-als-bahnhofstrasse-zuerich


new location openend (1'200 m2):

https://techgarage.blog/apple-store-in-zuerich-am-rennweg-43-eroeffnet/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stadthalle* | Event hall -> Car park -> Offices

Project facts


Address: Morgartenstrasse 5, 8004 Zürich

Area: District 4

Architects: Burkhalter Sumi

Status: Completed
1906 -1949:




1949 - 2019:


now:
















source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/renovier...ch-wird-sitz-von-schweiz-tourismus-ld.1504524


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tram extension*
(Limmattalbahn - 13.4 km) 

Phase 1:








source: www.limmattalbahn.ch







*Tram 2 extension:*


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Letzibach D* | Social housing

Project facts


Address: Hohlstrasse 444, 8048 Zürich

Area: District 9

Architects: Gut & Schoep

Completition: 2021






Drafts:


source: http://www.gutschoep.ch/projekte/1504.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Kinderspital* | Children’s Hospital 

Project facts


Address: Lenggstrasse 28, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architects: Herzog & de Meuron 

Area: 85'000 m2

Completition: 2022







































source: www.archdaily.com/243486/childrens-hospital-zurich-herzog-de-meuron[/QUOTE]



thecitydweller said:


> https://www.herzogdemeuron.com/index/projects/complete-works/376-400/377-kinderspital-zuerich/image.html
> 
> https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/neubau-kinderspital-zuerich-ein-spital-darf-auch-schoen-sein-ld.1085376
> 
> https://www.kispi-spenden.ch/das-kindergerechte-spital-von-morgen/
> 
> (Sept. 2019):


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *New 140m tower next to Prime Tower (on the left) to be presented next month - most likely by Herzog de Meuron*
> 
> ^^ city internal knowledge, will update here sooon.


So the project planning is delayed. All I can say is that Herzog de Meuron has been selected directly and one of two towers will be higher than the Prime Tower:


----------



## Suburbanist

Which such emphasis on a collection of cactuses :crazy: on that project map? Is it something very well known here in Zürich?


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
I don't understand your question. Which collection of cactuses?:



Manolo_B2 said:


> *Seepark* | Kick-off for lakeside redesign
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Utoquai, 8001 Zürich
> 
> Location: Districts 2+1+8
> 
> Results and renderings: Spring 2020
> 
> Features: full boulevard, more greenery, less cars, new bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sources:
> https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zueric...er-erholungszone-am-see-im-weg/story/29044817
> https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zueric...er-erholungszone-am-see-im-weg/story/29044817


----------



## Suburbanist

Manolo_B2 said:


> ^^
> I don't understand your question. Which collection of cactuses?:


The "sukkulenten sammulg"


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
There are no published details yet, but the "Sukkulenten-Sammlung" is most likely to be well integrated in the new landscape proposals. It's the most important succulent plant collection in the world.

The neighboring rowing club is more of a crackpot, because the lakeside there is not open to the public and there are still old contracts.


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Franklin Tower* | Construction started today
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Hofwiesenstrasse, 8050 Zürich
> 
> Area: Zürich Oerlikon
> 
> Architect: Armon Semadeni
> 
> Tower Height: 80m
> 
> Completition: 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: www.franklinturm.ch


*Updated design:*





source:
https://www.sbb-immobilien.ch/projekte/zuerich-oerlikon-franklinturm


----------



## Suburbanist

Manolo_B2 said:


> ^^
> There are no published details yet, but the "Sukkulenten-Sammlung" is most likely to be well integrated in the new landscape proposals. It's the most important succulent plant collection in the world.
> 
> The neighboring rowing club is more of a crackpot, because the lakeside there is not open to the public and there are still old contracts.


Thanks for the info.

That explains why I had this impression that some areas by the lake around there look dilapidated and not to the level of other structures around the water elsewhere.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*WIN4* | Sports Centre

Project facts


Address: Grüzefeldstrasse 30, 8400 Winterthur

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: EM2N

Status: completed
















source: https://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/view/win4-sports-centre


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zwicky Areal* | Mixed use

Project facts


Address: Zwickystrasse 3, 8304 Wallisellen

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Giuliani Hönger

Status: completed














source: https://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/view/wohn-und-gewerbehauser-zwicky-areal-wallisellen


----------



## Suburbanist

I have a general construction-related question: on several places around Zürich construction sites, I see some tall metal poles with some kind of indicator. What are those for? I am not used to see then in any other place I have lived. Is it some variant of topographic measurements?

Second site-specific question: are Brunaupark shopping center and flats, near Saalhsportshalle, going to be redeveloped after all? They look rather close to Sihl City, which I believe probably took some business from them when it opened.


----------



## Manolo_B2

Suburbanist said:


> I have a general construction-related question: on several places around Zürich construction sites, I see some tall metal poles with some kind of indicator. What are those for? I am not used to see then in any other place I have lived. Is it some variant of topographic measurements?


These construction bars are used for the visualization of future construction projects in Switzerland. The bars are to be drawn up before the submission of the building and left until the final decision on the building application.
Depending on its size and complexity, they can consist of metal bars, pipes or wood:


----------



## Manolo_B2

Suburbanist said:


> Second site-specific question: are Brunaupark shopping center and flats, near Saalhsportshalle, going to be redeveloped after all? They look rather close to Sihl City, which I believe probably took some business from them when it opened.


^^
There is quite some political opposition, but it seems that the presented project is going to happen, starting in 2023:



Manolo_B2 said:


> *Brunaupark* | Social housing replacement
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Giesshübelstrasse 65, 8045 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 3
> 
> Architects: Adrian Streich
> 
> Completition: 2023-2026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/brunaupark-zuerich-so-soll-das-grossprojekt-aussehen-ld.1470722


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Schlotterbeck-Areal* | Former garage complex *Update*
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Badenerstrasse 415, 8003 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 3
> 
> Architects: giuliani.hönger
> 
> Status: completed
> historical photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://schlotterbeck-areal.ch/#section-home


*Interiour Pics:*








source: https://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/view/mieterausbau-schlotterbeck


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bellerivestrasse mixed use building* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Bellerivestrasse 36, 8008 Zürich

Location: District 8

Architects: C. F. Møller

Completition: 2023


now:




source: http://www.allreal.ch/nc/medien/med...1[controller]=News&tx_news_pi1[action]=detail


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tramdepot Hard* | Social housing above tram depot

Project facts


Address: Hardturmstrasse 12, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Morger + Dettli Architekten

Apartments: 220

Tower Height: 2 x 70m

Completition: 2025














source: https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/hbd/de...nt/tramdepot-und-wohnsiedlung-depot-hard.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Joyn* | Serviced Apartments

Project facts


Address: Thurgauerstrasse 114, 8152 Opfikon

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: unknown

Completition: Spring 2021












source: http://www.monoplan.ch/de/projekte/joyn-hotel-und-serviced-apartments.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Villy Village* | Replacement

Project facts


Address: Bergwiesen 23, 8047 Zürich

Location: District 9

Architects: StudioBoA

Apartments: 135 (86 before)

Completition: 2023








now:


source: http://www.studioboa.ch/portfolio_page/stadtstuck-triemli-goldacker/


----------



## Suburbanist

Would it be legally possible for a Zürich skyscraper to be taller than the Uetliberg?


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ Uetliberg mountain is 870 meters above sea level high, while the city center is at 400 meters above sea level.
So you want to know if a skyscraper in Zurich is allowed to be *+470 meters high? Theoratically yes.*

The current highrise plan of Zurich (2001) allows towers *up to 100m without any special approval* in these areas:


Towers above 100m need a so called "Sondernutzungsplanung", a special planning that requires an ok from the city parliament. For example "Prime Tower" (126m) got that. 

Also the *highrise plan will be updated next year.* I expect it to be more progressive towards new hights.
But i'm not sure if towers above 200m make sense in Zurich, economically, politically, aesthetically etc..

source: https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/hbd/de/index/projekte-themen/planung/hochhaus.html


----------



## beardedprophet

Tramdepot Hard > nice project, they chose the best one. still a bit sad though for the previously proposed 90m clover leave tower.


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ I won't miss it for sure :nuts:


https://www.baunetz.de/meldungen/Meldungen-Wohnhochhausprojekt_fuer_Zuerich_vorgestellt_21952.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Salvation Army HQ* | Replacement

Project facts


Address: Ankerstrasse 31, 8004 Zürich

Location: District 4

Architects: Allemann Bauer Eigenmann

Completition: December 2019




























before:









28.10.2019:


source: https://www.heilsarmee.ch/standorte/bau­pro­jekt-korps-zuerich-zentral-​wohn­heim-an­ker


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee * | Building site D (Google III) *Update*

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 6, 8004 Zürich

Area: District 4

Architects: Wiel Arets


























2015:


April 2019:


May 2019 by me:



























Nearly finished, Live cam today:


sources:
www.europaallee.ch/europaallee/baufelder-etappen/baufeld-f
https://www.wielaretsarchitects.com/en/projects/europaallee_site_d/

Live cam:
http://europaallee.redics.ch/live.html


----------



## beardedprophet

More renders for Bellerivestrasse 36 renovation by C.F. Møller Architects 

https://www.cfmoller.com/g/C-F-Moeller-Architects-win-assignment-in-Switzerland-i17958.html


----------



## Dancing Banana

https://hochhaeuser.stadt-zuerich.ch/

this is incredible! Should be mandatory for every city.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Swiss Alpine Lounge* | Zurich Airport Terminal A

Project facts


Address: Flughafenstrasse, 8302 Kloten

Location: Greater Zurich

Opening: 1. November 2019






source: https://onemileatatime.com/swiss-alpine-lounge-zurich/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Sihl Terrassen* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Spindelstrasse 2, 8041 Zürich

Location: District 2

Architects: Neff Neumann

Completition: 2021












source: https://sihlterrassen.ch/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Mixed use building* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofstrasse 78, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Architects: EM2N

Completition: 2020








source: http://www.ophag.ch/index.html?id=168


----------



## cristof

zurich seems like luxembourg city, bigger scale


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
Talking about the projects (clean and minimalistic style) or the medieval cityscape?


----------



## cristof

both new projects seem the same as here in luxembourg and the mediaval characteristic looks like similar well architectural design difers a bit ... aversion towards tall structure also for both


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Emil Frey Nord* | Car Showroom

Project facts


Address: Thurgauerstrasse 35, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architects: unknown

Completition: 2021


Area today:


source: https://www.emilfrey.ch/de/zuerichnord/news-events/specials/wir-bauen-eine-neue-garage/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bülachguss* | Former industrial complex

Project facts


Address: Solistrasse 25, 8180 Bülach

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Diener & Diener

Status: 1. phase completed

Apartments: 492


new concert hall:
















source: http://www.buelachguss.ch/de/uebersicht.php


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Glasi-Quartier* | Former industrial complex

Project facts


Address: Schaffhauserstrasse 109, 8180 Bülach

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Duplex Architekten/ Itten+Brechtbühl / Wild Bär Heule

Completition: 2023

Apartments: 560


















source: https://www.steiner.ch/projekte/pro...83-glasi-quartier/responsiveShow/Project.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
webcam:

https://www.steiner.ch/de/glasi-quartier.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Unveiled: New tram designed exclusively for Zurich* | 140 new Bombardier Flexity Trams as of December 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zurich Public Transport (VBZ) signed a contract with Bombardier for the delivery of 70 seven-section Flexity low floor LRVs on March 2, with an option for another 70 vehicles*
> 
> Bombardier and Zurich public transport agency Verkehrsbetriebe Zürich (VBZ) have presented a new tram design at a press event in Switzerland’s largest city.
> 
> With the train maker’s president Laurent Troger in attendance, Bombardier showed special guests around a mock-up based on its Flexity platform, which has been exclusively designed to meet Zurich’s needs and landscape.
> 
> The unique tram design features an energy efficient HVAC heat pump, a driver’s assistance system to improve safety, USB charging points, “elegant and hygienic” wooden seats as well as plenty of space to boost capacity.
> 
> VBZ director Guido Schoch said that it was looking for a cost-effective solution that still delivers a premium travel experience for the new trams.
> 
> The unveiling of the new tram design follows the award of a €281 million contract to Bombardier for the delivery of 70 seven-part low-floor trams in March, 2017. This deal included the option for an additional 70 vehicles.
> 
> The first tram is expected to be delivered at the end of 2019 and enter service from May 2020.
> 
> source: https://www.globalrailnews.com/2018/05/21/unveiled-new-tram-designed-exclusively-for-zurich/


*The first Tram arrived in Zurich last night * :cheers:








source: https://www.toponline.ch/news/zuerich/detail/news/das-neue-tram-fuer-zuerich-ist-da-00123430/


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
*7m longer than the Cobra tram, means space for +60 ppl or +25%+*




https://vbzonline.ch/willkommen-flexity-zuerich/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*House Geibelstrasse* | Replacement

Project facts


Address: Geibelstrasse 1, 8037 Zürich

Location: District 10

Architects: Edelaar Mosayebi Inderbitzin

Status: Completed
before:


after:






source: https://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/view/geibelstrasse-housing-complex


----------



## Suburbanist

At the quay/bridge near the Hbf. there is this relatively non-descript Coop supermarket. It is on a prime location that seems to have a lot of redevelopment potential. Are there any plans to replace the supermarket in its current form with - say - a 5- or 6-story large commercial building or a museum or something?


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ There was a project for a public space there, but it's on hold right now.
I agree, the status quo is super ugly and it's right in the historical center..



Manolo_B2 said:


> *River island competition* | Public space to replace "temporary" department store from 1951
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Bahnhofbrücke 1, 8001 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1910:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/region/eine-dachterrasse-ueber-der-limmat-fuer-alle/story/13506393


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stadelhofen Station* | Extension (3+1 underground tracks) 

Project facts


Address: Stadelhoferstrasse 8, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Architect: Giuliani Hönger

Completition: 2027-35










Nearby: new office building by Santiago Calatrava:









source: https://company.sbb.ch/de/medien/medienstelle/medienmitteilungen/detail.html/2019/11/1911-1


----------



## Manolo_B2

del


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Limmatschiff* | New electric river ship order

Project facts


Location: Limmat river

Competition: Spring 2020

Production: 2022-2023




Today's fleet: «Felix», «Regula» and «Turicum»:




source: https://www.heilsarmee.ch/standorte/bau­pro­jekt-korps-zuerich-zentral-​wohn­heim-an­ker


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Stadelhofen Station* | Extension (3+1 underground tracks)
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Stadelhoferstrasse 8, 8001 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 1
> 
> Architect: Giuliani Hönger
> 
> Completition: 2027-35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearby: new office building by Santiago Calatrava:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://company.sbb.ch/de/medien/medienstelle/medienmitteilungen/detail.html/2019/11/1911-1


*Retired from the competition:*

_Itten+Brechbühl_


_Calatrava_




https://company.sbb.ch/de/medien/medienstelle/medienmitteilungen/detail.html/2019/11/1911-1


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Witikon* | Housing

Project facts


Address: Oetlisbergstrasse 48, 8053 Zürich

Location: District 7

Architects: Urben Seyboth

Status: completed












source: https://www.archdaily.com/918907/oetlisberg-housing-urben-seyboth-architekten?ad_medium=gallery


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Kern Süd* | Mixed use

Project facts


Address: Zürichstrasse 2, 8610 Uster

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Baumschlager Eberle

Status: completed










source: https://zsbarchitekten.ch/portfolio/zentrumsueberbauung-kern-sued-uster/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Brick* | Former industrial complex (+new top floor)

Project facts


Address: Winterthurerstrasse 14, 8310 Kemptthal

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Ernst Niklaus Fausch Partner

Status: completed















source: https://www.swiss-architects.com/de/architecture-news/bau-der-woche/die-geschichte-einer-aufstockung


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Home of Chocolate* | Lindt Museum

Project facts


Address: Seestrasse 204, 8802 Kilchberg

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Christ & Gantenbein

Opening: May 2020










source: https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/region/der-neue-zuercher-touristenmagnet-steht/story/12183901


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Aglaya* | Garden Tower

Project facts


Address: Suurstoffi 18, 6343 Rotkreuz

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Ramser Schmid

Satus: nearly completed








source: https://www.hochparterre.ch/nachric...hen-augenwischerei-und-augenweide/1574847122/


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
more pics:






https://www.blick.ch/news/wirtschaf...pft-so-hoch-wohnt-die-schweiz-id15430702.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

Off topic:
In Switzerland there are already more examples of vertical green towers:

*Bern *

https://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/bern/waberns-neues-wahrzeichen/story/26629935

*Lausanne*

https://www.thelocal.ch/20151103/treed-tower-wins-competition-for-lausanne-suburb


----------



## Dreiländereck

Rotkreuz ist so wenig Zürich wie das weitere Beispiel aus Bern, sorry, solchen Schrott habe ich selten gehört. Wenn Du Rotkreuz zu Zürich zählen willst, dann kannst Du das halbe Mittelland und sogar Basel und St. Gallen dazuzählen, was regionalpoligisch absolut Schwachsinn ist. Dann lieber ein Thread, Swiss Plateau.


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
In this international thread we write in english please.
Zug is officially part of Greater Zurich, go educate yourself. And as you can read, for the other green tower examples i wrote "off topic", so one can get the full picture. Bye.


----------



## Dancing Banana

im just happy about the towers...


----------



## Manolo_B2

*The Circle* | Zürich Airport Extension - *Update *

Project facts


Address: Butzenbüelring, 8302 Kloten

Area: Kloten

Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop 

Space: 210'000 m²

Opening: Fall 2020























Cantho said:


> 02.12.2019


*Plus: Bus station extension*



Cantho said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Seepark* | Lakeside redesign

Project facts


Address: Utoquai, 8001 Zürich

Location: Districts 2+1+8

Features: full boulevard, more greenery, less cars, new bridge








source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/seepaerke-zuerich-linkes-seeufer-soll-riesige-gruenzone-werden-ld.1525838


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^


https://www.hochparterre.ch/nachric...laene-fuer-das-zuercher-seebecken/1575450710/


----------



## schostabur

so what...i dont get it, the area is already a kind of park. for example the pedestrian bridge in front of the quaibrücke is just a mess and destroys the old town aesthetic. this whole project is a brain**** of some bored academics.


----------



## wakka12

Hm it'll probably make the place nicer even if its not that necessary. I do agree about that new bridge, number 12, looks messy. People in Zurich are so lucky to have this amazing amenity in the city centre though


----------



## schostabur

we have more than enough recreation space, better spend that money into some gr8 architecture (which off course will never happen) lmao


----------



## Manolo_B2

schostabur said:


> so what...i dont get it, the area is already a kind of park. for example the pedestrian bridge in front of the quaibrücke is just a mess and destroys the old town aesthetic. this whole project is a brain**** of some bored academics.


So far its just the start of a debate. I agree about the new messy bridge.

Even though the situation now is not super bad, there is *a lot more potential* for Zurich's lakeside. Just think of what how the redesign of Tel Aviv's beachside changed the appearance. It really became the "living room" of the city.



schostabur said:


> we have more than enough recreation space, better spend that money into some gr8 architecture (which off course will never happen) lmao


Zurich's recreation spaces and infrascructure is quite overcrowded during summer, especially the sunny side from Bürkliplatz/Utoquai to China garden.



wakka12 said:


> People in Zurich are so lucky to have this amazing amenity in the city centre though


They are. Also the shores of the rivers Limmat and Sihl are very important and beloved parts of the local recreation and swimming offer.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*DFAB House* | First house built by Robots

Project facts


Address: Überland Str. 129, 8600 Dübendorf

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Gramazio Kohler






The DFAB House is the first residential house worldwide to be planned digitally and built using 3D printers and robots. It is located at the research facilities of the ETH university of Zurich in Dübendorf, Switzerland. 

Click for 360° experience: https://www.dw.com/en/360-open-house-dfab-house-in-zurich-switzerland/a-51921063


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Militätkaserne* | Renovation (Army barracks to become education center)

Project facts


Address: Kasernenstrasse 49, 8004 Zürich

Location: District 4

Architects: Spillmann Echsle

Reopening: 2024






now:


source: https://seniorweb.ch/2020/01/31/zuercher-kasernenareal-erhaelt-nutzungsmix/


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
Masterplan Kasernenareal:

https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/hbd/de/index/projekte-themen/planung/kasernenareal.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *YOND* | Startup Factory
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: : Albisriederstrasse 247, 8047 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 9
> 
> Architects: SLIK
> 
> Completition: 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.sps.swiss/de/immobilienportfolio/projekte/ed237b65-d571-42b6-ad17-2adb9ee1cb4c


Finished:










https://openhouse-zuerich.org/orte/yond/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Goldcoast Villa* | Russian oligarch residence

Project facts


Address: Goldbacherstrasse 57, 8700 Küsnacht

Location: Greater Zurich

Architect: Hans Kollhoff












source: http://www.kollhoff.de/de/PROJEKTE/Bauten/28/Villa-A.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Manor department store* | closing / renovation / conversion

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofstrasse 75, 8001 Zürich

Location: District 1

Architect: Spühler Partners

Reopening: 2023






now:




historical:


source: https://www.macprime.ch/news/article/zuerich-bahnhofstrasse-manor-umbau-apple-store


----------



## Manolo_B2

del


----------



## Suburbanist

Which large construction projects are up for referendum vote in Zürich next week?


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
Only One:
*Rosengartentunnel and Rosengartentram*


A 700 m tunnel (green) and two new tram lines above, costs: CHF 1.1 billion.
The vote is on 9. Febrauery 2019.

More info: https://www.zh.ch/internet/de/aktuell/wahlen-abstimmungen.html#kantonale-vorlagen


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Negrellisteg* | Footbridge over track field (160m)
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 1, 8004 Zürich
> 
> Location: Districts 4 + 5
> 
> Completition: September 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zueric...ber-das-zuercher-gleisfeld-aus/story/13408607


Progress:


http://www.lokalinfo.ch/uploads/media/Z2_2020_02_06.pdf


----------



## Manolo_B2

*ZKB Erlebnis Garten* | Temporary adventure garden

Project facts


Address: Mythenquai 301, 8038 Zürich

Location: District 2

Landscape architects: Studio Vulkan

Opening: 29. May 2020






source: https://2020.zkb.ch/de/erlebnisgarten


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> ^^
> Only One:
> *Rosengartentunnel and Rosengartentram*
> 
> 
> A 700 m tunnel (green) and two new tram lines above, costs: CHF 1.1 billion.
> The vote is on 9. Febrauery 2019.
> 
> More info: https://www.zh.ch/internet/de/aktuell/wahlen-abstimmungen.html#kantonale-vorlagen


Last sunday 148'011 people (*37 %) voted YES* to the project and *249'596 voted NO (63 %)*.
So there is still no solution for the 56'000 cars that roar through the residential area every day.


----------



## Manolo_B2

del


----------



## schostabur

2 bad rosengarten was denied...shit makes me mad!


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
I guess CHF 1.1 billion was just too much money for a 700m tunnel.
Also the time is over for such car oriented projects in the left wing city of Zurich.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Boutique Hotel* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Josefstrasse 13, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: -

Status: completed
before:


after:




















source: https://www.htr.ch/story/neues-boutique-hotel-angebot-in-zuerich-24971.html


----------



## Suburbanist

Without the tunnel, there is no space for the new tram lines.


----------



## Dancing Banana

i hope one day they make a project which links more areas (like a stadttunnel 2.0). this would have been a nice first step, but a rather expensive and small one. they could have made a concept to show further connections to ETH Hönggerberg, Höngg Europabrücke and Letten Milchbucktunnel for future steps.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Gleisarena* | Offices + Retail

Project facts


Address: Zollstrasse 5, 8005 Zürich

Location: District 5

Architects: Made in Sàrl

Completition: 2020




























source: ww.hb-nord.ch

*Progress:*


https://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/zuerich-hauptbahnhof-das-gleismeer-entdeckt-seine-ufer-ld.1535250


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Greencity* | Former paper factory
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Allmendstrasse 125, 8041 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 2
> 
> Architects: Diener & Diener (masterplan)
> 
> Period: 2011 - 2021
> 
> 2000 inhabitants | 3000 work spaces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sources:
> http://www.greencity.ch/de/
> https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/hbd/de...real.html#baufeld_c1_nord_undc1ostpergaminiii


*Update for construction sites "Pergamin" and "Vergé" and "Ingres"
*














Pic by me from yesterday:


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Giessenturm* | Mixed use
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Überlandstrasse 131, 8600 Dübendorf
> 
> Location: Greater Zurich
> 
> Architects: Atelier ww
> 
> Completition: 2020
> 
> Height: 85 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.im-giessen.ch


Pics by me from yesterday:


----------



## Manolo_B2

There was some quite *nice highrise development* along the main SBB-tracks lately:


_View from Altstetten, pic by me_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*At this point I would like to present an old park project in Zurich, which is only now after many years showing its full beauty and potential:*

*MFO-Park* | Vertical green 

Project facts


Address: Sophie-Taeuber-Strasse, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architects: Burckhardt + Partner

Completition: 2002
early stages:








now:










The MFO-Park is a public park in the Oerlikon quarter of the Swiss city of Zürich. The area to the north of Zürich Oerlikon railway station was once home to the extensive works of Maschinenfabrik Oerlikon (MFO), as site that has now been redeveloped as Neu Oerlikon. As part of that redevelopment, four new parks were created, including the MFO-Park, which was created on the footprint of one of MFO's buildings. The project was designed by the architects Burckhardt + Partner and landscape architects Raderschallpartner.

The park is characterized by its modern and unusual design. The large “Park-Haus” is a double-walled steel-framed construction, 100 m (330 ft) in length, 35 m (115 ft) in width and 17 m (56 ft) high, reminiscent of a conservatory without glass. It is covered by a trellis (or treillage) and covered with climbing plants, resulting in a space that is filled by ever changing light, shadow and smells. The large hall space is broken up by four plant-covered wire chalices. The water basin planted with irises is located in a sunken area that is floored with recycled glass. The spaces between the double walls contain staircases, linking to balconies and platforms at different levels, including a sun deck high up on the roof that offers views over northern Zürich.

The MFO-Park accommodates a number of different activities. The facility is suitable for sport and games, for meetings of all kinds, or events such as film screenings, concerts and theatrical performances – all with a baroque backdrop of hedges. Small silent garden rooms with a view into the hall are created in the spaces between the walls, just like opera boxes.

The foundation stone was laid in autumn 2001 and the MFO-Park was inaugurated in summer 2002. As originally planned, there was intended to be a second phase which would feature an area with plant-covered pillars in front of the south side of the hall. This phase has not yet been implemented, and the four-story brick building which was originally intended for demolition to make space for this will continue to be used for the time being.

The garden has received the following awards:

- European Garden Award in the category of "Most Innovative Contemporary Park or Garden", awarded by the European Garden Heritage Network EGHN 2010[1]
- Award for good architecture in the Zürich canton 2006 - Recognition
- Award for good architecture from the City of Zürich 2006; 2004: MAX on top Vienna, free space 02, 2nd place 2004
- Play & Leisure Award Friedrichshafen 2004
- BDLA Prize (Association of German Landscape Architects) 2003 - Appreciation
Public design-award 2003

source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MFO-Park


----------



## Dancing Banana

Manolo_B2 said:


> There was some quite *nice highrise development* along the main SBB-tracks lately:
> 
> 
> _View from Altstetten, pic by me_


thats one of the most impressive pics of the skyline so far. especially if you think that 5-7 years ago about 75% of these highrises werent there yet. still waiting for a tower of 150+ m though


----------



## Manolo_B2

Dancing Banana said:


> still waiting for a tower of 150+ m though


Me too! :nuts:

Basel shows the way. But looking forward to the 136m twin towers at Hardturm. :cheers:



Manolo_B2 said:


> *Hardturm Towers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.nightnurse.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Kunsthaus* | Art Museum extension
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Heimplatz 6, 8001 Zürich
> 
> Area: District 1
> 
> Architect: David Chipperfield Architects, London
> 
> Space: 11'520 m2
> 
> Completition: 2021
> The Kunsthaus Zurich, originally designed by the Swiss architect Karl Moser, was built between 1904 and 1910 and is situated on the south side of Heimplatz, a square in Zurich’s city centre. David Chipperfield Architects was appointed to design an extension to the existing museum building on the opposite side of the square. The new building will display a collection of classic modernism, the Bührle Collection, temporary exhibitions and a contemporary art collection starting from the 1960s. A passageway running underneath the square links the Kunsthaus with the new extension. Together with the Schauspielhaus (theatre) on the east side of the square, the museum buildings will form a ‘gateway to the arts’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/zuerich-...ie-huellen-fallen-nzz-ld.1502287?reduced=true







_pics by me from yesterday_


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Gleisarena* | Offices + Retail
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Zollstrasse 5, 8005 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 5
> 
> Architects: Made in Sàrl
> 
> Completition: 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: ww.hb-nord.ch





_pics by me from yesterday_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tram extension - Limmattalbahn 2nd Phase*
(Full length: 13.4 km)









source: www.limmattalbahn.ch



Cantho said:


> *Limmattalbahn near Spreitenbach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Station Killwangen-Spreitenbach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bus stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Oerlikon* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Schaffhauserstrasse 435, 8050 Zürich

Location: District 11

Architects: Atelier M

Status: completed














source: https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/hbd/de.../denkmal/objekte/schaffhauserstrasse_435.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *WolkenWerk* | Mixed use
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Hagenholzstrasse 51, 8050 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 11
> 
> Architect: Staufer & Hasler
> 
> Apartments: 300+
> 
> Completition: 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: www.wolkenwerk.ch


*Pics by me from yesterday:*


----------



## Manolo_B2

*H1* | Highrise

Project facts


Address: Althardstrasse 46, 8105 Regensdorf

Location: Greater Zurich

Architects: Boltshauser

Completition: 2023

Height: 80 m








source: https://competitions.espazium.ch/de/wettbewerbe/entschieden/hochhaus-h1-zwhatt-areal-regensdorf


----------



## Dancing Banana

^^ nice one!

there will be many more towers in regensdorf in the future  another mini skyline for zürich.

edit:


H1 is part of this developement. its one of the white ones. 

the whole developement Station Regensdorf North (2040):











plus a possible additional highrise for Zentrum Regensdorf further south at the mövenpick hotel:











http://www.bahnhof-nord.ch/Alle-Fakten
https://www.zwhatt.ch/de-ch/blog.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tivoli Garten* | Social housing

Address: Zentrumsstrasse, 8957 Spreitenbach
Location: Greater Zurich
Architects: Dachtler Partner
Apartments: 440
Completition: 2024





source: https://www.baublatt.ch/bauprojekte...-in-spreitenbach-gesamtbaubewilligung-erteilt


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Prime 2* | Mixed use
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Pfingstweidstrasse 31, 8005 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 5
> 
> Architect: Max Dudler
> 
> Opening: April 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.maxdudler.de/de/projekte/prime-2/


*Soon to be opened, including Starbucks and Coop:*


----------



## Manolo_B2

*ZHAW Campus Sulzer Areal* | Conversion (former industrial complex to university campus)

Project facts


Address: Zürcherstrasse 41, 8400 Winterthur

Location: Greater Zurich

Architects: pool

Completition: 2020










source: https://www.poolarch.ch/projekte/20...jektstand&filter=In Bearbeitung&browse=browse


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Brandschenke47* | Refurbishment

Project facts


Address: Brandschenkestrasse 47, 8002 Zürich

Location: District 2

Architect: PST & Partner

Status: completed
before:


after:










source: https://implenia.com/referenzen/uebersicht/refs/brandschenkestrasse-47/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*ROY* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Else-Züblin-Strasse 50, 8404 Winterthur

Location: Greater Zurich

Architects: Dachtler Partner

Status: complted












source: https://implenia.com/referenzen/uebersicht/refs/roy/


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *The Circle* | Zürich Airport Extension
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Flughafenstrasse, 8302 Kloten
> 
> Area: Greater Zurich
> 
> Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop
> 
> Space: 210'000 m²
> 
> Opening: Fall 2020


*Editorial:*

https://www.burkhalter-technics.ch/fileadmin/buag/documents/AufDraht/aufDRAHT_01_2019_DS.pdf


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Quai Zurich* | Insurance HQ Extension
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Mythenquai 2, 8002 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 2
> 
> Architect: Adolf Krischanitz
> 
> Workstations: 1300
> 
> Completition: 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historical HQ from 1905:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.zurich.com/en/media/media-library/visuals


*Cladding turned out great:*




source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B9wfeAwJQMO/


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Viertel* | Mixed use
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Feldstrasse 40, 8004 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 4
> 
> Apartments: 80
> 
> Completition: 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://viertel-zh.ch/


*Completed:*

_pic by me_


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Polizei- & Justizzentrum* | Police and Court unification
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Hohlstrasse 160, 8004 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 4
> 
> Architect: Theo Hotz
> 
> Completition: 2021
> 
> Workstations: 1'600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/stadt/...-strengsten-bewachte-baustelle/story/18055384


*Progress 13.3.:*














*Progress 20.3.:*



_pics by me_


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Hardstrasse* | Retail + Offices
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: : Hardstrasse 301, 8005 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 5
> 
> Architects: Caruso St John
> 
> Completition: 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://lettings.cbre.ch/en/office?...eld=Street&id=164&project=&street=Hardstrasse


*Progress:*





_pics by me friom today_


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Europaallee* | Update
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 6, 8004 Zürich
> 
> Area: District 4
> 
> Architects: various
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://visual.keystone-sda.ch/resu...ALLFIELDS_allfields:(europaallee)_sfALLFIELDS


*Turned out really nice and dense:*

_pics be me from today_


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Schütze-Areal* | School Extension + Park
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Heinrichstrasse 240, 8005 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 5
> 
> Architect: Jonas Wüest
> 
> Park Opening: 10. Mai 2020
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/hbd/de/index/hochbau/bauten/bauten-geplant/areal-schuetze.html


*Progress:*



_pics by me from yesterday_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Sihlcity Mall (former paper factory)* | Public space refurbishment

Project facts


Address: Kalanderplatz 1, 8045 Zürich

Location: District 2

Architects: Theo Hotz

Completition: 2021




Project:








source: https://sihlcity.ch/de/update/projekte-etappe-2


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
Interesting areal photo comparison:

http://www.zhdamalsheute.ch/tag/sihlcity/


----------



## Suburbanist

What are they going to actually do at SihlCity - the buildings are all up and running, right?


----------



## Manolo_B2

Yes, the mall is about 13 years old. As I wrote above, they are going to redesign the public spaces:
- Utoplatz
- Kalanderplatz
- Sihlufer (river shore)


----------



## Suburbanist

Manolo_B2 said:


> Yes, the mall is about 13 years old. As is wrote above, they are going to redesign the public spaces:
> - Utoplatz
> - Kalanderplatz
> - Sihlufer (river shore)


Oh, I had missed your written line.

They have a quirky "moving sculpture" underneath the A1 viaduct seen from the promenade. I didn't know the place was a paper mill, I thought it was some train depot.


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
It's one of Zurich's many successful transformation areas.
The city has a recognized expertise in transforming its industrial heritage into lively and diverse neighborhoords.


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Swiss Life Arena* | ice hockey venue
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Aargauerstrasse 70, 8048 Zürich
> 
> Location: District 9
> 
> Capacity: 12'000
> 
> Architects: Caruso St John
> 
> Completition: 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: www.carusostjohn.com/projects/z/






















https://www.swisslifearena.ch/newsuebersicht/artikel/die-baustelle-im-maerz-2020/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*KPMG HQ* | Refurbishment

Project facts


Address: Badenerstrasse 172, 8004 Zürich


Location: District 4


Architects: Gruner


Completition: 2021
Before:


After:








source: Badenerstrasse 170/172, Zürich | Allreal Datenblätter


----------



## Manolo_B2

Today:





_pics be me_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee *| Building site D (Google III) *Update*

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 6, 8004 Zürich
Area: District 4
Architects: Wiel Arets



























Finished:




sources:
www.europaallee.ch/europaallee/baufelder-etappen/baufeld-f








Europaallee Zürich – Baufeld D


Arbeiten in Zürichs neuestem Stadtteil. Die PORR realisierte in unmittelbarer Nähe des Zürcher Hauptbahnhofs ein weiteres spektakuläres Gebäude: Einen viergeschossigen Sockel und zwei darüberliegende, sechsgeschossige Türme. Das neue Bauwerk nimmt die Typologien der umliegenden Bauten der...




porr.ch





Live cam:
LiveCam Europaallee


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Main Station* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofplatz 1, 8001 Zürich


Location: District 1


Architect: Aebi & Vincent


PAX: 500'000/day


Completition: 2023





































source: Die SBB entrümpeln den Hauptbahnhof

*Exteriour:*

_pic be me_

*Interiour:*
before:


now:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stadthaus 23/25* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Limmatstrasse 23 + 25, 8021 Zürich


Location: District 5


Architects: Bob Gysin Partner


Completition: 2023
before:


after:








source: Stadthaus 23/25 | Bob Gysin + Partner - BGP


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stadthaus Schöntal* | Replacement

Project facts


Address: Schöntalstrasse 20, 8004 Zürich


Location: District 4


Architects: Fischer


Completition: 2021
before:


after:






source: Ersatzneubau Schöntalstrasse, Zürich | Fischer Architekten


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stadthaus Limmatstrasse* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Limmatstrasse 31, 8021 Zürich


Location: District 5


Architects: Hotz Partner


Status: Completed












source: Neubau MFH Limmatstrasse | Hotz Partner


----------



## Manolo_B2

*The Circle* | Zürich Airport Extension 

Project facts


Address: Butzenbüelring, 8302 Kloten


Area: Kloten


Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop


Space: 210'000 m²


Opening: September 2020





















source: The Circle

*Update:*
The facade ring is 640m long:




Congress hall with a capacity of 1'500 ppl:








source: The Circle: ein Rundgang durch den Rohbau | Espazium


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Gleisarena* | Offices + Retail *Update*

Project facts


Address: Zollstrasse 5, 8005 Zürich


Location: District 5


Architects: Made in Sàrl


Completition: 2020




























source: www.eschsintzel.ch/de/auswahl/projekte/wohnueberbauung-zollstrasse-ost/?cat=planned

*Finished:*

_pic by me from yesterday_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Criminal Investigation HQ* | Unification

Project facts


Address: Hardturmstrasse 135, 8005 Zürich


Location: District 5


Architect: Penzel Valier


Completition: 2021




























source: Neuer Standort für die Kriminalpolizei in Zürich-West - Stadt Zürich

Update by me:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Atmos* | mixed use

Project facts


Address: Hardturmstrasse 183, 8005 Zürich


Location: District 5


Architects: EM2N


Completition: 2021
























































source: Home - ATMOS - VISIONÄRE BÜRORÄUME IN ZÜRICH-WEST.

Update by me:


----------



## ekowturks

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Criminal Investigation HQ* | Unification
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Hardturmstrasse 135, 8005 Zürich
> 
> 
> Location: District 5
> 
> 
> Architect: Penzel Valier
> 
> 
> Completition: 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: Neuer Standort für die Kriminalpolizei in Zürich-West - Stadt Zürich
> 
> Update by me:


I thought such boring designs were left in the 1970s.


----------



## Manolo_B2

ekowturks said:


> I thought such boring designs were left in the 1970s.


Me too, but some architects seem to fetishize this dark era of design.


----------



## TruthSeeker

Swiss architects appear to lack taste and creativity. Most of these projects are boring (as are Swiss cities). I sincerely hope Switzerland starts approving some quality projects in the near future.


----------



## Bestoftheworld

Horrible buildings.


----------



## Josp64

That´s why Switzerland is boring....the same, as it´s buildings are.....


----------



## Manolo_B2

Josp64 said:


> That´s why Switzerland is boring....the same, as it´s buildings are.....


Thanks for the unqualified comment, if we could keep it more professional here.
In this thread we're not focusing only on the crazy projects, but also on the gap fillers. Some exciting, unique and experimental designs in Zurich you can find in the previous pages:






















*Editorial:*


----------



## Suburbanist

The building quality in Switzerland is quite high. The aesthetics are a bit toned down these days (in the average project, it is not as if interesting new buildings are not planned around). Swiss architecture has a great, amazing thing going for it: its long-standing love of concrete (beton) and the mastery on using it all throughout. It just needs an infusion of adventure and experimentation, such as in the Netherlands or Scandinavia, while experimenting with new techniques to maximize the use of cement and concrete to build eye-catching structures even on smaller or more mundane projects (something that the Dutch became very apt of doing in the last 20 years). It does require a rupture with traditional style-forms that appear to had come back in vogue a while ago.


----------



## Suburbanist

I also have a question that is more Swiss- than Zurich-related maybe: why was there a spur of stand-alone mid- and high-rises build all over Zürich metro area and all over Switzerland that look dated in the 1980s, but almost no buildings to match that height in said areas that look from the 1990s or early 2000s? It is interesting, one arrives at smaller towns just outisde Zürich and there will be a couple 15-20 story residential tower buildings, maybe just one, but not a sign of something nowhere as tall over the last 30 years.

Even within Zürich proper that can be noticed, for instance, in the old towers in Alstetten or the two older tall towers in Oerlikon (one of them a hotel).

Was that some concerted national effort to build residential towers nears train stations and the like during that time?


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Am Rietpark* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Brandstrasse 3, 8952 Schlieren


Location: Greater Zurich


Architect: E2M


Completition: 2020












source: Geistlich Areal Rieterpark - Wohnungen am Rietpark, Schlieren, 2017-2020


----------



## Manolo_B2

*House Wollishofen* | Residentail

Project facts


Address: Kilchbergstrasse 121, 8038 Zürich


Location: District 2


Architect: Mathis Kamplade


Completition: 2020










source: House in Wollishofen / Mathis Kamplade Architekten


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Waldhaus Neuguet* | Housing & Hotel

Project facts


Address: Seidenplatz 3, 8304 Wallisellen


Location: Greater Zurich


Architect: Ramser Schmid 


Completition: 2019










source: Waldhaus Neuguet - Halter


----------



## Manolo_B2

*JED (Join. Explore. Dare)* | Transformation (former printing house to become an event hub)

Project facts


Address: Zürcherstrasse 39, 8952 Schlieren


Location: Greater Zurich


Architect: -


Opening: December 2020
before:


after:






source: JED in Schlieren


----------



## Manolo_B2

Suburbanist said:


> I also have a question that is more Swiss- than Zurich-related maybe: why was there a spur of stand-alone mid- and high-rises build all over Zürich metro area and all over Switzerland that look dated in the 1980s, but almost no buildings to match that height in said areas that look from the 1990s or early 2000s? It is interesting, one arrives at smaller towns just outisde Zürich and there will be a couple 15-20 story residential tower buildings, maybe just one, but not a sign of something nowhere as tall over the last 30 years.
> 
> Even within Zürich proper that can be noticed, for instance, in the old towers in Alstetten or the two older tall towers in Oerlikon (one of them a hotel).
> 
> Was that some concerted national effort to build residential towers nears train stations and the like during that time?


That was definitely not a concerted national effort, but the Zeitgeist of the 1960 and 1970s, where cheap and car-centred highrise housing was en vogue. You can find them in Zurichs suburbs such as Spreitenbach, Dietikon, Düberndorf, Wallisellen etc..
Nowadays these towns are growing again, and some areas like Stettbach, Oerlikon and Altstetten will turn into highrise clusters and with a much better social and structural mix.


----------



## Shenkey

Suburbanist said:


> The building quality in Switzerland is quite high. The aesthetics are a bit toned down these days (in the average project, it is not as if interesting new buildings are not planned around). Swiss architecture has a great, amazing thing going for it: its long-standing love of concrete (beton) and the mastery on using it all throughout. It just needs an infusion of adventure and experimentation, such as in the Netherlands or Scandinavia, while experimenting with new techniques to maximize the use of cement and concrete to build eye-catching structures even on smaller or more mundane projects (something that the Dutch became very apt of doing in the last 20 years). It does require a rupture with traditional style-forms that appear to had come back in vogue a while ago.


When you up the quality - insulation (sound and thermal) you invariably hit some limits on daring design or on cost.
A lot of projects that are square and just look bland can hide an almost passive house insulation, which requires it to not have thermal bridges, thick glass, and lots of insulation. It is harder to design something sexy when walls have to have 20cm of insulation and 4 pane glass with all its weight. But you do end up with a building that basically needs just a thermal pump to heat.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Any lovely updates, folks? .. Lol, hmmm? ✌


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Department store* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Gerbergasse 2, 8001 Zürich


Location: District 1


Architects: atelier ww


Completition: 2020
before:









after:









Opening day:






source: Retail: C&A eröffnet neuen Flagshipstore


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zurich West / Altstetten: Cluster 2020*


source: Städtetalk «BASEL : ZÜRI – 1 : 1» | S AM Schweizerisches Architekturmuseum


----------



## Manolo_B2

*IWC Flagship Store* | Retail

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofstrasse 61, 8001 Zürich


Location: District 1


Architects: Porter 


Completition: 2020
















source: https://invidis.de/2020/09/iwc-luxus-boutique-zuerich-retail-design-der-naechsten-generation/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hotel Felix* | Renovation (from budget to design hotel)

Project facts


Address: Zähringerstrasse 25, 8001 Zürich


Location: District 1


Architects: -


Completition: 2020
before:




after:














source: https://www.falstaff.ch/nd/hotel-felix-neues-design-hotel-in-zuerich/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Freitag Tower (Flagship store)* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Geroldstrasse 17, 8005 Zürich


Location: District 5


Architects: Spillmann Echsle


Status: completed
before:


now:












source: Renovation Freitag-Tower in Zürich - intelligentbauen.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*University Hospital of Zurich* | Airport Campus

Project facts


Address: The Circle 38, 8058 Zürich


Area: Greater Zurich


Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop


Opening: 5. October 2020












source: Das Unispital eröffnet seinen Ableger am Zürcher Flughafen


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Kürbergstrasse* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Emil-Klöti-Strasse 33, 8049 Zürich


Location: District 10


Architects: Züst Gübeli Gambetti


Completition: 2020












source: Mehrfamilienhäuser Kürbergstrasse, Zürich - Züst Gübeli Gambetti - Architektur und Städtebau AG - Architekten Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Brauerstrasse* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Brauerstrasse 42, 8004 Zürich


Location: District 4


Architects: -


Completition: 2020
before:


after:








source: pics by me


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bahnhof Süd* | Social housing (6 houses, 40 units)

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofstrasse 61-55, 8803 Rüschlikon


Location: Greater Zurich


Architect: ffbk


Completition: 2024










source: Bahnhof Süd, Rüschlikon


----------



## Manolo_B2

*CasaMeZe* | Private Villa

Project facts


Address: Verenastrasse 4B, 8832 Wollerau


Location: Greater Zurich


Architects: 19:4


Completition: 2021












source: Neubau EFH "Casa MeZe" 19:4 Architects AG


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Areal Schaffhauserstrasse* | Wooden highrise (proposal)

Project facts


Address: Schaffhauserstrasse 2, 8401 Winterthur


Location: Greater Zurich


Architects: Atelier ww


Completition: 2023








source: Neues Holzhochhaus am Bahnhof Winterthur geplant


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Flexity 2 tram enters service in Zürich*

Zürich’s first Flexity 2 tram entered revenue service on October 15, ahead of widespread deployment on Route 11 from October 19 and later on Route 4.

Operator VBZ ordered 70 Flexity 2 trams from Bombardier Transportation in May 2016 at a cost of SFr358m including spare parts, depot equipment and driver training.

They are intended to replace the first and second batches of Tram 2000 vehicles, which are nearing the end of their 40-year service life.

The seven-section, metre gauge low-floor trams are 42·9 m long, 2 400 mm wide and 3 600 mm high, with six double leaf and two single leaf doors, 91 seats and a total capacity of 188 passengers at 4/m2.

In keeping with local tradition the interiors have wooden seats, and they also feature USB charging sockets and LED lighting.

The trams have a maximum speed of 70 km/h, and are fitted with Bombardier’s ODAS collision warning and braking system.

While they are technically similar to trams supplied to Basel, Wien and Innsbruck, the Flexity 2s feature a front end which was custom designed for Zürich by Milani Design & Consulting.



source: Flexity 2 tram enters service in Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*HIC Research Building* | ETH Campus Science City

Project facts


Address: Stefano-Franscini-Platz, 1, 8093 Zürich


Location: District 10


Architects: Rapp


Completition: 2023










Masterplan Science City:


source: Neubau HIC Campus Hönggerberg, Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Kreuz* | Residential

Project facts


Address: Nidelbadstrasse 12, 8802 Kilchberg


Location: Greater Zurich


Architects: Think


Completition: 2021














source: Wohnhaus Kreuz


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Negrellisteg* | Footbridge over track field (160m)

Project facts


Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 1, 8004 Zürich


Location: Districts 4 + 5


Completition: December 2020




























source: So sieht die neue Brücke über das Zürcher Gleisfeld aus

Update from today, photos by me:


----------



## Manolo_B2

*SPHINX* | Highrise with small apartments

Project facts


Address: Birmensdorferstrasse 483, 8055 Zürich


Location: District 3


Architects: EMI


Completition: 2025








source: Ein Hochhaus wacht am Triemliplatz – SENN


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Zürcherstrasse *| Mixed use

Project facts


Address: Zürcherstrasse 62, 8953 Dietikon


Location: Greater Zurich


Architects: Rosemund & Rieder


Completition: 2023
before:


after:








source: Studienauftrag Zürcherstrasse Dietikon – Rosenmund + Rieder Architekten


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Giorgio Armani Store* | Renovation

Project facts


Address: Bahnhofstrasse 25, 8001 Zürich


Location: District 1


Architects: Porter


Completition: 2020










source: Store des Tages Herbst 2020: Transparente Pracht bei Giorgio Armani in Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Flüelastrasse* | Replacement

Project facts


Address: Flüelastrasse 16, 8048 Zürich


Location: District 9


Architects: BS+EMI


Completition: 2023
before:




after






source: Ersatzneubau Flüelastrasse 16, Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zurich-Altstetten Station* | Underpass widening


Opening: 5. November 2020
from 4 to 12.5 meters
Refurbishment will be finished by late spring 2021

before:


after:








source: Mehr Platz für Zugreisende – Die Unterführung in Altstetten geht auf


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Opening today
The Circle* | Zürich Airport Extension

Project facts


Address: Flughafenstrasse, 8302 Kloten
Architect: Riken Yamamoto
Space: 210'000 m²
Facade ring: 640 m
Opening: 5. November 2020





















Today:


















Congress hall:














Park:






sources:
The Circle geht in Betrieb – So sieht es im neuen Milliardenbau des Flughafens aus
The Circle


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zürich Altstetten progress*
_Photo by Cantho_


----------



## Manolo_B2

More press photos, *The Circle*:


















source: Zürich Airport opens “one-of-a-kind” lifestyle and business complex The Circle - The Moodie Davitt Report


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Utoplatz* | Mixed use

Project facts

Address: Manessestrasse 208, 8045 Zürich
Location: District 2
Architects: Charles Pictet 
Completition: 2023










now:


source: https://www.hochparterre.ch/nachrichten/wettbewerbe/blog/post/detail/typisch-oder-kurios/1610021917/


----------



## Manolo_B2

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Masterplan Neu-Oerlikon* | Former industrial complex
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Address: Therese-Giehse-Strasse 10, 8050 Zürich
> Location: District 11
> Architects: -
> Completition: 2024+
> historical:
> 
> 
> after:
> 
> 
> Mass study:
> 
> 
> MFO-Park:
> 
> 
> Franklin Tower U/C:
> 
> 
> Andreas Tower built:
> 
> 
> source: Neu-Oerlikon: Planung wird nachgebessert


More pics of the mass study by Stücheli:





source: Hochhaus «Gemini», Zürich-Oerlikon | Stücheli Architekten Zürich


----------



## schostabur

is this stücheli stuff gona b built or r this just sketchuals?


----------



## Manolo_B2

schostabur said:


> is this stücheli stuff gona b built or r this just sketchuals?


These are just a mass study. They show the volume, not the future design.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Swissotel* | Closing, renovation and transformation into mini apartments

Project facts

Address: Schulstrasse 44, 8050 Zürich
Location: District 11
Architects: Fred A. Widmer
Completition: 2024 (built 1971)








Tansformation plan:


source: Hotelumbau in Oerlikon – Das sind die Pläne der Credit Suisse für das Swissôtel


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Highrise Baslerstrasse* | Mixed use

Project facts


Address: Baslerstrasse 71, 8048 Zürich
Location: District 9
Architect: Galli Rudolf
Hight: 70 m

















new:



























*Pics by me from yesterday:*








source: Galli Rudolf | Hochhaus Baslerstrasse


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hofgebäude Peter & Paul* | Studio in a retirement home

Project facts

Address: Werdgässchen 15, 8004 Zürich
Location: District 4
Architects: Knorr & Pürckhauer
Completed: 2020














source: Architektur Photographie Philip Heckhausen


----------



## Braillard

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Hofgebäude Peter & Paul* | Studio in a retirement home
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Address: Werdgässchen 15, 8004 Zürich
> Location: District 4
> Architects: Knorr & Pürckhauer
> Completed: 2020


Absolutely gorgeous!
I love it.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Areal Eggbühl* | Residential

Project facts

Address: Eggbühlstrasse 12, 8050 Zürich
Location: District 11
Architects: pool
Completition: April 2021
















Progress:








source: Neubauprojekt Eggbühl-Areal | Lebensqualität in Oerlikon | emonitor


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zurich has become the favourite city of the ultra rich, replacing Paris, property ranking table shows, with Covid seeing favourites like New York fall out of favour*











Zurich becomes the favourite city of the ultra rich, replacing Paris


Zurich overtook Paris which was rated as the most popular city last year and dropped down to 7th place in the latest index by London-based real estate consulting firm BARNES International.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Manolo_B2

On another note, Zurich record snow falls a week ago (33cm):


source: Facebook


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Koch Areal (building site C)* | Social housing + mixed use

Project facts

Address: Rautistrasse 22, 8047 Zürich
Location: District 9
Architects: Studio Trachsler Hoffmann 
Completition: 2024







source: Bau- und Wohngenossenschaft Kraftwerk1 Kraftwerk1 Projekt Koch


----------



## Manolo_B2

Zürich West - Highrise Development:


source: file:///C:/Users/afsraa/Desktop/komm.%20Umsetzung%20MAG%3B%20Erl%C3%A4uterungsbericht%20nach%20Art.%2047%20RPV.pdf


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bahnhofquai Tram Station* | Revitalisation

Project facts

Address: Bahnhofquai 1, 8001 Zürich
Location: District 1
Architects: Joos & Mathys
Completition: 2025
before:


after:



source: Tramhaltestelle Bahnhofquai – Zürichs schäbige Visitenkarte wird herausgeputzt


----------



## Manolo_B2

*House Aemtlerstrasse* | Residential

Project facts

Address: Aemtlerstrasse 74, 8003 Zürich
Location: District 3
Architects: Kissling Roth
Completition: 2020





source: Home · Kissling & Roth Architekten


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zentrum für Zahnmedizin UZH* | Dental University Hospital

Project facts

Address: Steinwiesstrasse 75, 8032 Zürich
Location: District 7
Architects: Boltshauser
Completition: 2024





Childern's Hospital today:

source: UZH - News - Ein ökologischer Neubau für die Zahnmedizin


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hunzikerei* | Replacement

Project facts

Address: Kanzleistrasse 112, 8004 Zürich
Location: District 4
Architects: Oester Pfenninger
Completition: 2023
before:

after:



source: Hunzikerei Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*The feedback on the new Flexity has been quite positive.*

source: Zürichs neues Tram – Wie schlägt sich das Flexity im Alltag?


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stadthaus Mythenquai* | Residential

Project facts

Address: Mythenquai 353, 8038 Zürich
Location: District 2
Architects: Ballmoos Partner
Completition: 2024
before:

after:






source: Stadthaus Mythenquai Zürich | von Ballmoos Partner Architekten


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Versace Store* | Opening
Project facts

Address: Bahnhofstrasse 12, 8001 Zürich
Location: District 1
Architects: Porter
January: 2021






source: Versace eröffnet erstmals eine Boutique in Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Eichwaldhof* | Social Housing

Address: Frauenfelderstrasse 1A, 8404 Winterthur
Area: Greater Zurich
Architect: Kilga Popp
Units: 325
Completition: 2024









after:
































source: Eichwaldhof Oberwinterthur - SKW AG


----------



## schostabur

hihihi...another paradise of mediocracy


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Israeli cemetery Friesenberg* | Renovation

Project facts

Address: Pappelstrasse 4, 8055 Zürich
Area: District 3
Architect: Ron Epstein-Mil
Status: completed




source: Abdankungshalle, Friesenbergstrasse 160 - Stadt Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bellaria* | Residential

Project facts

Address: Scheideggstrasse 82, 8038 Zürich
Area: District 2
Architect: Meier Hug
Units: 124
Completition: February 2021







Finished:

source: www.bellaria-zuerich.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Wipkingen* | Renovation & extension

Project facts

Address: unknown, 8037 Zürich
Area: District 10
Architect: AMJGS
Status: completed









source: Renovation and Extension of a Heritage-protected Residence Building / AMJGS Architektur


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Amoron Bellerive au Lac* | Art Déco Hotel Renovation

Project facts

Address: Utoquai 49, 8008 Zürich
Area: District 8
Architect: Monoplan
Opening: May 2021
before:

after:







source: «Ameron Bellerive au Lac»: Neues Boutique Hotel in Zürich - Falstaff


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Some fresh shots*
Paradeplatz, Finacial District
source: Neue Ermittlungen drohen – Ex-Mitarbeiter schwärzt Credit Suisse wegen Steuervergehen an

Hallenstadion + Fairground

source:Ehrgeizige Pläne in Oerlikon – Sie wollen die richtig grossen Kongresse nach Zürich lotsen


----------



## beardedprophet

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Some fresh shots*
> Paradeplatz, Finacial District
> source: Neue Ermittlungen drohen – Ex-Mitarbeiter schwärzt Credit Suisse wegen Steuervergehen an


whenever I see the house on züghusplatz (paradeplatz) next to grieder with the flat roof I feel it ought to have a cupola, maybe something similar to the secession in vienna.










p.s. before


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That art deco hotel is gorgeous!


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hardstrasse 301* | Retail + Offices

Project facts

Address: Hardstrasse 301, 8005 Zürich
Location: District 5
Architects: Caruso St John
Completition: 2021
Before:








Renderings:

























Completed:








source: Eine begrünte Fassade für Zürich-West


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Negrellisteg* | Footbridge over track field (160m)

Project facts

Address: Gustav-Gull-Platz 1, 8004 Zürich
Location: Districts 4 + 5
Opened: 26. March 2021

























source: So sieht die neue Brücke über das Zürcher Gleisfeld aus
Completed:





source: Brücke ab Freitagmittag zugänglich – Der Negrellisteg beim Zürcher Hauptbahnhof ist fertig


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ It's missing a rail for bikes...


----------



## Manolo_B2

FelixMadero said:


> ^^ It's missing a rail for bikes...


There are two better options for bikes planned to cross the track field: A bike tunnel underneath the main station and the Langstrasse widening.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Negrellisteg drone video*
(by cemerk 85)




source: instagram.com/cemerk85


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Plaza* | Rooftop extension

Address: Badenerstrasse 109, 8004 Zürich
Location: District 4
Architects: Tilla Theus
Completition: 2024





Historical Cinema:




Other Ideas:

source: Tilla Theus baut in Zürich-Aussersihl – Die Langstrasse erhält den längsten Balkon der Stadt


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bridge* | Food Hall

Project facts

Address: Europaallee 22, 8004 Zürich
Location: District 4
Architects: Wiel Arets
Opening: 8. April 2021







source: «Bridge»: Neues kulinarsiches Konzept in Zürich - Falstaff


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Bahnhof Enge* | Interiour Renovation

Project facts

Address: Tessinerplatz 12, 8002 Zürich
Location: District 2
Architects: Diethelm & Spillmann
Completition: 2020






source: Bahnhof Enge Diethelm & Spillmann


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Fresh city shots*
Altstetten progress and density:

View from Wiedikon:

Orelikon:


_Photos by Juliet Haller_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Highrise Baslerstrasse* | Mixed use

Project facts

Address: Baslerstrasse 71, 8048 Zürich
Location: District 9
Architects: Fischer Architekten
Hight: 70 m
Completition: 2022
























Fresh pics from February/March 2021:







sources:
http://www.felixpartner.com/de/proj...-zuerich-arge-mit-fischer-architekten-ag.html








Gipser Ferrari AG


Gipser Ferrari AG, Устер. Отметки "Нравится": 969 · Посетили: 3. Ihr Partner für nachhaltiges und ökologisches Bauen




www.facebook.com


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stadtsiedlung Reitmen* | Mixed use

Address: Badenerstrasse 104, 8952 Schlieren
Area: Greater Zurich
Architect: Haerle Hubacher / Steib Gmür Geschwentner Kyburz
Units: 180
Completition: 2020




Finished:





source: Stadtsiedlung Reitmen, Schlieren. | Raumgleiter


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hyatt Regency Hotel* | The Circle (Zurich Airport)

Address: The Circle 41-Flughafen, 8058 Zürich
Area: Greater Zurich
Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop
Rooms: 255
Completition: April 2021








source: Hyatt Regency Zurich Airport The Circle ist eröffnet


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Raiffeisen Dietikon *| Bank & Offices

Address: Zürcherstrasse 64, 8953 Dietikon
Area: Greater Zurich
Architect: Architekturfabrik
Opening: 1. February 2021
before:

after:

finished:








source: Impressionen


----------



## Manolo_B2

Construction progress in Dübendorf:
_(by Cantho)_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Before - After*
View from Waidberg:



Zollstrasse:


_Photos by Juliet Haller_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Swiss Life Arena* | Ice hockey venue

Address: Aargauerstrasse 70, 8048 Zürich
Location: District 9
Capacity: 12'000
Architects: Caruso St John Architects
Completition: August 2022
























source: www.carusostjohn.com/projects/z/
*New drone video:*


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Geschäftshaus Schader* | Renovation -> Google offices (former IBM Headquarter)

Address: General-Guisan-Quai 26, 8002 Zürich
Location: District 2
Architects: Fischer
Completition: 2022





historical:





Google offices in Zurich:

sources:








Geschäftshaus Schader, Zürich | Fischer Architekten


Der ehemalige Schweizer Hauptsitz von IBM, an zentraler Lage nahe dem Zürcher Seebecken gelegen, entspricht technisch, energetisch und qualitativ nicht mehr den heutigen Anforderungen. Im Rahmen eines Studienauftrags entwickelte Fischer Architekten einen überzeugenden Vorschlag für eine...




www.fischer-architekten.ch












Google baut in Zürich – Der Internetgigant dehnt sich aus ins Bankenviertel


Der markante ehemalige IBM-Hauptsitz wird gesamtsaniert. Neuer Mieter an dieser Toplage soll Google sein, das sei «ein offenes Geheimnis».




www.tagesanzeiger.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

..btw IBM moved into this highrise in Zürich Altstetten (Max Dudler, 2005):

source: https://www.undknup.com/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Polizei- & Justizzentrum* | Police and Court unification

Address: Hohlstrasse 160, 8004 Zürich
Location: District 4
Architect: Theo Hotz
Completition: 2022
Workstations: 1'600

























Update:










source: resultFull - Visual


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Am Rietpark* | Residential

Address: Brandstrasse 3, 8952 Schlieren
Location: Greater Zurich
Architect: E2M
Completition: 2021



Finished:










source: Grundrissexzentrik - Wohnen in Schlieren bei Zürich von E2A


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hochhaus Letzi* | Social Housing

Address: Hohlstrasse 452, 8048 Zürich
Location: District 9
Apartments: 157
Architects: Armon Semadeni
Completition: 2022



















source: www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/stadt/so-sieht-das-neuste-sbbhochhaus-aus/story/23037435

Update by Waterman77:


----------



## Manolo_B2

And right next to it:

*Letzibach D* | Social housing

Address: Hohlstrasse 444, 8048 Zürich
Area: District 9
Architects: Gut & Schoep
Completition: 2022



Drafts:

source: Gut&Schoep Architekten | Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Börsenstrasse* | Renovation

Address: Börsenstrasse 14, 8001 Zürich
Location: District 1
Architects: Tilla Teus
Completition: 2021








source: Facebook


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Velotunnel HB* | Bike tunnel underneath Zurich main station

Address: Kasernenstrasse/Sihlquai, 8000 Zürich
Location: Districts 4+5
Completition: 2024






Today:



source: Bauwerk unter dem Zürcher HB – Hier sollen die lang ersehnten 192 Meter Velotunnel entstehen


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tram Vision 2030+* | Ring (Tunnel) System

Inner Ring: Tram Line on Rosengartenstrasse
Outer Ring: Tram Line on Europabrücke + Tunnel between Altstetten and Oerlikon
Vision Outer Ring:

Europabrücke:

Tunnel Portal:

Metro Plans from 1973 (didn't pass the vote):

source: Hönggerbergtunnel Zürich: Die VBZ planen Ringsystem für Trams


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hochhhaus Hagengholzstrasse* | Mixed use

Address: Hagenholzstrasse 85, 8050 Zürich
Location: District 11
Architect: unknown
Apartments: 220
Completition: 2024






*Neighborhood Cluster*
WolkenWerk:









Artisa Tower:

source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/COxvtcVDDKi/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Wohnsiedlung Heusserstrasse *| Renovation

Address: Heusserstrasse, 8634 Hombrechtikon ZH
Area: Greater Zurich
Architect: Züst Gübeli Gambetti
Completition: 2021








source: Sanierung Wohnsiedlung Heusserstrasse, Hombrechtikon - Züst Gübeli Gambetti - Architektur und Städtebau AG - Architekten Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Quartierpark Rosengarten* | Pocket Park

Address: Bucheggstrasse 6, 8037 Zürich
Location: District 10
Completition: August 2021




source: Quartierpark Rosengarten - Stadt Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Casa Coe* | Villa replacement

Address: Seestrasse 163, 8802 Kilchberg
Location: Greater Zurich
Architects: Daluz Gonzalez
Completition: 2023
now:



after:




source: Luxus-Neubau in Kilchberg geplant – Kasachischer Milliardär liess Villa am Zürichsee verlottern


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Goldman Sachs* | Renovation

Address: Bahnhofstrasse 3, 8001 Zürich
Location: District 1
Completition: 2024
before:


after:

source: Goldman Sachs to Move Into Zurich Landmark


----------



## Manolo_B2

next page


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tram Vision 2030+* | Ring (Tunnel) System

Inner Ring: Tram Line on Rosengartenstrasse
Outer Ring: Tram Line on Europabrücke + Tunnel between Altstetten and Oerlikon

Vision outer + inner ring:


Europabrücke:

Tunnel Portals Europabrücke:

Video:




source: VBZ Map








Vision der Zürcher Verkehrsbetriebe – Mit Expresstrams und Tunneln wollen die VBZ das ÖV-Netz umgestalten


Zwei Tramringe sollen dereinst die wachsenden Zürcher Quartiere Altstetten und Oerlikon verbinden und die Innenstadt vom Verkehr entlasten.




www.tagesanzeiger.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stadtpark* | Mixed use

Address: Quellenstrasse 4, 8610 Uster
Location: Greater Zurich
Architects: EM2N
Completition: 2023

Mass study:

Progress:

source: Uster | Atlas Stiftung


----------



## holzfisch

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Stadtpark* | Mixed use
> 
> Address: Quellenstrasse 4, 8610 Uster
> Location: Greater Zurich
> Architects: EM2N
> Completition: 2023
> 
> Mass study:
> 
> Progress:
> 
> source: Uster | Atlas Stiftung


I think it's a really nice densification project because the small park becomes bit bigger while still generating more social interaction due to new housing compared to the old warehouse (I think?) that was there before!


----------



## pano88

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Eichwaldhof* | Social Housing
> 
> Address: Frauenfelderstrasse 1A, 8404 Winterthur
> Area: Greater Zurich
> Architect: Kilga Popp
> Units: 325
> Completition: 2024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: Eichwaldhof Oberwinterthur - SKW AG


Ugly af. I was raised in this hood.


----------



## Bestoftheworld

Horrible building.


----------



## Momo1435

07-09-2021

Letzi Turm 


20210907_083226 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Basilisk Zürich (HOCHHAUS BASLERSTRASSE 71)


20210907_082336 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20210907_083012 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Eber* | Social Housing (Gap Closure)

Address: Herdernstrasse 56, 8004 Zürich
Location: District 4
Architects: Wild
Completition: 2023










source: Projekt Haus Eber - Jugendwohnnetz JUWO


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Binzstrasse* | Offices

Address: Binzstrasse 29, 8045 Zürich
Location: District 3
Architects: EM2N
Completition: 2023






source: Gewerbehaus Binzstrasse 29 | Transsolar | KlimaEngineering


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Kunsthaus* | Art Museum extension

Project facts

Address: Heimplatz 6, 8001 Zürich
Area: District 1
Architect: David Chipperfield
Space: 11'520 m2
*Opening: 9. October 2021*
before:

Pics by Juliet Haller, November 2019:


*Opened last weekend:*














source: Kunsthaus Zürich gibt ersten Einblick in seinen neuen Chipperfield-Bau


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Franklin Turm* | Offices

Address: Hofwiesenstrasse 350, 8050 Zürich
Architect: Armon Semadeni
Tower Height: 80m
Completition: 2023













source: Franklinturm - Ihre Zukunft steht in Zürich Nord

*Construction update by Cantho:*


----------



## Manolo_B2

*City Police* | Criminal Investigation Unit

Address: Hardturmstrasse 135, 8005 Zürich
Location: District 5
Architect: Penzel Valier
Completition: November 2021

























source: Neuer Standort für die Kriminalpolizei in Zürich-West - Stadt Zürich

*Finished:*







source: https://polizei.news/2021/11/02/zue...ss-neubau-kriminalabteilung-der-stadtpolizei/


----------



## TM_Germany

^^The 70s called and want their soulless office block back.


----------



## Manolo_B2

Welcome to Zurich, the second concrete capital after Sao Paulo ^^


----------



## Manolo_B2

More pics from inside. Looks like some kind of James Bond setting:




source: Zürich: Kriminalabteilung der Stadtpolizei ist fertiggestellt


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hotel Ruby Mimi* | Conversion from Art déco cinema to hotel

Address: Beatenplatz 4, 8001 Zürich
Location: District 1
Architects: monoplan
Opening: 18. October 2021
Hotel rooms: 208




































*Finished:*







source: Erstes «Ruby Mimi»-Hotel eröffnet in Zürich - Falstaff


----------



## goschio

^
I like the style. Would love to sit in this Art Deco bar and drinking a cold beer.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Quai Zurich *| Insurance Campus Extension

Address: Mythenquai 2, 8002 Zürich
Location: District 2
Architect: Adolf Krischanitz
Workstations: 1500
Completition: 2021


























Historical HQ from 1905:








*Finished*

















source: https://www.zurich.com/en/about-us/offices/quai-zurich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*World's Most Liveable Cities in 2021*

Auckland, New Zealand (96.0)
Osaka, Japan (94.2)
Adelaide, Australia (94.0)
Wellington, New Zealand (93.7)
Tokyo, Japan (93.7)
Perth, Australia (93.3)
*Zurich, Switzerland (92.8)*
Geneva, Switzerland (92.5)
Melbourne, Australia (92.5)
Brisbane, Australia (92.4)

_Photo credit: Urs Jaudas_
source: World's Most Liveable Cities in 2021: Auckland in New Zealand Tops the Ranking


----------



## raul lopes

LOVE ZURICH


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Kinderspital* | Children’s Hospital

Address: Lenggstrasse 28, 8008 Zürich
Location: District 8
Architects: Herzog & de Meuron
Area: 85'000 m2
Completition: Fall 2024



































source: www.archdaily.com/243486/childrens-hospital-zurich-herzog-de-meuron[/QUOTE]
*Construction progress:*



source: Platzmangel im Zürcher Kispi – So steht es um den Kinderspital-Neubau


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Baumackerstrasse (1898) *| Renovation

Address: Baumackerstrasse 49, 8050 Zürich
Area: District 11
Architects: Atelier M
Status: Completed






source: Stadthaus Baumackerstrasse Atelier M Architekten


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Treichlerstrasse (1963) *| Renovation + Transformation

Address: Treichlerstrasse 10, 8032 Zürich
Area: District 7
Architects: TK
Status: Completed
before:

after:








source: Sanierung Wohn- und Geschäftshaus TK Architekten


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Drusberg *| Residential

Address: Drusbergstrasse 5, 8810 Horgen
Area: Canton of Zurich
Architects: Imovesta
Status: Completed in 2021






sources: Drusberg Horgen immovesta ag


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Tramdepot Hard* | Social housing above tram depot 

Address: Hardturmstrasse 12, 8005 Zürich
Location: District 5
Architects: Morger + Dettli Architekten
Apartments: 220
Tower Height: 2 x 70m
Completition: 2025







source: Tramdepot: Zürich baut Wohnsiedlung Hard
*Construction update*

source: Login • Instagram


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Update High-rise Masterplan*
The current high-rise masterplan of Zurich (2001) allows towers *up to 100m without any special approval*:
source: Aktualisierung der Hochhausrichtlinien - Stadt Zürich

Towers above 100m need a so called "Sondernutzungsplanung", a special planning that requires an OK from the city parliament. For example Prime Tower (126m) got that:









Kommentar zum Zürcher Hochhausplan – Lasst die Türme wachsen


Die Stadt prüft, entlang des Gleisfelds eine Zone für Wolkenkratzer einzurichten. Richtig so.




www.tagesanzeiger.ch





The updated *high-rise masterplan* will allow towers up to 250m. The first phase of the update was presented today:

The final result will be presented in fall 2022.
source: Brisanter Plan – In Zürich könnten Wolkenkratzer künftig 250 Meter in den Himmel ragen


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Recent High-rise Development*
Leutschenbach



Europaallee









Löwenbräu Areal

Quadro

Letten

Altstetten

Zürichberg

Photoshop gimmick

_Photo credit: Juliet Haller, Amt für Städtebau_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Schule Höckler* | School building

Address: Maneggstrasse 45, 8041 Zürich
Location: District 2
Architects: Büro Konstrukt
Completition: 2027






source: Wettbewerb Schulanlage Höckler - Stadt Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*PLATZ4 *| Conversion (offices -> mixed use)

Address: Ankerstrasse 114, 8004 Zürich
Area: District 4
Architects: unknown
Completition: October 2022
before:

after:








sources:





Platz4: Vielseitig. Zentral. Kultig. | egolf-immobilien.ch


Hegibach/Streulistrasse




www.egolf-immobilien.ch












Visualisierung: ArchitronHohe Mieten in Zürich – 5000 Franken für 2,5 Zimmer – Luxuswohnungen boomen


Ein Inserat eines Bauprojekts im Zürcher Langstrassenquartier sorgt für Aufsehen. Die hohen Mietpreise sind aber kein Einzelfall.




www.tagesanzeiger.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Im Tiergarten *| Conversion (offices -> residential)

Address: Im Tiergarten 7, 8055 Zürich
Area: District 3
Architects: Theo Hotz
Completition: 2022
before:

after:





source: https://www.beta.ch/referenzen/mobimo-tiergarten-7-in-zuerich-umnutzung-buero-in-wohnen-2/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Polizei- & Justizzentrum (PJZ)* | Police and Court unification

Address: Hohlstrasse 160, 8004 Zürich
Location: District 4
Architects: Theo Hotz
Completition: 4. April 2022 (phase 1) 28. October 2022 (ceremony)
Workstations: 2'000


























Completed:














source: Login • Instagram


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Schule Uetikon *| Conversion (industrial complex -> high school)

Address: Seestrasse 438, 8707 Uetikon am See
Area: Canton of Zurich
Architects: VPA
Completition: 2029
now:

new:







source: Hochparterre - Den Knoten gelöst


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Europaallee *(finished in 2021)


More photos of *District 4*:










Renovated *Volkshaus*:

source: «DIENER 8» bietet Ihnen ein hochwertiges Wohnerlebnis mitten in Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*DIENER 8 *| Replacement

Address: Dienerstrasse 8, 8004 Zürich
Area: District 4
Architects: Theo Hotz
Completition: 2022
before:

after:



source: «DIENER 8» bietet Ihnen ein hochwertiges Wohnerlebnis mitten in Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*B-HIVE *| Replacement (mixed use)

Address: Badenerstrasse 529, 8048 Zürich
Area: District 9
Architects: Baumschlager Eberle
Completition: 2023
before:

after:



source: Projekte-Details


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Lokstadt* | Revitalisation (mixed use)

Address: Zürcherstrasse 41, 8400 Winterthur
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architect: Gigon/Guyer; EM2N 
Completition: 2022





























source: www.lokstadt.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Leuenhof* | Renovation (transformation from banking to retail)

Address: Bahnhofstrasse 30, 8001 Zürich
Location: District 1
Architects: Tilla Theus
Completition: 2022



after:



earthquake protection:

finished:




sources: Audemars Piguet eröffnet das erste Schweizer AP House in Zürich


----------



## racecardriver29

*PAPIERWERD-AREAL*
̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅

👉 project: The renewal of Papierwerd Areal

👉 location: Bahnhofbrücke & Bahnhofquai 8001 Zürich, District 1

👉 by: JUSO

👉 estimated date of completion: TBA

̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅

Even though the announcement of the renewal was made back in early 2018 I deciced to share this as the discussion of the renewal of the area and the demolishing of the temporary Globus-Warenhaus constructed on the area in 1960 will take place during this spring 2022.

Earlier posted on this forum here was the proposal for the overhaul of the area by Stadt Zürich.

Here is the proposal for the overhaul of the area by JUSO [die Jungsozialisten Stadt Zürich]:
































source [2018]: Zürich - Streit um Globus-Provisorium: Juso fordert ein selbstverwaltetes Jugendzentrum


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hochhhaus Leutschenbach* | Mixed use

Address: Hagenholzstrasse 85, 8050 Zürich
Location: District 11
Architect: Stücheli
Apartments: 224
Completition: 2024


*Neighborhood Cluster*
WolkenWerk:

source: Wohnhochhaus Leutschenbach | Stücheli Architekten Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Sorrento Tower *| Residential

Address: Am Stadtrand 43, 8600 Dübendorf
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architects: Stücheli
Completition: 2024








Cancelled Project across the street:


source: 2021 | Stücheli Architekten Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zürich West Progress*

source: Fussballstadion Zürich: So ist der Stand auf dem Hardturm


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Rosenweg Center *| Mixed use

Address: Hinterbüelstrasse 2, 8307 Illnau-Effretikon
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architects: pool
Completition: 2026









source: Bushof / Geschäfts- und Wohnhaus Rosenweg


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Franklin Turm* | Offices

Address: Hofwiesenstrasse 350, 8050 Zürich
Architect: Armon Semadeni
Tower Height: 80m
Completition: 2023










source: Franklinturm - Ihre Zukunft steht in Zürich Nord

*Webcam update:*

source: Webcam - Franklinturm


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hotel Seidenhof* | Renovation

Address: Sihlstrasse 9, 8001 Zürich
Rooms: 78
Opening: 4. March 2022
before:

after:









source: Home


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Alpine Garden* | Capsule Hotel at Zurich Airport

Address: Flughafenstrasse 79, 8302 Kloten
Rooms: 144 (largest Capsule Hotel in Europe)
Opening: 12. February 2022
Price: CHF 65.- per night











source: Zürich: Grösstes Kapselhotel Europas eröffnet - Falstaff


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Haus Felsenstrasse *| Renovation

Address: Felsenstrasse 15, 8008 Zürich
Architects: Hemmi Fayet
Completed: 2021
before:

after:











source: Umbau Wohn- und Geschäftshaus, Zürich


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Giessenturm* | Mixed use

Address: Überlandstrasse 131, 8600 Dübendorf
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architects: Atelier ww
Status: Completed
Height: 85 m
























Finished:









source: Giessenturm atelier ww Architekten SIA AG


----------



## Manolo_B2

*View from Höngg*



_pics by me, 27.03.2022_


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Emil Frey Nord* | Car Showroom

Address: Thurgauerstrasse 35, 8050 Zürich
Location: District 11
Architects: AMZ
Completition: 2022










Webcam:
Update by me from yesterday:
[url=https://abload.de/image.php?img=foto29.03.22112509zzktp.jpg]


source: https://www.emilfrey.ch/de/zuerichnord/news-events/specials/wir-bauen-eine-neue-garage/


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Three Point* | Residential

Address: Sonnentalstrasse 10, 8600 Dübendorf
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architect: Maier Hess
Completition: 2023
Hights: 97m, 103m, 108m



































Progress:










source: www.3-point.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Häuser Bahnhofplatz (1892/1895) *| Reconstruction after Fire 2018 -> Google to move in

Address: Bahnhofquai 15, 8001 Zürich
Area: District 1
Architects: Adolf Asper
Status: Completed


Fire August 2018:






Fully reconstructed:




source: Feuer beim Zürcher HB – Der Brand ist wegrenoviert, bald zieht Google ein


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Hotel Five *| Reopening (former Hotel Atlantis)

Address: Döltschiweg 234, 8055 Zürich
Rooms: 87
Opening: Summer 2022







source: «Five Zürich»: Ehemaliges «Atlantis» eröffnet neu als Lifestyle-Hotel - Falstaff


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Music Pavillon (1932) *| Renovation + Transformation into outdoor Gym

Address: Manessestrasse 1, 8003 Zürich
Area: District 3
Architects: Hermann Herter
Completition: 2024


ZüriFit gym:

source: Neue Pläne für Baudenkmal im Sihlhölzli – Die Zürcher «Prunkmuschel» wird zum Gym


----------



## Manolo_B2

Sihlcity Mall:

CBD:

Andreas Tower








source: Login • Instagram


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Entlastungsstollen Sihl-Zürichsee *| Flood Prevention Canal

Address: Seestrasse 160, 8800 Thalwil
Project Costs: CHF 175 mil
Flood Costs: CHF 6.7 bil (hypothetically)
Completition: End of 2025





Flooded area (hypothetically):


source: Entlastungsstollen Sihl-Zürichsee


----------



## TruthSeeker

Switzerland loves their squares.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Stettbach Mitte* | Mixed use

Address: Am Stadtrand 32, 8600 Dübendorf
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architects: Meier Hug
Status: Completed






Finished:








source: Stettbach Mitte, Dübendorf – SENN


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Limmattalbahn* | Tram network extension

Phase: 2/2
Full length: 13.4km
Status: Tracks finished, Trams delivered, ready for testing
Opening: 11. December 2022





















Station: Tivoli Garten, Spreitenbach

sources:
www.limmattalbahn.ch








Spreitenbach: Letztes Gleis für Limmattalbahn verlegt


Nach rund viereinhalb Jahren Bau, davon drei auf Aargauer Boden, wurde am Montag in Spreitenbach feierlich das letzte Gleis für die Limmattalbahn-Strecke verschweisst – das Feuer dazu entfachten der Geschäftsführer und seine Stellvertreterin.




www.badenertagblatt.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^


Manolo_B2 said:


> *Tivoli Garten* | Social housing
> 
> Address: Zentrumsstrasse, 8957 Spreitenbach
> Location: Greater Zurich
> Architects: Dachtler Partner
> Apartments: 440
> Completition: 2024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.baublatt.ch/bauprojekte...-in-spreitenbach-gesamtbaubewilligung-erteilt


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Kantonsschule Im Lee *| School Renovation

Address: Rychenbergstrasse 140, 8400 Winterthur
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architects: Gebrüder Pfister
Status: Completed












source: Hochparterre - Monument am Winterthurer Goldenberg


----------



## Manolo_B2

Negrelli Foot Bridge

source: Hochparterre - «Die Bedeutung der Ingenieurskunst für die Baukultur»


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Rocket&Tigerli* | World's tallest timber building (mixed use)

Address: Zürcherstrasse 41, 8400 Winterthur
Location: Canton of Zurich
Hight: 100m / 32 floors
Apartments: 255
Architect: Schmidt Hammer Lassen
Completition: 2026







Part of Lokstadt revitalisation project:









source: Schmidt Hammer Lassen unveils design for world's tallest timber building


----------



## KAEX

*Villa Rosau* | Renovation + Extension

Address: Claridenstrasse 10, 8002 Zürich
Architects: Gigon/Guyer
Built: 1844
Status: Completed



Construction:



after:














source: https://www.gigon-guyer.ch/de/werk/bauten/#umbau-villa-rosau


----------



## KAEX

*Hirslanden Stadtvillen* | Replacement (Residential)

Address: Freiestrasse 134, 8032 Zürich
Architects: Fischer
Completition: 2024
before:

after:





source: Freiestrasse, Zürich | Fischer Architekten


----------



## KAEX

*Cabaret Voltaire* | Cultural Center - Renovation (birth place of Dadaism)

Address: Spiegelgasse 1, 8001 Zürich
Built: 1542
Reopening: 30. April 2022








source: Dada kehrt an die Spiegelgasse zurück - Stadt Zürich


----------



## MLL1849

Very nice projects going up in Zurich


----------



## KAEX

*Landschaftsbrücke* | Bike + foot bridge over track field

Connecting: Districts 4 + 5
Length: 530 m
Width: 8 m
Costs: CHF 75 mil
Completition: 2028







sources:
Neuer Veloweg für Zürich – Auf dieser Brücke «fliegt» man über die Gleis-Schlucht








Fuss- und Veloverbindung Kreis 4 und 5 - Stadt Zürich


Eine neue Verbindung über das Gleisfeld




www.stadt-zuerich.ch


----------



## KAEX

*Basilisk Zürich* | Mixed use

Address: Baslerstrasse 71, 8048 Zürich
Location: District 9
Architect: Galli Rudolf
Hight: 70 m













Finished:


source: Basilisk Zürich


----------



## KAEX

*Franklin Turm* | Offices

Address: Hofwiesenstrasse 350, 8050 Zürich
Architect: Armon Semadeni
Tower Height: 80m
Completition: 2023













*Webcam update:*

Pics by me from today:




pics by *Waterman77* from yesterday:


source: Franklinturm - Ihre Zukunft steht in Zürich Nord


----------



## KAEX

*Artisa Tower* | Residential

Address: Hagenholzstrasse 59, 8050 Zürich
Area: District 11
Architects: Züst Gübeli Gambetti
Completition: 2022
Hight: 80 m












Update by *Waterman77*:


source: Artisa-Tower - Zurich


----------



## KAEX

*Swiss Life Arena* | Ice hockey venue

Address: Aargauerstrasse 70, 8048 Zürich
Location: District 9
Capacity: 12'000
Architects: Caruso St John
Opening: 17. August 2022








Webcam update:



source: Swiss Life Arena


----------



## KAEX

Stolzewiese Park:

source:








Züri-Sommer-Agenda: Festivals, Open-Air-Kinos & Platzfeste


Im Sommer ist Züri die schönste Stadt der Welt – wir schwören! Die Limmat ist klar, die Abende lau und immer findet irgendwo ein Musikfestival, ein Open-Air-Kino oder ein Platzfest statt. Meistens gratis. Wie? Wo? Wann? Wir haben euch das Züri-Sommer-Programm zusammengetragen.




tsri.ch




MFO-Park:





source: Paul Clemence Captures Burckhardt & Partners' Zürich’s MFO Park in Bloom


----------



## KAEX

*Brunnenturm* | Renovation

Usage: Residential
Address: Obere Zäune 26, 8001 Zürich
Built: 1250
Completed: April 2022





source: Login • Instagram


----------



## KAEX

Zürich West

Lake

Saffa Island

Bellevue

Industrial quarter

_Photo credit: Juliet Haller_


----------



## phil2577

Manolo_B2 said:


> *Rocket&Tigerli* | World's tallest timber building (mixed use)
> 
> Address: Zürcherstrasse 41, 8400 Winterthur
> Location: Canton of Zurich
> Hight: 100m / 32 floors
> Apartments: 255
> Architect: Schmidt Hammer Lassen
> Completition: 2026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of Lokstadt revitalisation project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: Schmidt Hammer Lassen unveils design for world's tallest timber building


I have a question regarding the infrastructure, as a whole.

Some of these projects are nice and modern but the vast majority are just normal and nothing special.

I don't understand why we don't demand more from ourselves... Look at what's being built in china, obviously we shouldn't be building as high but at least as modern and as beautiful as them.

We have the most beautiful natural landscapes in the world and our cities and skyscrapers should be kept at the same standard.

We are a rich country and we need to show it through our beautiful infrastructure.

So my question is, why do we limit ourselves to this ?


----------



## Josp64

Because the swiss are into understatment since I am alive, and I am of the opinion, that it is not the worst!
The swiss railway system ist one of the best in the world, but the design of the trains is not comparable to other countries, such as China, France, Italy or Spain, so you have the impression, they want to hide themselves, don´t know why....
Anyway, I think, ultra-modern high buildings doesn´t fit with the small swiss cities, and also not with the landscape, so it´s a good decision!


----------



## KAEX

*Hardwald-Turm* | Observation / Forrest Tower

Address: Hardwald, Dietlikon, Canton of Zurich
Architect: Lukas Frei
Hight: 40m
Opening: 16. July 2022





source: Neuer Aussichtsturm im Glattal – Hier schweben 36 Tonnen Aussichtsturm millimetergenau heran


----------



## KAEX

phil2577 said:


> Look at what's being built in china, obviously we shouldn't be building as high but at least as modern and as beautiful as them.


I don't think swiss people want to build in the same way and style as China. And i don't think they should.

Contemporary swiss architecture is humble, clean, very functional and sometimes a bit boring. But it will age in a better way than most of Shenzhen's shiny bridges and towers.


----------



## phil2577

KAEX said:


> I don't think swiss people want to build in the same way and style as China. And i don't think they should.
> 
> Contemporary swiss architecture is humble, clean, very functional and sometimes a bit boring. But it will age in a better way than most of Shenzhen's shiny bridges and towers.


I hear you guys. 

But what I meant is instead of building these rectangular buildings with no personnality, we should add a bit of finesse.

They obviously shouldnt be high but one or two nice 150m skyscapers (look at the gherkin for ex) would be beautiful with the bright blue colours of the lake.


----------



## KAEX

*Gucci Store* | New location

Address: Bahnhofstrasse 39, 8001 Zürich
Opening: 9. May 2022






source: Gucci eröffnet neuen Store an der Bahnhofstrasse in Zürich


----------



## KAEX

*Schule Grünau* | School building

Address: Bändlistrasse, 8048 Zürich
Architects: Michele Broglia, Ricardo Dias
Costs: CHF 81mil
Completition: 2028/29



source: Neue Schule für Zürich – Hier kommen 24 Sekundarschulklassen unter


----------



## KAEX

*Zürich HB: Main Station* | Renovation

Address: Bahnhofplatz 1, 8001 Zürich
Architect: Aebi & Vincent
PAX: 500'000/day
Duration: March 2018 - June 2023

































*Progress:*










source: https://sbb-immobilien.ch/liegenschaften/generalsanierung-zuerich-hb-suedtrakt/


----------



## KAEX

*Vision Glattbraugg *| Business Apartments

Address: Industriestrasse 10, 8152 Opfikon
Location: Canton of Zurich
Apartments: 316
Architect: Urben Seyboth
Completed: 2022








Progress:



source: 1710 Hotel Glattbrugg - Urben Seyboth Architekten


----------



## KAEX

*Glasi-Quartier* | Former industrial complex

Address: Schaffhauserstrasse 109, 8180 Bülach
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architect: Duplex Architekten/ Itten+Brechtbühl / Wild Bär Heule
Completition: 2023
Apartments: 560









Progress:





source: https://www.steiner.ch/projekte/pro...83-glasi-quartier/responsiveShow/Project.html


----------



## KAEX

*Zürich Nord*

source: Im Glattpark by Stefan Rohner, on Flickr


----------



## KAEX

*Haus Zollstrasse* | Renovation

Address: Zollstrasse 14, 8005 Zürich
Architects: Konstantin
Costs: CHF 3mil
Completition: 2022/23
before:

after:


source: https://www.konstantin-architektur.com/portfolio/umbau-mfh-zurich-kreis-4/


----------



## KAEX

*Haus Zollstrasse* | Renovation + Rooftop extension

Address: Heinrichstrasse 112, 8005 Zürich
Architects: Kaufmann Widrig
Status: Completed
before:


after:



source: Umbau / Aufstockung MFH Heinrichstrasse, Zürich - Bau+Kon AG


----------



## KAEX

*Haus Zweierstrasse* | Renovation + Rooftop extension

Address: Zweierstrasse 119, 8003 Zürich
Architects: Philipp Wieting
Completition: 2023
before:

after:


source: Umbau / Aufstockung MFH Heinrichstrasse, Zürich - Bau+Kon AG


----------



## KAEX

*Franklinturm* | Offices

Address: Hofwiesenstrasse 350, 8050 Zürich
Architect: Armon Semadeni
Tower Height: 80m
Completition: 2023










Webcam update:

Pics by Cantho:
























source: Franklinturm - Ihre Zukunft steht in Zürich Nord


----------



## Braillard

Oh no, that is just so sad!

It was such a beautiful and cozy building. Excellent proportions, warm tones, and this sign - so vintage and lovely !

I’m really depressed when I see places like these that get thrashed. This is the country I love, not the ugly pastel green minergie boxes…



KAEX said:


> *Haus Zollstrasse* | Renovation + Rooftop extension
> 
> Address: Heinrichstrasse 112, 8005 Zürich
> Architects: Kaufmann Widrig
> Status: Completed
> before:
> 
> 
> after:
> 
> 
> 
> source: Umbau / Aufstockung MFH Heinrichstrasse, Zürich - Bau+Kon AG


----------



## KAEX

*DIENER 8 *| Replacement

Address: Dienerstrasse 8, 8004 Zürich
Area: District 4
Architects: Theo Hotz
Completition: 2022
before:

after:



Finished, pics by me from yesterday:



source: «DIENER 8» bietet Ihnen ein hochwertiges Wohnerlebnis mitten in Zürich


----------



## KAEX

*Altstetten*

source: Cloud: Kanton Zürich lässt Microsoft 365 zu


----------



## KAEX

*Tramdepot Hard* | Social housing above tram depot

Address: Hardturmstrasse 12, 8005 Zürich
Location: District 5
Architects: Morger + Dettli Architekten
Apartments: 220
Tower Height: 2 x 70m
Completition: 2025







source: Tramdepot: Zürich baut Wohnsiedlung Hard
*Construction update:*

source: Zürich-West Diagonal 2022 - Stadt Zürich


----------



## KAEX

*Stadthof *| Replacement (mixed use)

Address: Schützengasse 4, 8001 Zürich
Architects: Rincker
Completition: 2025
Built in 1976:

2022:

Competition winner design:





Old Design:

Local typology Inspiration:


2. place:

3. place:

source: RINCKER


----------



## KAEX

*Zürich Nord Development*



Photos by me from 31.05.2022


----------



## KAEX

*Masterplan HB / Central* | Vision for Zurich Main Station area

Subjects: urban design, public spaces, social spaces, traffic, local climate
Year: 2025-2050
Area:

Now:


1793:

1887:

Vision:








sources:








Visionen für Zürichs Zentrum – So könnten Central und HB künftig aussehen


Die Stadt legt Zukunftsszenarien für das Gebiet zwischen Hauptbahnhof und Central vor. Diese könnten realisiert werden – «wenn wir das wollen», sagt Stadträtin Simone Brander.




www.tagesanzeiger.ch






Home


----------



## KAEX

*Kirche Wipkingen *| Transformation into School

Address: Wibichstrasse 43, 8037 Zürich
Architects: tbd
Completition: 2026




sources:





Pionierprojekt: Umnutzung der reformierten Kirche Wipkingen - Stadt Zürich


Die reformierte Kirche Wipkingen soll als Verpflegungs- und Betreuungsraum für die Schulanlage Waidhalde genutzt werden. Mit dem Pionierprojekt entsteht auf unkonventionelle Weise neuer Schulraum.




www.stadt-zuerich.ch












Umnutzung von Gotteshäusern – In einer Zürcher Kirche wird es laut


Künftig sollen in der Kirche Wipkingen Schulkinder herumtollen statt Kirchgänger beten. Dazu braucht es eine ungewöhnliche Lösung.




www.tagesanzeiger.ch


----------



## KAEX

*Hochhaus Letzi* | Social Housing

Address: Hohlstrasse 452, 8048 Zürich
Location: District 9
Apartments: 157
Architects: Armon Semadeni
Completition: End of 2022











source: www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/stadt/so-sieht-das-neuste-sbbhochhaus-aus/story/23037435
Update by me from yesterday:


----------



## KAEX

*Basilisk Zürich* | Mixed use

Address: Baslerstrasse 71, 8048 Zürich
Location: District 9
Architect: Galli Rudolf
Hight: 70 m













Finished, photos by me from yesterday






source: Basilisk Zürich


----------



## KAEX

*Jungholzhof* | Residential

Address: Jungholzstrasse 16, 8050 Zürich
Location: District 11
Architects: Lilin
Status: Completed
before:

after:




Finished:









source: Stadthaus Jungholzhof — Wir lieben Bau


----------



## KAEX

*Kinderspital* | Children’s Hospital

Address: Lenggstrasse 28, 8008 Zürich
Location: District 8
Architects: Herzog & de Meuron
Area: 85'000 m2
Completition: Fall 2024




































source: www.archdaily.com/243486/childrens-hospital-zurich-herzog-de-meuron[/QUOTE]
*Construction progress:*




source: Spitalquartier Lengg in Zürich wächst, öV wird verbessert


----------



## lmin2055

*Construction project |* Freihofstrasse (Zürich Altstetten)

Address: Freihofstrasse 25, Zürich
Source : Hiag


----------



## zhfish

lmin2055 said:


> *Construction project |* Freihofstrasse (Zürich Altstetten)
> 
> Address: Freihofstrasse 25, Zürich
> Source : Hiag
> 
> View attachment 3354744


What a...interesting building...


----------



## KAEX

^^
I think it's not the final design, but just a mass study (I hope)


----------



## MoonKnight99

It sounds like this is the final design:


> *Bauprojekt Freihofstrasse 25*
> An der Kreuzung Basler-/Freihofstrasse plant die HIAG ein 80 Meter hohes Wohnhaus, das auf den Garagekomplex der Firma Binelli gebaut wird. Im Erdgeschoss sind öffentliche Räume für Geschäfte und Dienstleister:innen geplant. Das erste Obergeschoss mit dem Gemeinschaftsraum, dem Dachgarten und den Ateliers wird zum verbindenden Ort für die Bewohner:innen und in den 25 oberen Stockwerke werden Wohnungen untergebracht.
> Kein anderer Zürcher Stadtteil entwickelt sich derzeit so rasant wie Altstetten. Das ehemalige Industriegebiet zwischen der Hardstrasse und dem Bahnhof Altstetten etwa wird Schritt für Schritt in ein modernes Wohn- und Arbeitsgebiet mit attraktiven Freiräumen und einem zeitgemässen Freizeitangebot umgewandelt.
> Wer mit dem Zug Stadt auswärts fährt, stellt fest: Im Westen von Zürich wachsen die Hochhäuser in den Himmel. Augenmerklich im Gebiet zwischen der Hohlstrasse und den Zuggleisen. Aber auch entlang der Veloachse zwischen Altstetten und dem Stadtzentrum prägen die Hochbauten das Stadtbild - etwa die Hardautürme aus den 70er-Jahren oder der Neubau Basilisk beim Letzipark. In diese Linie reiht sich das Projekt an der Freihofstrasse 25 ein.
> *Die Geschichte weiterentwickeln*
> Das Projekt von Pool Architekten an der Kreuzung Basler- und Freihofstrasse baut auf der Geschichte des Areals auf. Unter der filigranen Betonstruktur des ehemaligen Ausstellungs- und Montageraums der Fiat-Garage, entsteht eine Stadtloggia mit öffentlichen Nutzungen. Dieser Bereich grenzt an einen – ebenfalls öffentlichen – Platz, der mit zahlreichen Bäumen bepflanzt wird.
> Überragt wird die lichtdurchflutete Loggia von einem 80 Meter Wohnhochhaus mit 25 Geschossen. Der Haupteingang des Gebäudes – eine repräsentative, doppelgeschossige Arkade – befindet sich auf der Freihofstrasse. Gleich daneben, in der Shedhalle, der ehemaligen Fiat-Garage, ist die Filiale eines Grossverteilers untergebracht.
> *Zeitgemässe Nutzungen*
> Das angedachte Angebot an der Freihofstrasse 25 stellt auch einen Mehrwert für das Quartier dar: In der Shedhalle wird ein Grossverteiler ein modernes Konzept ansiedeln, mit integrierter Bäckerei und viel frischen Produkten. Im vorderen Bereich finden Geschäfte und Dienstleister:innen Platz, denkbar ist auch ein sympathisches Café oder eine lauschige Bar.
> Das erste Obergeschoss ist den Bewohner:innen der Freihofstrasse 25 vorbehalten. Hier wird es einen Co-Working-Bereich, Ateliers und einen unterteilbaren Gemeinschaftsraum mit einem Dachgarten geben.
> *Nachhaltigkeit im Fokus*
> Die Verdichtung des Areals baut auf Bestehendem auf. Für das Wohnhochhaus wird eine filigrane, ressourcenschonende Betonstruktur mit einer Leichtbaufassade vorgeschlagen. Diese Bauweise ist nachhaltig und erinnert in ihrer Ausstrahlung an die industrielle Vergangenheit des Areals.
> Die Freiräume um den Gebäudekomplex und im ersten Obergeschoss werden mit hiesigen Bäumen und Hecken bepflanzt und weisen durchlässige Böden auf. Ein Retentionsgraben, der als Gestaltungselement inszeniert wird, nimmt das Meteorwasser auf.
> Um eine markante Reduktion der Parkplätze zu erreichen, ist zudem ein zeitgemässes Mobilitätskonzept angedacht.


I expected more of Pool Architekten, they couldn’t have made this look more generic. And I guess the mentioned "Grossverteiler" is most likely Lidl.

Before it was bought by HIAG, the complex used to be owned by FCA Switzerland (Fiat Chrysler). Binelli Group (BMW + MINI dealership), who are temporarily located there, are going to move (back) to this development:


Manolo_B2 said:


> *B-HIVE *| Replacement (mixed use)
> 
> Address: Badenerstrasse 529, 8048 Zürich
> Area: District 9
> Architects: Baumschlager Eberle
> Completition: 2023
> before:
> 
> after:


----------



## FelixMadero

I like it.


----------



## KAEX

*Update High-rise Masterplan*
The current high-rise masterplan of Zurich (2001) allows towers *up to 100m without any special approval*:
source: Aktualisierung der Hochhausrichtlinien - Stadt Zürich

Volcano Towers:

Towers above 100m need a so called "Sondernutzungsplanung", a special planning that requires an OK from the city parliament. For example Prime Tower (126m) got that:

The updated *high-rise masterplan* will allow towers up to 250m.

Requirements:

Quadro:

source: Umstrittene Wolkenkratzer – Das sind die neuen Hochhausregeln für Zürich


----------



## KAEX

*Zurich Airport: Terminal A + Tower* | Replacement

Address: Flughafenstrasse, 8302 Kloten
Architects: BIG, HOK, 10:8
Duration: 2025-2032
Costs: CHF 700mil
Dimensions: 500m x 50m
Material: Timber
Mass study:

Underground logistics:

Also: *New Taxiway* for piste 14/32, for more safety and less crossings:

Final design:










sources:
Flughafen Zürich plant nachhaltiges Dock aus Holz








Neues Dock am Flughafen – So soll das neue Terminal am Flughafen Zürich aussehen


Nach der Corona-Pandemie setzt der Flughafen Zürich wieder auf Wachstum. Er stellt Pläne für ein neues Dock A vor.




www.tagesanzeiger.ch


----------



## raul lopes

wow wow beautiful ... love it .. just perfect


----------



## KubicaMaster

Sebastian Treese's first project in Zürich. 









© Sebastian Treese Architekten Partnerschaft mbB


----------



## racecardriver29

KubicaMaster said:


> Sebastian Treese's first project in Zürich.
> 
> View attachment 3391302
> 
> © Sebastian Treese Architekten Partnerschaft mbB


About time! Seriously one of my favorite architects and glad to see they're finally doing a project in Zürich. 

I wish all projects here were by Sebastian Treese not going lie. 😁


----------



## racecardriver29

*Umbau Büro- und Gewerbehaus Stauffacherquai Zürich*
̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅

👉 *Project:* Renovation and facade renewal of the building at Stauffacherquai

👉 *Location:* Stauffacherqua, 8004 Zürich, District 4

👉 *By:* Traxel Architekten

👉 *Project status:* Study

👉 *Estimated date of completion:* Not announced due to project being a study

̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅

The original building at Stauffacherquai 46 was built in 1929 but was renewed with a metal facade in 1979. The ground floor would be occupied by a conference and a café. The other floors would be meant for offices and possibly renting out space or furnish the rooms into libraries or meeting rooms.

Would be fascinating to see this particular building get renovated as currently it does look quite outdated in my opinion.



*Current:*












*New (Study):*




























*Old:*

































Interior plans and the plans for the study can be also found on the website.

Source: Umbau Büro- und Gewerbehaus Stauffacherqaui Zürich


----------



## racecardriver29

*Umbau Gasometerstrasse 30/32*

̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅

👉 *Project:* "Umbau" (completely newly built, though) of Gasometerstrasse 30/32

👉 *Location:* Gasometerstrasse 30/32, 8005 Zürich, District 5

👉 *By:* Anker Immobilien

👉 *Project status:* Completed (move-in ready 15.5.2022)

👉 *Date of completion:* 2022

̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅

I was already following this project for quite a while and seems that Anker Immobilien have finally updated their Facebook and the whole building seems to finally be finished.
I'm a bit saddened by the fact that they tore down two old buildings and replaced them but the finished project does look quite decent (not any concrete bullcrap😁)!



*During demolishion construction:*











































*Finished:*



















*Interior:*



































*Before:*
















© Anker Immobilien GmbH



The finished project does kind of remind me of Hotel Züri by Fassbind on Heinrichstrasse 254:











Source: Anker Immobilien GmbH


----------



## racecardriver29

By the way, it seems Google has updated its streetview quite considerably in Zürich. It's really cool to finally see finished construction works in 360° from all angles!🧐
Mostly the area near the city centre seems to have been updated and there's still specific parts that don't have a streetview/have an older one but overall it seems to be quite well covered now!


----------



## KAEX

*Google Campus (No. 5 in Zurich)* | Europaallee (Site D)

Address: Europaallee 22, 8004 Zürich
Location: District 4
Architects: Wiel Arets
Opening: 27. June 2022
























Das ist der neue Google-Campus in Zürich


Google Schweiz hat am Montag, 27. Juni 2022, seine neuen Büroräumlichkeiten in Zürich eröffnet.



cdn.jwplayer.com




sources:


https://www.cetoday.ch/news/2022-06-27/google-erweitert-europaallee-campus










Google zeigt in Zürich seine neuen Büros


Für die Eröffnung des neuen Google-Campus am Hauptbahnhof in Zürich kommt sogar das Schweizer Suchmaschinen-Urgestein Urs Hölzle persönlich aus Kalifornien in die Limmatstadt.




www.blick.ch


----------



## MoonKnight99

Oh, I’ve just assumed that the campus already had been completed. It’s crazy how fast they’re expanding in Zurich:

Former locations:

Limmatquai 122 (2004-2005)
Freigutstrasse 12/14 (2005-2008)
Current locations:

Hürlimann-Areal (since 2008)
Bederstrasse 66 (since 2015)
Sihlpost / Europaallee (since 2017)
Bärengasse 25 (since 2021)
Future locations: 

Bahnhofplatz 1 (2022, maybe temporary)
Müllerstrasse 16/20 (2023)
General-Guisan-Quai 26 (2023)


----------



## phil2577

Any new skyscrapers being built in the context of the new “high-rise” Masterplan?


----------



## KAEX

*Messeturm* | Mixed use

Address: Hagenholzstrasse 51, 8050 Zürich
Architect: Ballmoos Krucker
Tower Hight: 80m
Completition: December 2023
Tower on the right:


























































*Neighborhood Cluster *WolkenWerk:

Progress:

source: Messeturm Zürich | Ihr neuer Geschäftsstandort in Zürich Oerlikon


----------



## KAEX

phil2577 said:


> Any new skyscrapers being built in the context of the new “high-rise” Masterplan?


No, the political process/debate for the new masterplan will start in fall 2022. Then probably in late 2023 it will officially repalce the old one from 2001:








Aktualisierung der Hochhausrichtlinien - Stadt Zürich


Überprüfung von Richtlinien und Gebieten




www.stadt-zuerich.ch


----------



## KAEX

*Haus Scheffelstrasse *| Replacement

Address: Scheffelstrasse 38, 8037 Zürich
Architects: Marion Hoffmann
Status: Completed
before:








after:
*














*
source: Maison polygonale multigénérationnelle au coeur de Zurich


----------



## KAEX

KubicaMaster said:


> Sebastian Treese's first project in Zürich.
> View attachment 3391302
> 
> © Sebastian Treese Architekten Partnerschaft mbB


Beautiful. Where did you find that project and rendering?


----------



## KAEX

*Tower55* | Residential

Address: Hagenholzstrasse 59, 8050 Zürich
Architects: Züst Gübeli Gambetti
Completition: Summer 2023
Hight: 80m







































Update by me:



source: www.tower55.ch


----------



## KAEX

*Alto Zürrus* | Public space fog cooling system

Address: Turbinenplatz, 8005 Zürich
Test duration: July 2022 to September 2024



source: «Alto Zürrus»: Test mit kühlender Nebelwolke - Stadt Zürich


----------



## KAEX

Central Development

source: Heisse Tage in Zürich – 10 Tipps, um der Hitze auszuweichen


----------



## KAEX

*Three Point* | Residential

Address: Sonnentalstrasse 10, 8600 Dübendorf
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architect: Maier Hess
Completition: 2023
Hights: 97m, 103m, 108m




































Photost aken by "Jakob":
















Webcam today:

source: www.3-point.ch


----------



## KAEX

*Franklinturm* | Offices

Address: Hofwiesenstrasse 350, 8050 Zürich
Architect: Armon Semadeni
Tower Height: 80m
Completition: 2023










Webcam update today:

source: Franklinturm - Ihre Zukunft steht in Zürich Nord


----------



## fellit

So ugly this above


----------



## KAEX

*Freihofstrasse Tower* | Mixed use

Address: Freihofstrasse 25, 8048 Zürich
Architect: Pool
Tower Height: 80m
Completition: 2024
now:








after:
























































Volume on the right side:








source: Areal


----------



## KAEX

KAEX said:


> *Zurich Airport: Terminal A + Tower* | Replacement
> 
> Address: Flughafenstrasse, 8302 Kloten
> Architects: BIG, HOK, 10:8
> Duration: 2025-2032
> Costs: CHF 700mil
> Dimensions: 500m x 50m
> Material: Timber
> Mass study:
> 
> Underground logistics:
> 
> Also: *New Taxiway* for piste 14/32, for more safety and less crossings:
> 
> Final design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sources:
> Flughafen Zürich plant nachhaltiges Dock aus Holz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neues Dock am Flughafen – So soll das neue Terminal am Flughafen Zürich aussehen
> 
> 
> Nach der Corona-Pandemie setzt der Flughafen Zürich wieder auf Wachstum. Er stellt Pläne für ein neues Dock A vor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tagesanzeiger.ch


The other designs you can find in the jury report:


https://espazium.s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/files/2022-07/zu%CC%88rich-flughafenkopf-dock-a-jurybericht.pdf



For example 2nd place: Foster + Partners, London








source: Entwicklung Flughafenkopf Dock A und Anschlussbauten


----------



## KAEX

*PLATZ4 *| Conversion (offices -> mixed use)

Address: Ankerstrasse 114, 8004 Zürich
Area: District 4
Architects: Jäger Zäh
Completition: October 2022
before:

after:


pics by me:




Renderings:







sources:





Platz4: Vielseitig. Zentral. Kultig. | egolf-immobilien.ch


Hegibach/Streulistrasse




www.egolf-immobilien.ch












Folgen von Zürichs Attraktivität – Reiche übernehmen die Stadt


Die Zusammensetzung der Stadtzürcher Bevölkerung hat sich stark verändert. Für den unteren Mittelstand wird es immer schwieriger, im Zentrum zu leben.




www.landbote.ch


----------



## KAEX

*Haus Müllerstrasse *| Renovation + Extension

Address: Müllerstrasse 87, 8004 Zürich
Area: District 4
Architects: Oliv Brunner Volk
Completition: October 2022
before:

after:


before:

after:

before:

after:



sources:





Wohnheime Zürich







www.heilsarmee.ch









Oliv Brunner Volk Architekten Projekte: Molkenstrasse


Oliv Brunner Volk Architekten GmbH, Limmatstrasse 291, CH - 8005 Zï¿½rich




www.olivbrunnervolk.ch




Photos by me


----------



## KAEX

*Wolkengespräche *| Residential

Address: Riedenhaldenstrasse 96, 8046 Zürich
Architects: Ana Otero
Completition: Janaury 2022












source: Waidmatt


----------



## KAEX

*Haus Sihlstrasse *| Renovation

Address: Sihlstrasse 34, 8001 Zürich
Architects: SPPA
Completition: 2023




source: https://sppa.ch/projekt/transformation-geschaeftshaus-sihlstrasse/


----------



## KAEX

Downtown

Zürich West

Old Town

source: Zürich Stock-Fotos und Bilder - Getty Images


----------



## KAEX

*Swiss Life Arena* | Ice hockey venue

Address: Aargauerstrasse 70, 8048 Zürich
Capacity: 12'000
Architects: Caruso St John
Opening: 18. October 2022








Webcam update:










source: Swiss Life Arena


----------



## KAEX

*Höfe Adliswil *| Residential

Address: Dietlimoosplatz 1, 8134 Adliswil
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architects: Züst Gübeli Gambetti
Completition: 2022







Progress:


source: HÖFE | Mietwohnungen und Businessflächen in Adliswil


----------



## KAEX

*Kiosk Stadthausanlage* | Replacement

Address: Bürkliplatz 1, 8001 Zürich
Architects: Schmid Ziörjen

Opening: 2026



Now:


source: Kiosk — Schmid Ziörjen Architektenkollektiv Zürich


----------



## KAEX

*Zurich Airport: Food Hall & Retail *| Extension

Address: Flughafenstrasse, 8058 Kloten
Restaurants: 15
Architects: -
Opening: 2026

























































source: https://www.flughafen-zuerich.ch/ne...effentlichen-bereiche-des-flughafens-zuerich/


----------



## KAEX

*Eagle Towers* | Mass study

Address: Thurgauerstrasse 66, 8050 Zürich
Architects: -
Completition: -
Hight: 80m




















































Now:

source: https://iggrubenacker.files.wordpress.com/2022/08/kurzubersicht-eagle-2.pdf


----------



## KAEX

*On* | Headquarter + Flagship store

Address: Förrlibuckstrasse 190, 8005 Zürich
Architects: EM2N
Work stations: 650
Opening: August 2022














source: Neuer Hauptsitz in Zürich-West – Wer bei On arbeitet, soll Treppen steigen


----------



## KAEX

*Zürich – Europe’s new capital of cool*
Think Switzerland’s biggest city is slick, staid, bourgeois and... a bit boring? Think again
_source: Finacial Times __Zürich – Europe’s new capital of cool_


----------



## beardedprophet

KAEX said:


> *Swiss Life Arena* | Ice hockey venue
> 
> Address: Aargauerstrasse 70, 8048 Zürich
> Capacity: 12'000
> Architects: Caruso St John
> Opening: 18. October 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webcam update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: Swiss Life Arena


they ruined the arena with their stupid swiss life logo.


----------



## KAEX

*Social Housing Altwiesenstrasse* | Replacement

Address: Altwiesenstrasse 142, 8051 Zürich
Architects: Figi Zumsteg
Apartments: 80 (instead of 26)
Completition: 2025
before:

after:





source: Wohnsiedlung Altwiesen-/ Dübendorfstrasse, Zürich Schwamendingen


----------



## KAEX

*Franklinturm* | Offices

Address: Hofwiesenstrasse 350, 8050 Zürich
Architect: Armon Semadeni
Tower Height: 80m
Completition: June 2023










Webcam:






sources:
Franklinturm - Ihre Zukunft steht in Zürich Nord








Immer mehr Hochhäuser in Zürich – Franklinturm bald fertig


Es ist nur eines von vielen Hochhäusern, die in den nächsten Jahren in Zürich gebaut werden sollen.




www.nzz.ch


----------



## KAEX

Highrise development

source: Immer mehr Hochhäuser in Zürich – Franklinturm bald fertig


----------



## KAEX

*Haus Maiental* | Residential

Address: Meientalstrasse 78, 8048 Zürich
Architects: Igual & Guggenheim
Status: Completed










source: Igual&Guggenheim Architekten Zürich, Meiental House


----------



## KAEX

*Swiss Life Arena* | Ice hockey venue

Address: Aargauerstrasse 70, 8048 Zürich
Capacity: 12'000
Architects: Caruso St John
Opening: 2. October 2022








*Opened:*








source: ZSC-Stadion Swiss Life Arena – «Das ist nun endlich ein Hockey-Tempel»


----------



## KAEX

*UBS Tower (VZA1)* | Offices

Address: Max-Högger-Strasse 81, 8048 Zürich
Architect: Kengo Kuma / Itten + Brechbühl
Tower Height: 108m
Completition: 2026








sources:
https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/ubs-in-zuerich-neues-hochhaus-in-altstetten-ld.1705489








Zürichs vierthöchstes Gebäude – UBS will in Altstetten grünes 108-Meter-Hochhaus bauen


Die Grossbank plant einen begrünten Bau, in dem ab 2029 bis zu 2700 Personen arbeiten sollen. Es wäre das vierthöchste Gebäude der Stadt.




www.tagesanzeiger.ch









Privater Gestaltungsplan «Areal VZA1», Zürich-Altstetten, Kreis 9 - Stadt Zürich


Die Unterlagen können vom 6. Oktober 2022 bis und mit 5. Dezember 2022 im Amt für Städtebau eingesehen werden.




www.stadt-zuerich.ch


----------



## KAEX

^^


----------



## KAEX

*Villa Zürichsee* | Residential

Address: Fuederholzstrasse 20, 8704 Herrliberg
Architects: Arndt Geiger Herrmann
Status: Completed





source: https://www.agh.ch/architektur/neubauten/villa-zuerichsee-2021


----------



## KAEX

*Houses Heinrich-Bosshardt-Strasse* | Residential

Address: Heinrich-Bosshardt-Strasse 6, 8051 Zürich
Architects: Atelier Estimo
Completition: 2023





source: hhttps://www.swiss-architects.com/de/projects/view/mehrfamilienhaus-heinrich-bosshardt-strasse


----------



## KAEX

*HOCH3* | Mixed use highrise

Address: Birmensdorferstrasse 308, 8055 Zürich
Architects: Fischer Architekten
Status: Completed









source: Hochhaus Birmensdorferstrasse, Zürich | Fischer Architekten


----------



## KAEX

*Haus Oberdorf* | Mixed use

Address: Oberdorfstrasse 32, 8820 Wädenswil
Architects: Fischer Architekten
Status: Completed







source: Oberdorfstrasse, Wädenswil | Fischer Architekten


----------



## KAEX

KAEX said:


> *Swiss Life Arena* | Ice hockey venue
> 
> Address: Aargauerstrasse 70, 8048 Zürich
> Capacity: 12'000
> Architects: Caruso St John
> Opening: 2. October 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Opened:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: ZSC-Stadion Swiss Life Arena – «Das ist nun endlich ein Hockey-Tempel»


*Pre Premere Game  - largest video cube in Europe (12 x 12 x 8 m)*



source: GCK Lions: Zwei Punkte und Zuschauerrekord!


----------



## KAEX

*City lights*

source: Kommentar zum Englisch-Boom in Zürich – Zürich lässt sich nicht einfrieren, die Expats kommen so oder so

*Lake Zurich*

source: Ranking: Das sind die besten Gemeinden der Schweiz


----------



## KAEX

*Swiss Life Arena - Fresh Pics*
Tonight 19h will be the first major game: ZSC Lions - Fribourg Gottéron











sources:








ZSC Lions spielen erstmals in neuer Eishalle


Am Dienstag starten die ZSC Lions mit dem Spiel gegen Gottéron, der ersten Partie im neuen Tempel, in eine neue Ära.




www.aargauerzeitung.ch












Swiss Life Arena in Zürich-Altstetten: Der ZSC-«Löwenkäfig» wird eröffnet | Baublatt


Zehn Jahre wurde geplant, drei Jahre gebaut: Nun wird die neue Swiss Life Arena in Zürich-Altstetten in diesen Tagen eröffnet. Der Bau der ZSC-Heimstätte barg e...




www.baublatt.ch












Heute spielt der ZSC erstmals in der neuen Swiss-Life-Arena


Sechs Infos vor dem ersten Spiel der ersten Mannschaft im neuen Heimstadion in Zürich Altstetten.




www.limmattalerzeitung.ch


----------



## KAEX

*Limmattalbahn* | Tram network extension

Phase: 2/2
Full length: 13.4km
Status: Testing
Opening: 11. December 2022







source: Probefahrt in der Limmattalbahn von Zürich nach Spreitenbach


----------



## KAEX

^^
Limmattalbahn test ride:


Monopoly said:


>


----------



## KAEX

*Atrio* | Residential

Address: Buckhauserstrasse 35, 8048 Zürich
Location: District 9
Architects: Hotz Partner
Status: completed




Finished:







sources:
https://atrio-zurich.ch





Neubau Buckhauserstrasse / Flurstrasse - Hotz Partner


Zum Zeitraffer Die Überbauung «Atrio», das sind 101 Wohnungen mit einem Mix aus kompakt geschnittenen 2.5, 3.5 und 4.5 Zimmerwohnungen. Zukünftig werden ca. 200 Bewohner über sieben Geschosse zusammenleben, das sind 19'900 potenzielle Bekanntschaften mit Geschichten, Netzwerken und Ideen. Wie...




hotzpartner.ch


----------



## KAEX

*Warehouse Wiedikon* | Rooftop Extention

Address: Erikastrasse 11, 8003 Zürich
Location: District 3
Architects: Caruso St John
Status: completed








source: Warehouse, Wiedikon | Caruso St John Architects


----------



## KAEX

*Polizei- & Justizzentrum (PJZ)* | Police / Prison / judiciary complex

Address: Hohlstrasse 160, 8004 Zürich
Location: District 4
Architects: Theo Hotz
Opening ceremony: 28. October 2022
Workstations: 2'030
before (goods station):

now:













source: Polizei- und Justizzentrum Zürich


----------



## KAEX

*Hofgarten-Türme *| Residential

Address: Hochbordstrasse 15, 8600 Dübendorf
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architect: Caruso St John
Completition: 2027/28
Hights: 3 x 100m
Apartments: 400+


source: Hochparterre - 24 Bauten und Projekte


----------



## KAEX

*Sorrento Highrise* | Residential

Address: Am Stadtrand 43, 8600 Dübendorf
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architects: Stücheli
Completition: 2024









source: Wohnhochhaus Sorrento | Stücheli Architekten Zürich


----------



## KAEX

*B2 Binz* | Commercial

Address: Grubenstrasse 6, 8045 Zürich
Architect: Stücheli
Completition: 2023


























source: www.b2binz.ch


----------



## KAEX

* Wannenthal Areal *| Residential (former window factory)

Address: Glärnischstrasse 5, 8810 Horgen
Location: Canton of Zurich
Architects: Kaspar Partner
Completition: 2022
Loft Apartments: 36 (+ 3 studios)




Completed:






source: Hochparterre - Zeitgemässe Fabrik-Struktur


----------



## KAEX

*Zürich West Progress*

_Photo credit: Juliet Haller_

source: Städtebau - Stadt Zürich


----------



## KAEX

*Limmattalbahn* | Tram network extension

Phase: 2/2
Full length: 13.4 km
*Opened:* 11. December 2022











source: Two times Tramlink - two new openings in Switzerland: 2) Limmattal Bahn - Urban Transport Magazine


----------



## KAEX

*Zürich HB: Main Station* | Renovation

Address: Bahnhofplatz 1, 8001 Zürich
Architect: Aebi & Vincent
PAX: 500'000/day
Duration: March 2018 - November 2023

































June 2022:

*Progress:*








source: Blick in die Baustelle – So wird der Zürcher HB fit gemacht für die nächsten Jahrzehnte


----------



## KAEX

*Engel62* | Residential

Address: Engelstrasse 62, 8004 Zürich
Architects: Frei Architekten
Apartments: 12
Completition: 2023






source: https://www.engel62.ch/


----------



## KAEX

*School Hofacker* | Replacement + Renovation

Address: Hofackerstrasse 45, 8032 Zürich
Architects: E2A
Completition: Spring 2023
before:


after:







source: Ersatzneubau und Instandsetzung Schulanlage Hofacker - Stadt Zürich


----------



## KAEX

*Hochhaus Altstetten* | Residential

Address: Badenerstrasse 501, 8048 Zürich
Architects: Michael Meier / Marius Hug
Hight: 40 m
Apartments: 64
Completition: 2027
now:

after:

source: Zürich: Allreal plant Wohnhochhaus in Altstetten - IMMOBILIEN Business


----------

